# Diseño de baffles biamplificados para sistemas 2.1



## Dr. Zoidberg

En esta oportunidad les traigo el diseño de los baffles "satélites" para un sistema 2.1
Estos nuevos baffles van a reemplazar a mis viejos satélites que ya dijeron BASTA! a las sucesivas modificaciones y mediciones (en realidad van a sufrir otra modificación en el futuro, pero es muuuy grande como para considerarla "modificación"...casi que los voy a armar y ecualizar de nuevo).

Bueno, la idea de estos satélites es "replicar", en la medida de lo posible, el diseño original de *dos vías* de S. Linkwitz que publicara *acá*, pero como se imaginarán, en la actualidad no existen esos parlantes o son muy difíciles de conseguir (y caroooos!), así que decidí encarar una estructura similar con parlantes modernos y aplicar ahí lo que he aprendido hasta ahora.

Para este diseño hay que tener en cuenta algunas cosas, ya que cuando vean las fotos y el tamaño... se van a sorprender . Lo que se tiene que considerar es:


Cada baffle debe aproximarse a una fuente puntual de emisión sonora, lo que implica un tamaño bastante reducido, no solo del baffle, sino también de los parlantes.
El lóbulo de emisión no debe tener aberraciones, lo que necesariamente nos lleva al uso de filtros activos Linkwitz-Riley y a alinear temporalmente los centros de emisión de los parlantes.
La dispersión horizontal del sonido debe ser la maxima posible (considerando la forma de un baffle convencional), lo que también  nos fuerza a usar filtros LR, pero probablemente cambiando la curva de respuesta de los parlantes con la Transformación de Linkwitz (LT) para asegurar un Qtc final de 0.5
Para lograr lo mencionado, los satélites van a ser biamplificados, ya que el filtrado es mas exacto (y barato) y se tiene absoluto control sobre los amplificadores que los excitan.
También hay que considerar que, si bien S. Linkwitz ya no trabaja este tipo de baffles sino que ha cambiado a baffles dipolares o monopolares, los baffles tipo "cajita" van bien con casi cualquier ambiente y no requieren espacios "muy grandes" (hablando de ambientes modernos) para recrear el soudstage grabado. Esto es importante, por que si bien los nuevos diseños del Sr. Linkwitz son alucinantes su ubicación no es nada sencilla en un ambiente moderno, tipo casa pequeña o departamento, donde la escucha de la música no es un ambiente solo dedicado a ello. Entonces, antes de que me echen de mi casa por armar despelote con los muebles del living, decidí seguir la línea del 2.1 anterior... que fué bastante bien recibido. Para referencia de lo que digo, la sala donde escucha Linkwitz tiene 5m de ancho X *14m de largo*  X algo de 3m de alto....en superficie es bastante mas grande que las "casas" de algunos barrios en San Juan.
Bien...con esto en mente, y con la ayuda del amigo Juan Filas  elegí los siguientes parlantes:

Tweeter: *Vifa DX25TG09*


Midwoofer: *Peerless P830870
*


Como verán, el midwoofer tiene solo 4" de diámetro y una Fs=91Hz, mientras que los tweeters tienen una Fs=502Hz (bastante baja ). Por supuesto, los valores reales de los parámetros T/S varían con respecto a los de datasheet, así que hubo que medirlos y en base a eso hay ajustar las dimensiones de los baffles.
El principal problema lo traen los midwoofers, que anuncian un Qts=0.53 y en realidad mide 0.62. Esta diferencia, que no parece muy grande, hace que se escapen un poco las dimensiones de los baffles, en particular la profundidad, que es lo que puede tocarse sin hacer mucho lío con la dispersión. De todas formas, decidí mantener un aspecto un poco mas "estético" en las dimensiones de los satélites y los diseñé mas chicos que lo que WInISD daba como volumen... así que finalmente quedaron con un volumen de 4.4 lts. El volumen que le falta lo vamos a lograr "virtualmente" mediante el relleno amortiguante, y si le falta (altamente probable) la LT solucionará el problema...total, lo mismo hay que ecualizar, así que un AO más o un AO menos no hace gran diferencia y me "independiza" de las decisiones del fabricante .


Las dimensiones finales de cada baffle satélite fueron [en cm]: 27 (alto) X 16 (ancho) X 20 (profundidad). La caja estará construida con MDF de 15mm, excepto el fondo que es de 18mm y el frente que es de 36mm. En la siguiente foto se pueden ver los materiales que compré:



y en la foto que sigue se puede ver las partes "*ya presentadas entre sí*" (juaaa...esa expresión siempre me causa risa )

​
Para amortiguar la resonancia propia de la estructura de la caja me decidí por "pintarla" internamente con Sellador Acrílico Pintable (de Suprabond) que tiene un precio razonable y amortigua "bien" considerando el espesor de la capa que le dí (4mm). En verdad, debería haber sido bastante mas gruesa, pero eso me forzaba nuevamente a alargar los baffles, y era algo que no me gustaba mucho como quedaba. El mejor amortiguamiento lo hizo Juan Filas en sus monitores de referencia, pero era medio mucho para el tipo de baffles que yo estaba construyendo...que además no son monitores del mismo nivel de los de Juan (ni del mismo ni parecido ni cerca...jajaja)... así que ahí quedó. En las fotos que siguen hay una vista del aspecto con el sellador ya colocado.




​
Luego de amortiguar la estructura ya armada, hay que preparar el frente, fresando los agujeros para el tweeter y el midwoofer y sus respectivos asientos. Yo había decidido no fresar el asiento del midwoofer por que a primera vista no quedaba "muy elevado"... cosa que iba a cambiar cuando tuviera el baffle armado (LPM!!!).

​
Las próximas fotos muestran el frente "presentado" y una birome BIC como referencia de tamaño (pero le falat el fondo).




​
Como hay que minimizar la transferencia de vibraciones del midwoofer (el tweeter no vibra nada) a la estructura para que esta no se comporte como otro parlante, tuve que armar un mecanismo de montaje del midwoofer, basado en el diseño de Juan Filas para sus monitores, pero mas violento en cuanto a amortiguamiento, ya que la goma tiene 10mm de espesor y los agujeros son 1/2 milímetro mayores que el diámetro de los tornillos (5/32") con la idea de que ajuste el parlante pero no toque la madera. La fotito muestra lo que hice:

​ 
Y ahora viene el relleno. Como lo que mejor amortigua es la fibra de vidrio y tengo medio rollo de la que se usa para los techos (50mm), pues bueno...le metí dos capas ligeramente aplastadas una sobre la otra y sujeta con grampas...y así quedó:

​ 
Como eso amortigua las ondas estacionarias que puedan producirse, pero en primer lugar hay que impedir que se propaguen, el hueco dejado por la fibra de vidrio lo rellené con "guata" muy ligeramente comprimida (que se yo... deben haber 50 gramos entre ambos baffles ), y quedó así:

​ 
Ahora ponemos los frentes para ver si no molestan los soportes amortiguadores del midwoofer...

​ 
(la engrampadora es para la referencia de tamaño).
También hay que poner las borneras (compradas en Mendoza...muy buenas y económicas ). Gracias a mi amigo *Juanito  *por brindar su Dremel con base fresadora para calar el asiento del soporte de las borneras.

​ 
y ahora una fotos del baffle ya cerrado.. de frente y 3/4 perfil izquierdo 

​ 
​ 
(El CD es para referencia de tamaño final, y es de un amigo que hace fiestas ochentosas para las/los vetex )

Por supuesto...nada es perfecto en la vida, y cuando probé el calce final de los parlantes... quedaban horribles sin empotrar, y eso mas el problema de interferencia que iba a lograr en altas frecuencias hizo que me decidiera a fresar el asiento de los Peerless (LPM). En resumen..un depelote importante al hacerlo con el baffle ya armado, y desde acá quiero agradecer profundamente al maestro *Cyverlarva *por las indicaciones que me dió para lograr hacerlo de la manera mas simple y correcta posible. Lo único que no me dijo es que no hay que ser tan torpe de olvidarse de ajustar un tornillo de la guía de la fresadora... pero bueno... ya lo emparché  

​
En esta foto de los frentes pueden observarse los huecos y asientos para los soportes de la rejilla protectora, que son estos pitutos de la foto:

​ 

Habiendo terminado con la clase de Utilísima, esta historia continuará...
​


----------



## 2SC2922

Hola, que bueno que pinta este proyecto, que amplificadores vas a usar?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

2SC2922 dijo:


> Hola, que bueno que pinta este proyecto, que amplificadores vas a usar?


Los que ya subí al foro... por ahora son suficientes.
Este para los agudos:




este para los medios-bajos (y preamp):




y este para el sub:





https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1977&c=16


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, siguiendo con los nuevos baffles, ahora les toca el turno a los parlantes... así que van unas fotos para presentárselos.

Primero con el tweeter (Vifa DX25TG09):







Y el mid-woofer Peerless P830870:







Próximamente seguiremos con las mediciones...(continuará)


----------



## juanfilas

tantos meses esperando esto!!!! pinta demasiado bien  
¡Mediciones!¡Mediciones!¡Mediciones!


----------



## diegomj1973

ezavalla dijo:


> Como hay que minimizar la transferencia de vibraciones del midwoofer (el tweeter no vibra nada) a la estructura para que esta no se comporte como otro parlante, tuve que armar un mecanismo de montaje del midwoofer, basado en el diseño de Juan Filas para sus monitores, pero mas violento en cuanto a amortiguamiento, ya que la goma tiene 10mm de espesor y los agujeros son 1/2 milímetro mayores que el diámetro de los tornillos (5/32") con la idea de que ajuste el parlante pero no toque la madera. La fotito muestra lo que hice:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77213​



Eduardo:

En el mecanismo de montaje del midwoofer: podrías comentar en detalle cómo son esos soportes y qué partes lo integran y cómo se solicitan técnicamente en los comercios (y en cuáles, si no son ferreterías). Por la parte delantera del bafle: ¿cómo minimizás las transferencias de vibraciones del midwoofer a la caja en cuanto a su asiento sobre la parte frontal del bafle que no sean necesariamente los tornillos como ya comentaste?. ¿Ponés algún tipo de material adicional a modo de burlete entre la parte posterior del aro del parlante y el MDF del frente del bafle?. ¿El parlante ya trae esa especie de burlete efectivo contra la transferencia de vibraciones o le confeccionás uno?. Disculpá mi ignorancia. Te hago esta consulta ya que dispongo unos parlantes con campana de chapa y están pensados más para montaje por la parte posterior del frente del bafle, en vez de venir preparados para ser montados por la parte anterior del frente. ¿Son así la mayoría de los parlantes?.
Incluso tengo entendido que el mejor acople acústico entre el parlante y el frente del bafle es aquel donde el parlante no queda montado ni por la parte anterior ni por la posterior, sino por la parte media del espesor del frente del bafle (considerando unos rebajes en ángulos específicos hacia ambos lados, por supuesto). Una historia aparte es lograr mecánicamente esos acoples!!!.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Gracias por el aporte 


  _*"Pollo X"*_   Ese nombre es poco serio.


*Edit:*

Una pregunta indiscreta:

¿ Cuanto tuviste que desembolsar por esos hermosos reproductores ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> En el mecanismo de montaje del midwoofer: podrías comentar en detalle cómo son esos soportes y qué partes lo integran y cómo se solicitan técnicamente en los comercios (y en cuáles, si no son ferreterías). Por la parte delantera del bafle: ¿cómo minimizás las transferencias de vibraciones del midwoofer a la caja en cuanto a su asiento sobre la parte frontal del bafle que no sean necesariamente los tornillos como ya comentaste?. ¿Ponés algún tipo de material adicional a modo de burlete entre la parte posterior del aro del parlante y el MDF del frente del bafle?. ¿El parlante ya trae esa especie de burlete efectivo contra la transferencia de vibraciones o le confeccionás uno?


Hola Diego:
Mirá, el amortiguamiento no es nada demasiado raro. En esta imagen te explico que es lo que tiene (el invento original es de *Juan Filas*)

​
La "tuerca antigiro" es la famosa T-nut que sale en la web, y las venden en la CABA en un negocio que se llama *GA.TA.*  y ahora parece que venden por la web. Las que yo uso son de 5/32". Como lleva la goma amortiguadora, va clavada (y pegada con cemento de contacto) en un pedacito de MDF de 9mm de espesor y este vá adherido con cemento de contacto a la goma de 10mm de espesor. Esta goma no tengo NPI de como se llama . La compré en un negocio de mi ciudad donde venden repuestos para zapateros y talabarteros. Parece que a esta goma lo usan para hacer la suela de alpargatas u ojotas... o algo así, y es muy barata...yo compré un pedazo de 30 x 10 cm y me salió $10 o por ahí...y creo que usé menos del 5% . Si vas a buscar, te recomiendo algo como esto, por que lo otro que había era "tacos de zapatos", pero son muy delgados y muy duros, y si bien "atajan" mas o menos las vibraciones...la goma ataja mejor 

En cuanto al asiento del parlante en el frente, este ya viene con una suerte de "burlete", pero solo sella el contacto del parlante con el borde del agujero. Ahora estoy experimentando con algunos recortes de burletes que tengo en casa, y por ahora lo que mejor vá es uno autoadhesivo de suprabond, pero no me convence el perfil que tiene para apoyar... así que está en evaluación. 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Te hago esta consulta ya que dispongo unos parlantes con campana de chapa y están pensados más para montaje por la parte posterior del frente del bafle, en vez de venir preparados para ser montados por la parte anterior del frente. ¿Son así la mayoría de los parlantes?.
> Incluso tengo entendido que el mejor acople acústico entre el parlante y el frente del bafle es aquel donde el parlante no queda montado ni por la parte anterior ni por la posterior, sino por la parte media del espesor del frente del bafle (considerando unos rebajes en ángulos específicos hacia ambos lados, por supuesto). Una historia aparte es lograr mecánicamente esos acoples!!!.


Mirá... la absoluta mayoría de parlantes que he usado vienen preparados para montaje desde el frente, pero he visto algunos modelos que están mejor preparados para fijarlos por detrás, aunque seguramente Juan pueda darte info mas certera... Incluso Linkwitz usa un montaje como el que comentás (desde el medio del panel) para su proyecto Phoenix... pero no sé por qué lo hace... este pillín cambia muchas cosas para los baffles dipolares y no las explica . En resumen, fijate como te conviene mas colocarlo y mandalo desde ahí... al menos hasta conseguir info adicional.

Saludos!





Fogonazo dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte


No hay por donde... 



Fogonazo dijo:


> _*"Pollo X"*_   Ese nombre es poco serio.


Naaaa.....es el apodo de mi hijo  y no es "Pollo X" es _*PolloX*_.. _*por acá*_ está la explicación de donde viene 



Fogonazo dijo:


> *Edit:*
> Una pregunta indiscreta:
> ¿ Cuanto tuviste que desembolsar por esos hermosos reproductores ?


Pasa que los tengo hace mas de un año, pero creo que fueron algo de 240 obamas o por ahí...con flete e impuestos incluidos (AFIP y la RPMQTP..)


----------



## diegomj1973

Gracias Eduardo por la data. Me resultó todo muy clarito. Voy a ver qué consigo para mejorar el "ajuste" de lo que dispongo por el momento.

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

No lo había visto jeje 
Felicitaciones ezelavalla muy lindo trabajo y mucha dedicación 
Por cierto te hago una pregunta:
Que es lo que usas como material absorbente, matelasse?
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola tata!
Como amortiguante uso dos capas de fibra de vidrio y el hueco que queda lo relleno con "guata".. la pelusita esa de plástico que ponen adentro de las camperas... mas no sé, me la consiguió mi esposa


----------



## nicolas

Hola ezavalla queria hacerte un par de preguntas... soy de mendoza y queria saber donde compraste esas borneritas?? y otra cosa donde conseguiste los tweeter y el mid-woofer...

Estoy en la idea de armarme un triamplificado algo de muy buena calidad y no tengo idea de donde comprar esas cosas... mientras averiguo voy armando los amplis... saludos y muy buenos tus monitores...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola nicolas:
Los parlantes tuve que traerlos de afuera, pero ahora no sé..está difícil. Tendrías que comunicarte con alguien que sepa sobre el tema, por que a mí me los gestionó un amigo.
Y en cuanto a las borneras, las venden en Electrónica Mendoza...o al menos fué el unico lugar donde conseguí algo de ese tipo, aunque enfrente está Electronica GaVi (creo) y suelen tener cosas de estas, pero mas caras.
Te aviso que yo las compré en octubre del año pasado, así que no sé si les quedarán. Preguntales por "borneras para baffles", por que si les decís de "fichas banana hembra" te van a traer cualquier otra cosa menos las de metal.


----------



## tatajara

jajajaj si yo te iva a decir guata jeje lo busque en google 
gracias 
saludos


----------



## nicolas

Gracias ezavalla... entonces voy a tener que ingeniarmelas con lo que consiga aca en argentina nomas... pensaba en lo gb audio pero no se que tal son... ensayandolos en el WinISD parecieran andar bien pero no tengo todavia un diseño concreto de las columnas... o tambien pense en separar en una caja para mid + tweeter y otra sola para el woofer.. pero no se... quisiera que alguien me ayudara con el tema del diseño pero no que me lo hagan sino que quiero aprender a hacerlo y si hago algun diseño saber porque lo hice asi y no de otra manera... realmente quiero algo que suene muy bien...


----------



## marianoarcas

fijate los edifier, en mercadolibre, vendian los woofer en 100 pesos


----------



## cyverlarva

Bue, me imagine que por aqui habria noticias y la verdad te felicito. Que proyecto!!.
Que buena idea lo del sellador para amortiguar. Ese tip me lo agendo.

Ahora me carcome la ansiedad hasta la proxima entrega!!!!!!!!!

Saludos y felicitaciones!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ramiro77

Animalada!
Tuve esos Peerless. Son una maravilla. Lejos de lo mejorcito que tuve.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Caballeros, gracias por sus comentarios!

Ahora les alcanzo los gráficos para los parámetros T/S. Estos están obtenidos usando ruido rosa y no un barrido en frecuencia, así que aparecen algunos piquitos por ahí, pero bueno, los T/S dan bastante parecidos a los del datasheet.
Acá están los gráficos de los mid-woofers:



 Esta segundo curva tiene los colores alrevés, por que me olvidé de  capturarla y tuve que correr el ensayo de nuevo, pero primero con el  peso en el cono y luego sin él 



Y acá los gráficos de los tweeters, que en realidad solo son las curvas de impedancia, que luego vamos a usar para calcular la LT. En este caso, los parámetros T/S no importan mucho





Es importante notar la repetibilidad de las curvas entre transductores diferentes y sin ningún tipo de apareamiento, lo que muestra claramente los controles de calidad que tienen estas empresas (bah.. es una sola ), aún para parlantes de relativo bajo costo tales como estos.

Los resultados de los TSP para los midwoofers son los siguientes:
*P830870 Nº 01*
Fs, 112.83, Hz
Re, 5.10, ohms[dc]
Le, 160.32, uH
L2, 405.41, uH
R2, 5.06, ohms
Qt, 0.53, -
Qes, 0.79, -
Qms, 1.65, -
Mms, 6.11, grams
Rms, 2.630455, kg/s
Cms, 0.000326, m/N
Vas, 0.85, liters
Sd, 43.01, cm^2
Bl, 5.289104, Tm
ETA,  0.15, %
Lp(2.83V/1m), 85.76, dB

*P830870 Nº 02
*Fs, 112.85, Hz
Re, 5.20, ohms[dc]
Le, 162.41, uH
L2, 437.85, uH
R2, 5.06, ohms
Qt, 0.53, -
Qes, 0.77, -
Qms, 1.71, -
Mms, 5.96, grams
Rms, 2.474972, kg/s
Cms, 0.000334, m/N
Vas, 0.87, liters
Sd, 43.01, cm^2
Bl, 5.358022, Tm
ETA,  0.16, %
Lp(2.83V/1m), 85.91, dB

En ambos casos el Vas me dá muuy pequeño, así que creo que voy a repetir las mediciones. Continuará (dentro de unos días...)


----------



## 2SC2922

Hola Ezavalla, fijate que esta mal el SD, en la hoja dice SD=56.8cm², tal vez sea por eso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

2SC2922 dijo:


> Hola Ezavalla, fijate que esta mal el SD, en la hoja dice SD=56.8cm², tal vez sea por eso.


Sep, pero creo que el problema es que le escapé cuando cargué el diámetro del parlante, por que tenía anotadas una medidas y he puesto el diámetro del cono "puro" en vez de poner hasta la mitad de la suspensión, y eso le saca como 1cm en el diámetro...creo .
Esta medición la hice para tener las imágenes, por que antes no las había capturado. En la medición anterior el Vas me dió muy parecido al datasheet y el Qts un poco mas alto, pero la hice con una caja y no cargando el cono (recién la semana pasada conseguí algunos imanes ), así que ahora hay que revisar de nuevo.


----------



## 2SC2922

Ezavalla, proba con una moneda de 1 peso, que pesa 6.35gr, te tiene que dar bien el Vas, pero en el SD pone primero el valor de fabrica.

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&r...z4HABQ&usg=AFQjCNGm4EcpDZnXI1dWhOl0BuiGLXCMwQ


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Te agradezco la sugerencia, pero con los imanes no hay problemas sino con la medida del diámetro que debo modificar.
Los imanes que tengo alcanzan sin problemas para este parlante, y resulta que tengo cada par de imanes pesados a las diezmilésimas de gramo  porque fuí a visitar unos "químicos" en mi laburo que tienen terrible balanza, al punto que la zona de pesado está encerrada en una cápsula hermética y termostatizada para que no influya el clima en el peso .
Bue...de todas formas, el ARTA solo le da bola a los primeros dos decimales ..

PD: Cada par de imanes pesa, aproximadamente, 1.7486 gr  y yo usé tres pares para este parlante, con lo que conseguí una desviación de frecuencia del 29.5%, completamente dentro del rango del 20 al 50% que sugiere ARTA.


----------



## nicolas

Ezavalla me olvide de preguntarte... los pitutos para poner el panel protector del frente donde los conseguis??? gracias por responder y perdon que sea molesto...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nicolas dijo:


> Ezavalla me olvide de preguntarte... los pitutos para poner el panel protector del frente donde los conseguis???


De afuera..vinieron con los parlantes, y son estos: http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/grill-fasteners/peglock-grill-fastener-peg-and-socket/


----------



## nicolas

En ese lugar compraste las cosas eza??? es mucho lio para traerlos?? Tenia pensado en las vacaciones cruzar a chile para ver si alla puedo conseguir algo de calidad... no sabes de algun lugar de chile donde pueda comprar parlantes???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá, con el desbole que hay con las monedas extranjeras... puede pasar cualquier cosa, así que contactá a algún importador y pensá en pagar el doble de lo que salen o más, por que aparte del 50% de impuesto, los "amigos" de la AFIP también te cobran el 50% sobre el flete  ... si... son unos HDRMP....
Y en Chile no conozco a nadie que venda este tipo de parlantes....


----------



## SrJenkins

En chile casi ni se encuentran buenos parlantes, menos de 4", solo chinos y malos. Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno... vamos de nuevo con los TSP, ahora con los datos bien puestos 
*P830870-Parlante 01*
Fs, 115.63, Hz
Re, 5.10, ohms[dc]
Le, 165.13, uH
L2, 455.65, uH
R2, 4.88, ohms
Qt, 0.51, -
Qes, 0.76, -
Qms, 1.53, -
Mms, 6.33, grams
Rms, 3.000648, kg/s
Cms, 0.000299, m/N
Vas, 1.35, liters
Sd, 56.75, cm^2
Bl, 5.540521, Tm
ETA,  0.26, %
Lp(2.83V/1m), 88.27, dB

*P830870-Parlante 02*
Fs, 115.51, Hz
Re, 5.20, ohms[dc]
Le, 158.43, uH
L2, 428.69, uH
R2, 5.22, ohms
Qt, 0.52, -
Qes, 0.77, -
Qms, 1.64, -
Mms, 6.11, grams
Rms, 2.710254, kg/s
Cms, 0.000311, m/N
Vas, 1.41, liters
Sd, 56.75, cm^2
Bl, 5.471768, Tm
ETA,  0.27, %
Lp(2.83V/1m), 88.30, dB

Bastante mas parecido a la realidad, aunque el Vas todavía sigue bajo... pero yo lo estoy midiendo a mas de 600 mts sobre el nivel del mar, así que tal vez sea eso. Veremos que sale cuando lo ponga en el baffle e intentemos zafar de la LT.

Acá van las "nuevas" curvas...que son idénticas a las anteriores, así que el problema era el diámetro efectivo del cono.

P830870-Parlante 01


P830870-Parlante 02


Como verán, esta vez están medidos barriendo en frecuencia... y sale lo mismo que con el Ruido Rosa y se demora como 500 veces más


----------



## angelwind

ramiro77 dijo:


> Animalada!
> Tuve esos Peerless. Son una maravilla. Lejos de lo mejorcito que tuve.


Si.... y yo te los compré por recomendación de Juan...
Estan reproduciendo medios-altos en un sistema tetra-amplificado... (que no significa que funciona con vino berreta!!!)


----------



## juanfilas

¿Y? ¿novedades por acá? la ansiedad me mata


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> ¿Y? ¿novedades por acá? la ansiedad me mata


Hola Juan!!!
Estoy hasta las manos de laburo! Con suerte me voy a liberar un poco el viernes para montar los parlantes y comenzar las mediciones, pero creo que antes voy a tirar otra verificación de los TSP, por que me salió muy alta la Fs.. alta con respecto a la primera medición que hice con el parlante "colgado" y alejado de todo...


----------



## tatajara

vamos ez quiero ver esos bafles terminados jajajaj 
abrazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tatajara dijo:


> vamos ez quiero ver esos bafles terminados jajajaj


Seeee....yo también quiero verlos


----------



## DOSMETROS

No había visto el post  . . . flor de laburo , en todos los sentidos , te mandaste !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No había visto el post  . . . flor de laburo , en todos los sentidos , te mandaste !


Gracias Dosme!!! Pero esto solo es el principio 

Ahora vamos con el primer montaje de los parlantes en el baffle para tantear las nuevas curvas de impedancia (en verdad, solo nueva la del midwoofer, por que el tweeter ni se entera). Esta es la fotito de como queda...en primera aproximación:

​
Ahí al costado derecho se puede ver el ampli que armé para las mediciones reciclando cosas que había en casa desde hace muuuuchos años. Y ahora les paso las curvas del midwoofer:

​
y la del tweeter:

​
Estas curvas no están tomadas por gusto, sino para determinar si es necesario aplicar la transformación de Linkwitz para "acomodar" las respuestas finales. De la curva del midwoofer y aplicando las ecuaciones de S. Linkwitz se obtiene:
*foMD=115Hz* (frecuencia de corte inferior)
*QoMD=0.66* (Q del parlante en el baffle)

De la curva del tweeter conseguimos:
*foTW=712Hz* (frecuencia de corte inferior)
*QoTW=0.52 *(Q del parlante en el baffle)

Queda mas o menos claro que "probablemente" hay que aplicar la TL al midwoofer para bajarle la frecuencia de corte a 100Hz y llevarle el Q a 0.71, y de esa forma, y con un solo filtro Butterworth de 2º orden en 100Hz, ya se logra el filtrado acústico LR... pero para confirmar esto hay que medir las distorsiones 
Para el tweeter sucede algo parecido, solo que en lugar de bajarle la frecuencia de corte, se la vamos a subir  y le vamos a llevar el Q a 0.71....o al menos eso es lo que pretendo si la respuesta espacial del tweeter lo permite .

Continuará (y ahora vamos con el MIC ).


----------



## 2SC2922

Que rápido que vas Ezavalla, ademas de estos dos monitores, tenes que hacer el subwoofer o ya lo tenes?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rápido??? Hace muchos meses que vengo laburando, midiendo...descansando, mido un poco más..descanso otro poco...y así va un buen rato  
Y el subwoofer ya lo tengo, voy a reutilizar el que diseñé hace un par de años, pero le voy a modificar la respuesta para que tenga una caída natural con un Q=0.5 (un filtro pasa-altos LR de segundo orden).


----------



## juanfilas

ezavalla dijo:


> Rápido??? Hace muchos meses que vengo laburando, midiendo...descansando, mido un poco más..descanso otro poco...y así va un buen rato
> Y el subwoofer ya lo tengo, voy a reutilizar el que diseñé hace un par de años, pero le voy a modificar la respuesta para que tenga una caída natural con un Q=0.5 (un filtro pasa-altos LR de segundo orden).



¡Creo que te envié los trasnductores hace como un año! imaginate como estoy yo de impaciente para ver (y ojalá oír) como van a quedar.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> ¡*Creo que te envié los trasnductores hace como un año! *imaginate como estoy yo de impaciente para ver (y ojalá oír) como van a quedar.


Seeeee....mas de una año!!!! Como uno y medio!!!!!
Pero es que tuve varios problemas familiares de salud este último año, y en verdad no pude (ni tuve ganas) de hacer mucho con esto .
Justo me estaba fijando en las fechas de las fotos para calcular cuando "empecé a hacer algo", y la primera es del 09/01/2012...y el MDF lo tenía comprado como de 6 meses antes, y los laterales los armé un par de meses antes de la foto. Así que vos verás como vá esto de lento .
Pero bueno, cuando confirme los parámetros T/S este finde, entonces voy a poder analizar si puedo quitar relleno, para subir el Q y bajar la fs (cosas conflictivas ), y ahorrarme un par de LT.. o voy a tener que usarlas nomás . Ya he estado tanteando (en simulación) la aplicación de la LT y no vá nada mal, pero bueno...es laburo que se ahorra si logro evitarlas en los midwoofers.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, seguimos jugando con estos baffles, y ahora que tuve tiempo me dediqué un rato a medir la respuesta de cada parlante puesto en el baffle.
En verdad, tenía la idea de medirlos en la terraza de mi casa para evitar rebotes, pero justo hoy no pude hacerlo por que se levantó bruto-viento, así que me mandé al living (previo atar a mi esposa y a mi hija ) y me quedé jugando un rato con el ARTA... (ya voy a volver, pero al menos ya conozco los parlantes).

Esta es la respuesta del DX25 (del baffle 01.... el unico que tengo armado ):



Está medido en "campo lejano" (por así decirlo, a 41cm) por que en campo cercano sale cualquier cosa. El siguiente diagrama son las respuestas en *campo cercano* (1cm), *en campo "medio lejano"* (17cm) y *en campo lejano* (41cm).



Estoy estudiando el porqué del problema ...

Y ahora viene la curva del P8830870 (del baffle 01), este va medido en campo cercano (1cm) para no tener interacción del ambiente.



La curva solo llega a 3kHz por que lo voy a cortar antes que eso, así que no tenía mucho caso medir mas arriba.

Todas las curvas estan sin "suavizado" por que el barrido fué a 1/48 de octava (que toma su tiempo). Si miran las curvas de distorsión, verán que los mínimos de ambos parlantes están en la zona de 1.5kHz o por ahí cerca, así que por ahí los vamos a cortar con un LR de 4º orden, pero pronto voy a rehacer todas estas medidas para estar seguro de la magnitud de la señal que estaba usando (por ahora le dí a "ojo")...

Continuará...


----------



## juanfilas

Muy bueno Edu!!  
Eso si, dos cosas:

La respuesta varia dependiendo de la distancia por las interferencias que tenes con el transductor-caja, por eso siempre conviene medir lejos, para saber la respuesta real y no una posible "alterada" por alguna interferencia constructiva o destructiva.

Por otro lado, te da muy muy baja la distorsión armónica, me parece que estas midiendo a muy bajo spl o algo anda mal, la respuesta se ve perfecta, pero los armónicos no...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Juan!!
Sep...el problema la curva del tweeter creo que es por interacción tweeter-microfono, por que el área de medida del ECM8000 es "grande" comparada con el tweeter y estoy teniendo rebotes, cancelaciones y demás yerbas.
El finde voy a repetir las medidas pero de mas lejos y a más potencia, por que le dí poca (por eso la distorsión tan baja) y lo hice de cerca ya que estaba midiendo en el living de mi casa que es un soberano depelo$%&@ de cosas y no quería interacción con la sala, al menos no antes de los 2kHz, que es justo donde comienza el "lío" en las curvas.


----------



## ramiro77

A pesar de los pequeños inconvenientes, pintan muy bien esas medidas. Pero tengo algunas preguntas:

1) ¿Cuál es la escala en el eje vertical de la segunda imágen?
2) ¿No te conviene medir el midwoofer igualmente en alta frecuencia para saber a qué frecuencia se produce la ruptura del cono, y a la hora de cargarlo en el LSPCAD o el programa que uses para diseñar el filtro lo puedas tener en cuenta para eliminar el pico?

Un abrazo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> 1) ¿Cuál es la escala en el eje vertical de la segunda imágen?


La verdad que no tengo ni idea por que le hice un printscreen y no la exporté con el STEPS. Ya voy a ver si la consigo revolviendo lo que grabé, pero está difícil...
Si lo preguntás por la separación en base a la distancia....tampoco le dí mucha bolilla por que solo quería ver cual era el efecto, y como no tengo nada "calibrado"...



ramiro77 dijo:


> 2) ¿No te conviene medir el midwoofer igualmente en alta frecuencia para saber a qué frecuencia se produce la ruptura del cono, y a la hora de cargarlo en el LSPCAD o el programa que uses para diseñar el filtro lo puedas tener en cuenta para eliminar el pico?


Sep..debería hacerlo y en el próximo ensayo le voy a dar un poco más de alcance en frecuencia. El asunto es que lo voy a cortar sobre los 1.5kHz, y si a 3kHz no tengo problemas (y la atenuación ahí - cuando filtre - sería algo de -30dB ) difícilmente me traiga algún drama, pero lo vamos a verificar .



ramiro77 dijo:


> Un abrazo!


Igualmente!!!!


----------



## ramiro77

Mirá, en su momento medí el par que tuve y si mal no recuerdo la ruptura era mínima (no llegaba a 10db) y estaba en torno a los 5khz.
Cortando a 1,5khz dudo que tengas algún tipo de problema. Es un corte muy muy bajo.

Peeero por otro lado; ¿no te conviene cortar un poquitito mas arriba el DX25? Si mal no recuerdo, por debajo de 2khz presenta alta distorsión. Tenés la ventaja de estar usando midwoofer pequeño y seguramente hasta 2 o 2,5khz todavía no emita direccionalmente. No obstante es un tweeter bárbaro por lo que cuesta. Lo conozco y está segundo en mi lista de favoritos, luego del Seas H1189. Juan te sabrá decir mejor que yo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> Peeero por otro lado; ¿no te conviene cortar un poquitito mas arriba el DX25? Si mal no recuerdo, por debajo de 2khz presenta alta distorsión. Tenés la ventaja de estar usando midwoofer pequeño y seguramente hasta 2 o 2,5khz todavía no emita direccionalmente.


Con el diámetro del mid podría llegar a poner el corte en 4kHz, pero a esa frecuencia la direccionalidad es mucho mas elevada que la del tweeter operando a los 4kHz. 
Ya voy a volver a medir la distorsión del DX25, pero no creo que se pudra mucho aún cuando puede subir bastante, y si te fijás, sobre los 1.5kHz comienza la reducción de la distorsión, así que no vá tan mal como para cortarlo ahí. Por otra parte, el corte no va a ser un filtro convencional sino que le voy a "correr los polos y ceros al tweeter" para que la Fs esté en la fcia de corte


----------



## juanfilas

mmm el dx25 a 1.5khz va jugado pero... creo que es posible, mas si es 4to orden, ademas el Sr. Ezavalla no se si es de meterle caña al equipo, yo en mis monitores corte a 1.6khz los SS para poder darle caña tranquilo, sino, los hubiera cortado a 1.4khz 
De todas formas Edu, yo subiría un poco el cruce, a 1.6-1.7khz me parece que el resultado final va a ser mejor por el tema distorsiones armónicas y CSD...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> De todas formas Edu, yo subiría un poco el cruce, a 1.6-1.7khz me parece que el resultado final va a ser mejor por el tema distorsiones armónicas y CSD...


Naaaa....cuando digo 1.5kHz es una "estimación" del área donde lo voy a cortar, 100 o 200 o 500Hz en mas (o en menos ) es completamente factible y no me afecta en nada. Por eso voy a medir de nuevo con la idea de capturar mejor las distorsiones y el CSD, y elegir el mejor punto de corte.


----------



## juanfilas

Mis mediciones del tweeter DX25, por si ayudan 





Como ves, a baja frecuecia anda de 10, pero no lo exigiría tanto, de todos modos al tener buena sensibilidad va a ir muy atenuado por lo que de nuevo, moneda por cortar bien abajo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias Juan!!!
Justo andaba buscando el tema donde estaba esa curva o una parecida 
Unas preguntas:


A que distancia hiciste la medición?
Y la hiciste con el tweeter montado en la tabla grande esa que tenías o montado en un baffle? Te pregunto esto por que me resulta muy rara la "oscilación" de la curva del tweeter (ves que tiene como unas "pancitas"??? y eso me resulta muy raro...aún en la curva color naranja que está tomada a 41cm de distancia)


----------



## juanfilas

Como andas Edu, estas están tomadas en el bafle, estoy viendo si tengo las tomadas en la madera de 50x50cm.
Las pancitas son naturales de este tweeter, la respuesta es así y no hay mucho mas que hacer, igual, son muy pocos db´s por lo que no molesta nada. Fiajte la respuesta oficial, es casi igual.
Las medidas están tomadas a 8cm a 1v a la salida del ampli, es el límite que tengo para que no sature el ecm8000, mas cerca satura, menos spl no es fiel la gráfica....
Ahora que tengo el DBX RTA vamos a ver que pasa, creo que aguanta mas SPL antes de saturar, es una belleza el mic


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Juan! Todo bien por acá!
Sep, había mirado la rsta oficial, pero no tiene la panza a 10kHz que yo tengo, por eso estaba analizando el asunto. Está buena la atenuación en HF así no tengo que corregirla yo, pero esa panza "me molesta".
Voy a repetir la medida con tus valores a ver que sucede y te cuento.



> Ahora que tengo el DBX RTA vamos a ver que pasa, creo que aguanta mas SPL antes de saturar, es una belleza el mic


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Otra vez arroz!!!
Bueno, vamos ahora con la segunda vuelta de mediciones con el STEPS y el ARTA.
La primer imagen es la respuesta de campo cercano (bue...7cm) del mid-woofer, ahora extendida hasta los 6kHz como pidieron por ahí 



Y la que sigue es la respuesta en campo cercano del DX25 (a 1cm de distancia). Hice otras medidas a 7cm y a 10cm, pero la verdad es que salen llenas de curvas, tales como la tercera figura (a 8 cm).



y esta es la que sale "fea"...



Antes de que pregunten, el tweeter está AL RAS con las superficie del baffle, así que no sé por que se ve tan feo...  

Y por último, el corrimiento temporal entre el tweeter y el mid-woofer, que no es tanto como parece por que el mid no es muy profundo. De la figura, la diferencia temporal parece ser de 50us ...mas o menos (GRACIAS *AntonioAA *por el método!!!!!)



*Conclusiones preliminares:*
1- Como podrán apreciar, no conviene bajar la frecuencia de corte del mid-woofer por debajo de los 100Hz por que comienza el despelote de distorsión.... lo que trae una situación bastante comprometida, por que tampoco puedo subir de 120Hz el cruce para no perder el efecto estéreo, así que nos vamos a jugar con la LT y lo vamos a llevar a 100Hz con un Q=0.71 y el segundo filtrado es *medio LR* de cuarto orden (un Butterworth de segundo ).
La respuesta en frecuencias altas es muuuuy pareja y se puede cortar sin problemas alrededor de 1.5kHz o un poco mas alto... hasta 2kHz va bien, y como el mid-woofer tiene 85mm de diámetro efectivo, el corte en 2kHz no molestaría en absoluto (a esa altura las ditorsiones andan por los -60dB).
2- Para el tweeter sucede algo parecido, solo que alrededor de los 2kHz las distorsiones son bajas y parece un lugar lindo para cortarlo. El problema es que no estamos dos octavas y media por encima de la Fs (730Hz), así que le vamos a subir la Fs y cambiar el Q (que ahora vale 0.5) para aplicar un solo filtro un único filtro Butterworth de segundo roden para lograr el LR de cuarto orden y mantener una pendiente de corte de 24dB/octava (sin esto, la pendiente cambiaría a 36dB/oct al llegar a la Fs original).
3- Queda claro que hay que alinear temporalmente ambos parlantes para no tirar el lóbulo de radiación al piso, pero 50us es poco...

Continuará...


----------



## ramiro77

Oh pero qué bien que pinta eso! 
Dónde está la ruptura del midwoofer?! Ahora me hiciste dudar de si las medidas de las cuales hablé eran del 830870 o del 830860. Tuve tantos parlantes y perdí todas las mediciones...
El DX25 se ve óptimo para 2khz. Yo analizaría cortar ahí...

Como sea, se ve de PM. Para cuando una escucha? Mirá que me lleno el termo y salimos con Juan a la ruta, eh?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola ramiro!
No hay rupturas del midwoofer, no al menos hasta 6kHz. Hice otras medidas de mas lejos, pero hasta 3kHz, y la curva era "plana" en todo el trayecto....ahora entiendo por que Linkwitz cambió los parlantes del Pluto por esta serie HDS .
El tweeter anda "bien" aunque siguen sin gustarme las pancitas de la respuesta. A más distancia mejora bastante (las que hice con el ARTA se parecen mucho a la del datasheet), pero me parece que voy a tener que corregirlo un poco y atenuar el baffle-step en el midwoofer...pero no parece que el efecto sea muy alto, solo al principio de la curva del mid.

Ahora me queda armar el otro baffle, y hacer las mismas mediciones para tratar de dejarlos acústicamente iguales y minimizar el lío de armar los filtros y la LT. El próximo finde haremos eso para ya empezar a montar los PCB.


----------



## ramiro77

Excelente Eduardo.
Es raro lo del tweeter. Puede que sea algún fenómeno de difracción causado por el frente del bafle. Con lo angosto que es el frente, parecería ser muy posible. De todas maneras no creo que afecte demasiado. Y en caso de ser un fenómeno que realmente esté ocurriendo y no una falla en la medición, personalmente optaría por corregirlo de manera activa así las correcciones pueden ser varias de acuerdo al punto de escucha y no "una sola".
Como una prueba pava, sacá los tweeters y montalos en una tabla lisa un poco mas grande. Con 40x40 o 50x50 centímetros sobra. Fijate si se repite el patrón de las "pancitas". Si es problema de difracción, entonces el patrón será distinto o puede que desaparezca. En ese caso, ya sabés la respuesta. Si el patrón se repite, mmm habría que analizar el tema por otro lado. Medilo a la misma distancia en la cual tomaste la medición "fea", y si es posible en las mismas condiciones (ubicación y ruido exterior).

Respecto al baffle step, ojo. Reducís mucho la sensibilidad del bafle, y los HDS no son parlantes precisamente "sensibles". Aunque aquí la corrección se supone que es única y sería interesante implementarla en el filtro y a olvidarse del tema.

Lo de los HDS es así. Por precio son mis favoritos. Además hasta son lindos estéticamente jajaja. Qué mas se puede pedir?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola ramiro!
Yo estoy empezando a creer que es un problema con las dimensiones del baffle tal como decís. Pero me preocupa que se manifieste a desde tan poca distancia de medición... y en campo "no tan lejano lejano" también aparece pero mucho mas suavizada.
Lo del baffle-step es un filtro activo bastante simple, y no hay pérdida de sensibilidad como en el caso pasivo. El problema es que no tengo diseñado el PCB, pero en cuanto tenga un rato me pongo con eso.

Saludos!


----------



## ramiro77

Mmm qué problema si son las dimensiones del bafle. En mi caso nunca tuve fenómenos de difracción tan evidentes, siempre hablando de bafles de frentes pequeños (pero mayores a los tuyos).
Con lo del step, bueno, en realidad hay pérdidas. Compensar el mismo de manera pasiva implica reducción de la sensibilidad. De manera activa, limita el SPL máximo por entrega de potencia. De todos modos por cómo escuchás música, te va a sobrar siempre. Por estos pagos somos un poco mas brutos con el power y el SPL jejeje. Y así y todo, los tendrás cortados a 120hz con lo cual supongo que vas a tener SPL de sobra corrijas lo que corrijas.

En fin, será hasta el fin de semana entonces a ver qué ocurre con esas curvas!
Un abrazo!


----------



## 2SC2922

Como estas Ezavalla, que yo sepa no se usa la respuesta en campo cercano para medir los tweeters, se hace solo la de campo lejano, pero si te molesta esa posible difraccion o resonancia, podes hacer un barrido de frecuencias o sweep para ver donde aparece el pico y cuando lo veas a que frecuencia es, calculas la distancia de esa frecuencia y ves si coincide con alguna dimensión de la caja.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es que en realidad me fuí acercando al tweeter por que la idea era analizar si esas curvas eran de la propia respuesta o un efecto físico del entorno.
La respuesta en campo lejano tiene las curvas que has visto (la tercer figura), y si me alejo más las panzas se suavizan pero "desaparecen" si mido a 1cm de distancia . Más aún. fijate las curvas del midwoofer y del tweeter evaluadas a las mismas frecuencias y vas a ver las diferencias (Están medidos casi a la misma distancia de 8cm), aunque claro, el tweeter es mas omnidireccional que el mid a esas frecuencias...

Lo del cálculo de las frecuencias lo iba a hacer hoy, por que anoche terminé de medir cerca de las 24:00...y como que no daba para seguir con la calculadora


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá van otras mediciones que tomé hace un rato: el midwoofer a 50cm y el tweeter a 8cm (la misma de antes). Las puse en overlay en el mismo esquema para que se vea el efecto en ambos drivers (cosa que me imaginaba que iba a suceder):



No hay que mirar las curvas por debajo de 50Hz por que es cualquier verdura, pero se puede observar claramente el efecto del baffle sobre la radiación de ambos drivers. Las frecuencias de las "panzas" de cada driver son:

*Midwoofer [Hz]:* 217, 547, 1000, 1463, 1773, *2234*

*Tweeter [Hz]:* *1321*, 2695, 5000, 7623, 9982, 12821

Estas frecuencias están medidas con ambas curvas suavizadas a 1/3 de octava, así que puede haber errores en el valor final de cada frecuencia. Sin embargo, resulta claro que las fcias "problemáticas" del midwoofer son múltiplos de *≈250Hz*, mientras que las del tweeter son múltiplos de *≈1250Hz*.

En fin.... de vuelta al tablero de dibujo  para ver que pasa, pero ya vamos viendo que:
f1 = Vsonido / alto_caja = (343m/s) / (0.27m) = *1270Hz ≈* *1321Hz*
f2 = Vsonido / ancho_caja = (343m/s) / (0.16m) = *2143Hz ≈ 2234Hz*
De todas formas, esoo todavía no explica todo el problema


----------



## ramiro77

Lo mismo para ámbos... Qué pena Eduardo!
Te sugiero hacer el frente, como mínimo, el doble de ancho y un 50% mas alto.
Probaste hacer simulaciones con el Edge? Yo no lo implementé nunca, pero en diyaudio.com lo usan mucho.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> Lo mismo para ámbos... Qué pena Eduardo!
> Te sugiero hacer el frente, como mínimo, el doble de ancho y un 50% mas alto.
> Probaste hacer simulaciones con el Edge? Yo no lo implementé nunca, pero en diyaudio.com lo usan mucho.


Seeep...es una piedra!!!
Al *EDGE *lo probé hace un tiempo, pero no me daba muy parecido a esto 
Y el pelmazo es que si cambio el tamaño del baffle voy a perder la imagen de radiación omnidireccional que pretendo. Por ahora, voy a seguir estudiando un poco para ver que hago....si continúan las clases de Utilísima  o hacemos algo mas sofisticado en hardware...


----------



## ramiro77

O tenés una opción un poco mas radical, pero que supongo que en términos prácticos podría servir: dípolo.
El tema es que o necesitás un tweeter extra para irradiar hacia atrás, o vas a tener que perforar el DX25 lo cual no me parece nada interesante.
Total en los valores que pensás usar de corte para el midwoofer, dudo que tengas problemas de excursión. Y si ya pensabas agregar un BSC, pues yo no lo pensaría mucho...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaa.....a los dipolos todavía los estoy estudiando, pero no van con parlantes tan chicos como los míos, y la ecualización es completamente diferente (se usan integradores en los woofers ... así que deben bancarse una bruta excursión con poca distorsión).
Por ahora estoy leyendo un poco (poco por que recién empiezo), y les paso los links para el estudio de la difracción que encontré útiles hasta ahora (y si alguien dice que la difracción son "delirios teórico", lo invito a ver las curvas y luego a irse a la CDSH ):
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/baflestep/baflestep.htm (buenas las figuras.. le salen igual que a mí.. LPM).
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/diffraction.htm   (muy buen análisis)
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/faq.htm#Q8   (excelente explicación)
http://trueaudio.com/st_diff1.htm

Ahora me pregunto: a nadie le han aparecido los efectos de la difracción en las mediciones de los baffles????.. por que no me creo en ser el primer salame al que le sucede .
Esta imagen es de PCP audio...





Cualquier semejanza de *e* y *k* con mis curvas NO es pura coincidencia...


----------



## 2SC2922

Puede ser que ese sellador blanco endurezca con el tiempo y genere resonancias a altas frecuencias, que seguramente aisla del exterior, pero en el interior las resonancias no se amortiguen con la lana.

¿Podes probarlos en otra caja?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

2SC2922 dijo:


> Puede ser que ese sellador blanco endurezca con el tiempo y genere resonancias a altas frecuencias, que seguramente aisla del exterior, pero en el interior las resonancias no se amortiguen con la lana.
> ¿Podes probarlos en otra caja?


@2SC:
Leete los links que puse, en especial el segundo de Linkwitz. Todo es el efecto de la difracción de borde en los baffles, y la única solución - si es que quiero atenuarla - es laburar en los bordes del frente del baffle o cambiar el baffle por completo ...o ambas...

PD: No tengo otra caja de volumen comparable para probarlos, pero lo que el sellador intenta hacer es reducir la emisión acústica de las paredes de la caja. Me tengo que garronear un acelerómetro para medir la vibración de las paredes, pero hasta que convenza a los "conocidos", lo veo difícil.


----------



## 2SC2922

Entonces hay que hacer como hizo Juanfilas en los monitores, porque una esfera se complica bastante.


----------



## juanfilas

Es rarísimo el problema que tenés Edu, no dejo de ver las gráficas y lo único parecido que me ha pasado a mi es de medir un XT25 (súper plano) sin bafle, con lo cual, daba un patrón similar, pero ya metiéndolo en un bafle pequeño (no tanto como el tuyo) se solucionaba...
Igual Edu, saca todo afuera y medí en campo lejano, ya que me parece que ese efecto se da en los alrededores del bafle pero no en campo lejano por lo que, a un metro o mas la respuesta debería ser la teórica del tweeter...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias, Juan, eso tenía pensado hacer, pero va a tener que esperar hasta el finde por que se me viene bastante laburo esta semana...LPM...
Hice la medición a 8cm según lo que me recomendaste hace un par de días, y luego me alejé y me acerqué, y ahí ví claramente el efecto: mientras mas me alejaba era mas evidente, pero casi desaparecía si me ponía a 1cm...y encontré que lo mismo le sucede al midwoofer, pero desde mas distancia que el tweeter.
Tengo una medición en campo mas o menos lejano (50cm) y la respuesta del tweeter se vé mucho mas "calmada", así que tal vez a un metro sea mejor todavía. En realidad, ahora que sé de que se trata "no me preocupa tanto", por que dicen que la transición jodida es del full-space a half-space y a esa la voy a tener mucho mas controlada, pero parece que el "ripple" no se lo voy a poder sacar, sino solo atenuar un poco, y mas mientras mas lejos esté.
Dale una mirada a los artículos que pasé arriba para que veas a que se debe el efecto, pero aún no encuentro que diga a que distancia midieron (bah..no exacto, sino si mas o menos lejos) o si son resultados de simulación, excepto los de Linkwitz que son reales...


----------



## cyverlarva

No se si te puede servir alguna sugerencia, si tenes que ampliar el frente del baffle, para paliar los efectos nocivos del baffle step y no queres rearmarlo de 0 podes aplicar alguna solucion como las de dynaudio.







Se que no es una solucion desde 0, pero podrias adaptarla a tu diseño.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola cyver!
Te agradezco la idea, pero adaptar una cosa como esa me va a enredar la vida  (no tengo tu habilidad para la madera) y dudo que estéticamente quede mas o menos bien...
La alternativa mas simple que tengo es redondear con radio grande a los bordes del frente, aunque haya que hacerlo a mano, o rebajarlos a 60º para aumentar el área de "desparramo" de la onda, aunque esto solo va a tener efecto en frecuencias mas o menos altas.
Por eso, voy a medir a 1m en espacio libre para ver que aparece, por que a 50cm se ve bastante mejor aunque hay que corregirla un poco, pero las oscilaciones son de 2dB (está medida en el centro de ambos parlantes y no frente al tweeter). Les dejo la figurita:



...


----------



## juanfilas

Edu, estuve viendo las fotos de tus bafles y el frente no es tan chico como creía, solamente termina muy "a 90°" y ese puede ser el problema (como bien dijiste), ya que se es matar el frente que esta re lindo, pero, ¿por qué no agarras la caladora y haces dos chanfles a 45° que vayan creciendo (como en mis monitores) en el frente? a mi siempre me resulto de 10 esta solución, nunca hice uno 100% redondeado, pero se por lo menos que esta solución va...

pd: Si te gusto el DBX mi nuevo chiche te va a encantar, el complemento perfecto para medir cualquier cosa: http://us.focusrite.com/usb-audio-interfaces/scarlett-2i2/specifications


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Edu, estuve viendo las fotos de tus bafles y el frente no es tan chico como creía, solamente termina muy "a 90°" y ese puede ser el problema (como bien dijiste), ya que se es matar el frente que esta re lindo, pero, ¿por qué no agarras la caladora y haces dos chanfles a 45° que vayan creciendo (como en mis monitores) en el frente? a mi siempre me resulto de 10 esta solución, nunca hice uno 100% redondeado, pero se por lo menos que esta solución va...


Yo había pensado en cortarlo, pero a 45º no me vá por que me queda "muy cortita" el área con pendiente, y el otro bardo son los huecos para el soporte del frente, que tampoco me deja avanzar mucho con los cortes   .
La otra cosa que temo es que si no dejo un área grande con pendiente a 45º o lo que sea, ese corte solo funcione a frecuencias altas...que es lo mas probable dado que la zona con pendiente debe ser grande comparada con la longitud de onda de las frecuencias que molestan.

Sigo pensando.....



juanfilas dijo:


> pd: Si te gusto el DBX mi nuevo chiche te va a encantar, el complemento perfecto para medir cualquier cosa: http://us.focusrite.com/usb-audio-interfaces/scarlett-2i2/specifications


Vos querés que me algo al corazón....? No me digás que te has comprado esa máquina???? Que BELLEZA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juanfilas

Si la compre hoy, es la mejorcita que viene, mira las especificaciones, son mortales  
Por el lado de la difracción, creo que llego la hora de limar, limar, lijar, lijar, limar, limar, lijar, lijar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Si la compre hoy, es la mejorcita que viene, mira las especificaciones, son mortales


Por eso te lo digo! Las estuve viendo y casi me caigo de....espalda!



juanfilas dijo:


> Por el lado de la difracción, creo que llego la hora de limar, limar, lijar, lijar, limar, limar, lijar, lijar


No me hablés de eso que empiezo a transpirar frío....


----------



## 2SC2922

Ahora entiendo mejor el origen del problema.






http://www.caelacoustics.com/sphere-acoustics/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me alegro que entendieras que es lo que causa el problema. Las cosas nunca son tan simples como parecen serlo...


----------



## AntonioAA

HEY !!!! se me habia pasado este hilo !!! 
Empezaré a devorarlo .... si viene de Zavalla , algo ( mucho ) voy a aprenderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No sé si VOS vas a aprender algo, pero yo ya he aprendido varias put@#$%& nuevas.... 

Y mas voy a aprender cuando mida en la terraza y con viento


----------



## AntonioAA

Hablando antes de leer todo ( sigo siendo un joven impetuoso ) ... acordate esa nota que publique sobre la posicion con distribución aurea de los parlantes :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/baffle-step-difraccion-borde-medidas-aureas-57131/#post503276
Se complica con el tamaño tan chico ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias Antonio!!!!!!
Ese era el tema que estaba buscando y no encontraba.
Sigo leyendo....


----------



## AntonioAA

Me encanta aportarle algo , Profe! 
Fijate que en la reforma de mis bafflecitos , a propósito les puse sobre-frente mas ancho ( podria ser tu solucion )
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/703694/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracis a vos por las ideas!!!! Todos los aportes suman!!!!
Ahora estoy estudiando un poco para ver cual solución sería la mejor, por que si la solución es un frente mas ancho, mejor construyo un baffle nuevo: va a ser mas corto y directo, y voy a poder jugar con los bordes a mi antojo.


----------



## ehbressan

Hola Eduardo, felicitaciones por el trabajo !!
Tenes el router Skill, agarra una fresa redonda, lo mas grande que consigas y dale al borde y probá midiendo.
También podes colocar goma blanda alrededor del tweeter, enrasada con el frente, algunos fabricantes usan ese yeite.                                

De última, antes de hacer una caja nueva, podes probar de desmontar o borrar mecanizando, el frente y solo hacer este nuevo, con el canto curvado, según las pruebas de lo medido con el frente descartado.... digo, si te ayuda en algo.
Suerte y sigo el tema, está muy bueno.
Sds.


----------



## 2SC2922

Este tiene casi las mismas medidas del frente y el rebaje es minimo.
Como dice ehbressan por ahi con una leve modificacion se soluciona.

http://dynaudioprofessional.com/bm-series/monitors/bm5a-compact/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Ernesto! Ya le dí en los bordes con la fresa redonda de 1/2", pero es muy chica y no alcanza a desparramar mucho. Este es el baffle montado:

Ver el archivo adjunto 77741

Lo que estoy tratando de analizar es el porqué de una difracción tan marcada  
Lo que creo es que la difracción no es solo una cuestión de las dimensiones de la caja (esto solo vale para el baffle-step), sino que también tiene que ver con la relación entre las dimensiones de la caja y las dimensiones de los drivers, por que si nó, no encuentro explicación para los máximos y minimos a frecuencias tan bajas en el midwoofer, donde el tamaño (ancho y alto)de la caja son mucho menores que la media longitud de onda a las frecuencias del problema...





2SC2922 dijo:


> Este tiene casi las mismas medidas del frente y el rebaje es minimo.
> Como dice ehbressan por ahi con una leve modificacion se soluciona.
> http://dynaudioprofessional.com/bm-series/monitors/bm5a-compact/


Gracias 2SC!
Ese midwoofer es un 50% mas grande que el mío, así que no sé que tan aplicable sea el cambio....
De todas formas, no puedo negar que está bastaaante bueno el diseño....


----------



## ehbressan

Si... capaz que sea relación de tamaños. Algo que veo es que te quedo a igual distancia en 3 bordes. Si mal no recuerdo, alguna vez lei que es conveniente que las 4 distancias desde el parlante a los 4 bordes sean, en lo posible, distintas...... podes profundizar por allí...
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> Ya le dí en los bordes con la fresa redonda de 1/2", pero es muy chica y no alcanza a desparramar mucho. Este es el baffle montado:....



Sugerencia 

1) Buscar carpintero
2) Pedirle que pase el ángulo de los gabinetes por la garlopa

Para el paso 2 habría que armar algún soporte que permita darle a todos los bordes el ángulo correcto.

3) Volver a casa y medir nuevamente 

Alternativas con los nuevos valores medidos.

a) Mide mal, tristeza y desasosiego   ---> Irse a tomar cerveza para olvidar

b) Mide mejor, alegría infinita ---> Irse a tomar cerveza para festejar


Incluso si se confecciona un buen soporte se podría dar a los ángulos un chanfleado de mayor a menor, similar al de los gabinetes de JF. 

*Garlopa*


----------



## AntonioAA

Por lo que veo , el problema se produce a 8cm ... ( los vas usar de auriculares?  ) ... si a 50cm se mejora , entonces no hay tal problema .... con un  poco mas de redondeo lateral o los famosos chanfles juanfilas , tiene que mejorar .

Tenes una amoladora con disco de lija #36 o #50 ?  con eso soy mas peligroso que con motosierra !!! . 
Si los vas a destruir yo primero probaria con un frente superpuesto o directamente pegandole bordes mas anchos alrededor .... si ves que mejora, ahi, si encara los nuevos....

... y en todos los casos seguir el organigrama de Mr. Fogonazo. punto #3.


----------



## ramiro77

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si los vas a destruir yo primero probaria con un frente superpuesto.



Era justo lo que te iba a sugerir Eduardo. Superponer un frente extra, con la forma que sea, para aprovechar el baffle.

O de última si armás un bafle mas grande, metés adentro el chiquito, y lo que sobra lo rellenás con materiales extraños como hizo Juan. Te va a quedar un mamotreto inerte de 250kg pero quién te quita lo bailado? 
Yo escuché los bafles de Juan con esta técnica y bueh... Superlativo todo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En verdad les agradezco las sugerencias, pero me voy a tomar cerveza mientras pienso....y tomaré un poco más si no se me ocurre nada 
Van a tener que esperar hasta el finde que pueda hacer algo para pasarles el chisme...


----------



## cyverlarva

Eduardo, no se si te sirve pero se de una tecnica para curvar todo el frente de la caja, lo haces con el router, y dos plantillas. Vos armaste la caja con un frente muy grueso, podrias curvar todo el frente, o al menos las aristas en un radio mucho mas grande que lo que te permite la fresa que tenes.
No recuerdo donde lo habia visto, pero si precisas te armo un par de croquis a mano, es algo muy sencillo. Y lo haces en 2 patadas.
Por las dudas me pongo a buscar.

Saludos

La tecnica que te digo es mas o menos asi, pero sin las rueditas, tranquilamente podes usar los barrales que trae el router.





Como tu frernte es muy grueso, no vas a tener problemas en comerle algunos mm, no se de cuanto es el rebaje, para poder evitar el baffle step.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mmmmmm...curvar todo el frente no creo, por el "asiento" de los parlantes...pero curvar los bordes con radio grande si me interesa 
El tema es que si las proximas medidas a 1m o más no me dan bien, voy a tener que diseñar un frente nuevo desde cero, sobre todo por que tengo hecho los huecos para el soporte de la rejilla, y me parece que no dá para rellenarlos antes del proximo rebaje.

Me llama la atención el efecto que se produce - tan marcado - con un frente tan estrecho, por que solo tiene en exceso del parlante, el ancho de la pared lateral (15mm) y 7mm extra que dejé por si acaso...y es casi lo mismo que tiene el midwoofer. Sinceramente, creo (mas que creer es esperanza) que cuando mida de mas lejos, lo único apreciable va a ser los residuos de la primer panza, y eso lo mato con la corrección del baffle-step. Pero si esto no sucede... voy necesitar todas las técnicas, tips y mañas que puedan darme para arreglar el frente 

Lo primero que tengo a tiro es un rebaje a 45º que pase refilando los soportes de la rejilla y ver que efecto tiene en la respuesta, por que si el ancho del corte debe ser mayor, o aplico la técnica que me comentás, o tiro el baffle/frente al car$%&@ y lo diseño de nuevo...total....es lo mas barato 

PD: tenés mas info de como hacer la curva? Por que de la foto me queda claro, pero no termino de entender lo que vos proponés  

Gracias!!!


----------



## cyverlarva

Mi idea Eduardo para fresar los bordes de forma curva, solo necesitas que el diametro de la plantilla donde apoyan las guias de la fresadora sean apenas mas grande que la caja a fresar, pone las plantillas en la parte superior e inferior de la caja, y con una fresa pequeña, barres de arriba hacia abajo de la caja. 
La curvatura del borde se lo das con el diametro de la plantilla.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973

ehbressan dijo:


> Si... capaz que sea relación de tamaños. Algo que veo es que te quedo a igual distancia en 3 bordes. Si mal no recuerdo, alguna vez lei que es conveniente que las 4 distancias desde el parlante a los 4 bordes sean, en lo posible, distintas...... podes profundizar por allí...
> Sds.



Coincido con lo que sugiere ehbressan.

Puede parecer loca esta idea peeeeroooo ¿qué se pierde con probar?: Para quebrar un poco con la simetría de distribución que se observa con los drivers en el frente de esos baffles, yo te sugeriría Eduardo cortar una madera del mismo tamaño que el piso del baffle (MDF de 18 mm, por ejemplo), implementaría el redondeo de la arista frontal en esta nueva pieza, la fijaría como nuevo piso y sellaría el primer redondeo de canto inferior contra el borde sin redondear del nuevo piso.

Incluso, podés ganar algo en rigidéz, si el piso tiene buena área.

Saludos

PD: incluso antes de pegar nada podés probarlo arriba contra el techo del baffle.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:
			
		

> Mi idea Eduardo para fresar los bordes de forma curva, solo necesitas  que el diametro de la plantilla donde apoyan las guias de la fresadora  sean apenas mas grande que la caja a fresar, pone las plantillas en la  parte superior e inferior de la caja, y con una fresa pequeña, barres de  arriba hacia abajo de la caja.
> La curvatura del borde se lo das con el diametro de la plantilla.


Gracias cyver! Creo que voy a tener que analizar mejor la propuesta, pero al menos ya la voy entendiendo  



			
				diegomj1973 dijo:
			
		

> Puede parecer loca esta idea peeeeroooo ¿qué se pierde con probar?: Para  quebrar un poco con la simetría de distribución que se observa con los  drivers en el frente de esos baffles, yo te sugeriría Eduardo cortar una  madera del mismo tamaño que el piso del baffle (MDF de 18 mm, por  ejemplo), implementaría el redondeo de la arista frontal en esta nueva  pieza, la fijaría como nuevo piso y sellaría el primer redondeo de canto  inferior contra el borde sin redondear del nuevo piso.


Sep..lo que dice Ernesto es verdad, y yo soy un mermo, por que podría haber desplazado los centros de los parlantes 1cm mas arriba y solucionaba parcialmente el problema. Pero se me dió por centrar todo y no verifiqué el tamaño de las bandas superior e inferior, que tienen 2mm de diferencia con los laterales...LRPM...

La que me dás es una muy buena idea, por que estaba pensando en agregar una capa extra al piso para colocar allí algunas T-nuts que me permitieran atornillar los baffles a los "pieses"  de soporte, y y si hago la base un poquito mas larga me quedaría justo para hacer lo que proponés


----------



## locodelafonola

Disculpen mi intromisión pero estuve pensando que el canto o borde del bafle lo tendrías que pasar por un tupi y no por una garlopa la curva de desbaste es mas profunda y no se comprometen los ángulos ..... (mi papa era carpintero tuvimos taller muchos años)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ayer y hoy estuve midiendo en "espacio libre" (la terraza de mi casa): ayer con una pared a un metro y pico de la espalda del baffle y hoy al medio de la terraza para no ligar rebotes de ninguna parte.
Lo bueno de esto es todo lo que uno aprende haciendo estas cosas y como se dá cuenta de los pifies cuando sigue analizando los problemas, pero bueno... allá van los resultados:
Lo primero es una comparación entre las medidas tomadas ayer y hoy, las primeras a 1 metro de la pared y la segunda al medio del espacio disponible. La primer foto muestra ambas medidas para el DX25 y la segunda para el P830870.





*Conclusión 1:* Muy bonito el serruchito pero no es la pared lo que molesta.
Las próximas imágenes comparan la respuesta del baffle perpendicular al piso vs. la misma respuesta con el baffle inclinado mas o menos 30º hacia arriba. Primero vá el DX25 y luego el P830870...





*Conclusión 2:* Le falta inclinación hacia arriba, pero lo que molesta es el rebote en el piso, y la altura del baffle respecto al piso es lo único que he mantenido constante a lo largo de todas las mediciones . Ya que parece que la explicación del serruchito es este rebote, no nos vamos a hacer mas problema por que estamos acostumbrados a escuchar con rebote del piso desde que nacemos, así que "Non calentarum, largum vivirum..."
Les subo la respuesta en frecuencia y la distorsión de la interfaz de sonido USB (desde ya les aviso que no es ni parecida a la nave que tiene Juan, pero zafa mas o menos), que es una ENCORE ENMAB-8CM...."not so bad" por 30 obamas, pero el ruido de fondo no es muy chico que digamos 



Ahora veremos la elección de la frecuencia de corte en función de las distorsiones, primero para el DX25 y luego para el P830870.





En las frecuencias elegidas la respuesta es muy plana y las distorsiones son mínimas. Esta frecuencia ronda los 1500Hz, pero será un poquito mas o un poquito menos para no secarnos la mente con los valores de las resistencias y capacitores de los filtros y la LT.

Continuará....


----------



## juanfilas

Excelente! y si, vivimos acostumbrados al rebote del piso, ahí va a estar, siempre


----------



## AntonioAA

Eduardo: a que altura del piso estas midiendo? lei para atras y no la encontré ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Antonio:
El midwoofer está a 88cm y el tweeter a 99cm...mas o menos, que es la misma altura que debería estar cuando lo monte en la sala. Imaginate ....el bafflecito está puesto sobre un banco de trabajo B&D, que de casualidad da la misma altura que deberían tener los soportes.


----------



## 2SC2922

Eso lo podes eliminar prácticamente con este filtro, tambien conocido como baffle step.
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/filters.htm#5


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

2SC2922 dijo:


> Eso lo podes eliminar prácticamente con este filtro, tambien conocido como baffle step.
> http://www.linkwitzlab.com/filters.htm#5


El problema del rebote en el piso no lo voy a eliminar con ese filtro , pero tampoco pretendo eliminarlo.
Por otra parte, estoy pensando seriamente si conviene o no eliminar el baffle-step en este "experimento" luego de leer esto:


			
				S. Linkwitz dijo:
			
		

> While I try to minimize visible diffraction ripples in the frequency response for good measure, I have no evidence that even strong diffraction effects have significant audible consequences, except for the transition region, the "baffle step", where radiation goes from omni-directional to forward firing. Note that there is no baffle step at 90 degrees off-axis, and boosting low frequencies for a flat on-axis response will add to the downward sloping trend of the frequency response off-axis. This causes a spectral imbalance of the reverberant sound field in the room and is a major reason why I prefer dipole radiators. Diffraction effects are always spatially localized and a slight shift in listening position will change their magnitude. While the "baffle step" cannot be avoided, the additional higher frequency ripples can be easily reduced to a magnitude that is much smaller than the first arriving direct sound, by simply optimizing the proportions of a rectangular baffle.


----------



## AntonioAA

Ah! ok, yo mido sobre unos caballetes de mas o menos 70 cm . Por ahi andamos.
Dentro de lo horrible de mi taller , no mido esos "serruchos" ni el peine . No entiendo.


----------



## juanfilas

No hay filtro para eliminar el efecto "peine" solo se puede reducir acustizando bien la sala.
Edu, yo creo que conviene compensarlo, igual, es algo "arreglable" si no te gusta como queda...


----------



## AntonioAA

Ah! cayo simultaneo ... grande como siempre Mr. Linkwitz ( seria lindo tenerlo de abuelo no? ) 
Yo insistiria con un cambio en el frente ...
Viste que hay gente que incluso le pone alfombra al frente?

...y cuando empezamos con el dipolo?? No llego a digerirlo pero me resulta tan interesante!!!


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ah! ok, yo mido sobre unos caballetes de mas o menos 70 cm . Por ahi andamos.
> Dentro de lo horrible de mi taller , no mido esos "serruchos" ni el peine . No entiendo.


 
Debe ser por que medis muy cerca, medi en tu sala a 1 metro y vas a ver si no tenes serrucho


----------



## AntonioAA

Claro que se reduce el "peine" ! Ubicacion asimetrica (aurea si es posible ) , chanfles y redondeos!!
Cuando hice los bafflecitos aureos mi estado en las mediciones era lamentable, tendria que darle otra vuelta .



Mi sala es como cualquier hogar medio ... es relativamente brillante , si bien como ya dije mantengo buena cantidad de muebles , si saco una silla , se nota.
Yo mido en el taller , lleno de cajas de carton , si bien no es acustico ... no es reverberante al menos
Fijate lo ultimo que publique del ajuste del cross de los bafflecitos "Ni accesible ni coste" y son a 1m 1w



Sigo diciendo que mi nivel de mediciones no es ni apenas bueno , solo que no veo los efectos esos.


----------



## 2SC2922

No se puede eliminar por completo, pero Linkwitz dice que se puede reducir el riple hasta dejarlo mas bajo que la medicion en sonido directo (sin reflexiones), solo optimizando las proporciones del bafle.
Ahora, ¿cuales son esas proporciones?


----------



## juanfilas

2SC2922 dijo:


> No se puede eliminar por completo, pero Linkwitz dice que se puede reducir el riple hasta dejarlo mas bajo que la medicion en sonido directo (sin reflexiones), solo optimizando las proporciones del bafle.
> Ahora, ¿cuales son esas proporciones?


 
Me parece que se están mezclando cosas, el ripple se puede deber a muchos factores entre ellos la forma del bafle donde ahí si, tenemos cierto control en base al diseño del mismo, pero después, siempre tenemos ripple por las reflexiones, el principal y mas odioso es el causado por la pared de atrás de los bafles, fijate que en los estudios de grabación serios, los bafles directamente están empotrados en la pared, esto es para eliminar el ripple causado por esta pared, sumado a que suele ser muy absorbente. Después, la pared de atrás es bastante molesta también por eso se suele poner difusión en esta pared. 
Luego tenés la primera reflexión del piso, techo y laterales, las cuales se las suele atacar con absorción, finalmente ponemos unas cuantas trampas de graves diafragmáticas donde tenemos lugar y en las esquinas algunos resonadores sintonizados y chau ¡terrible sala! 
No, hablando en serio, si bien el ripple no es lo que mas molesta a la hora de escuchar, se puede mejorar, pero solo con acustización de la sala 
¡Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Paren un pocoooo....no me mareen!!!!

Si se fijan las imágenes van ver los dos problemas:


 En baja frecuencia está el rebote contra el piso y el baffle-step.
 En alta frecuencia está la difracción.
La difracción se puede suavizar *un poco* laburando el perfil de los bordes (que pocas ganas tengo de hacerlo ), pero todos los efectos de baja frecuencia, excepto el baffle-step, no pueden arreglarse sin ecualización paramétrica, con el "problema" de enderezar la respuesta en un punto específico de la sala y dejar el resto vaya uno a saber como .
El propósito de estos baffles y mediciones no es "hacerlos andar bien", sino que anden muy bien sin requerir mas cosas aparte del filtrado activo. Por supuesto que hay un límite en lo que estos parlantes pueden dar, pero la idea es ver hasta donde llegan .

El propósito inicial del diseño es iluminar (con sonido) toda la sala de la manera mas homogénea posible y aprovechar las reflexiones para recrear el sound-stage. Conociendo hasta donde llegó S. Linkwitz en esta etapa es importante, por que puede ser "suficientemente bueno" para la gran mayoría de los casos sin requerir infraestructura especial ni usar baffles raros...

Luego de eso, y si logro cambiar los muebles de lugar sin que me echen de mi casa, voy a evaluar el tema de los dipolos... pero mas que ellos me gustan los monopolos como Pluto...no sé... pinta mas simple de analizar y de ubicar en una casa.... o al menos en la mía 

Ooppppsss...me demoré mucho en escribir y ya lo aclaró Juan 

PD: Les subo una foto de la posición del baffle para la medición (está tomada con el celu y un poco ampliada para que se vea... pero igual no se vé un pomo )


----------



## 2SC2922

Juan, es verdad que se pueden mejorar todos los riples tratando la sala, pero yo me referia al riple del sonido directo (enventanado), sin la interaccion de la sala, producido por las dimensiones del bafle.
El riple de la sala son el piso, techo, pared, etc , es un tema aparte y seria el paso final para el control total del sistema.

Ezavalla proba poner almohadones o algún absorbente en el piso, en la pared del frente y atras haber si la cosa mejora.


----------



## AntonioAA

Cuando yo era muy joven , con tendencias hippies y algo romanticas ( menos mal que se me pasó ) , habia un poster que poblaba las habitaciones jovenes que decia: 

Concedeme : 
Serenidad para aceptar las cosas que no puedo cambiar...
Valor para cambiar las que puedo ... 
y Sabiduria para reconocerlas.

Yo en mi caso agotaría las posibilidades en cuanto a diseño de frente , con una placa mas grande y que los parlantes queden asimetricos asi no sean aureos perfectos .... 
No creo que este chabon mienta tanto :
http://www.rjbaudio.com/Audiofiles/tweeter diffraction.html


....*Ponete a laburar , Eduardo!!! *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ufa!...pero con un frente mas ancho tengo que hacer un baffle nuevo, por que si serrucho este va a quedar hecho pelota!!!!
Tengo que meditar......ommmmm.....ommmmm....

PD: Gracias por el link...


----------



## AntonioAA

Deci que estamos lejos sino te lo hacia yo... 
Lo que te sugiero es que :
- agregues provisoriamente DOS pedacitos de mdf , uno a un costado y otro abajo por ejemplo . De un ancho de aproximadamente 50% del baffle actual.

- Le tapas con cinta el redondeado actual para que sea continuo.

- Medis ahi , si mejora ...no te queda otra que la de Nike: "Just DO it "


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahhhh....hubieras empezado por ahí. Vos lo podís, vos lo tenés 
Ya hice la prueba esa colocando dos pedazos de MDF (en este caso mas anchos que el baffle), uno de cada lado. No le puse cinta, pero lo único que había era un muy pequeño surco dado por la curvatura, que calculo que debería molestar muy por arriba de los 30kHz . Los resultados son estos para el midwoofer,  y luego para el tweeter y el midwoofer con una "extensión" arriba del baffle aparte de la que va los costados.







Y no le hago overlay con los que no tienen los ensanches para que no te deprimas...


----------



## AntonioAA

Me mataste ! ... Ni mella le hace , que rebelde ese parlante!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y ahora te muestro el overlay del tweeter  del baffle normal contra el ensanchado...



Como verás, no hay diferencia apreciable


----------



## AntonioAA

Y rodeandolo de gomaespuma ? o alfombra? ...
La idea es descartar totalmente la difraccion ... no me acuerdo donde vi algo asi , si de Troels Graven o no se quien....
Porque si mal no me acuerdo las mediciones del parlante limpiio no tenian nada de eso.Y no es justamente un chinoca .
Y si no es difraccion ?? como sigue?? ...el patron es tal cual los libros .
No estara molestando algo interno? al tener frente doble y tan chico el parlante .....

Mas que el serrucho lo que me parece peor es lo que hace el midwoofer . El tweeter se porta mejor en ese aspecto


----------



## ramiro77

Eduardo, no será que medís con mucha resolución?
La gran mayoría de las mediciones que ví dando vueltas por la web son de menor resolución. Y ahí todos los saltitos desaparecen.
En la segunda gráfica por ejemplo, no veo nada raro... En cambio en la primera y tercera, sí...

De hecho, cuando en su momento tuve un DCX2496 e instrumental de medición, las capturas que siempre sacaba a mas de 1m de distancia tenían todos esos serruchos si medía en 1/12 o 1/24. Probé midiendo en 1/6 y de ahí lo grueso corregirlo de manera activa. Sonaba de reput* madre. También era un sistema biamplificado; unas Jamo C605 y dos subwoofers de 10", con el corte activo puesto en 150hz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Antonio: Sabés lo que sucede?
Es que cuando hago las pruebas me pongo a "escuchar" los tonos del ensayo, y detecta perfectamente (en la mayoría de los casos) cuando se produce una reducción o un incremento del SPL. El asunto es que mientras tanto yo miro la pantalla de la PC y a veces las subidas/bajadas coinciden con lo que registra el mic, pero en otras muchas veces está al revés: en la PC aumenta y en mi oreja disminuye y viceversa o cae por el medio... pero claro, yo estoy en cualquier parte y no donde está la capsula del mic, así que *para mí* es evidencia de interferencias constructiva/destructiva derivada de rebotes ...en el piso, por que en la terraza no hay otra cosa donde pueda rebotar (o está relativamente lejos la única pared que puede molestar).

Thinking.....



			
				AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> Mas que el serrucho lo que me parece peor es lo que hace el midwoofer . El tweeter se porta mejor en ese aspecto


Y sí...seguro que lo hace por que el tweeter viene sellado y la zona de emisión y la longitud de onda son mucho mas pequeñas, así que la superficie tiene un aspecto mas homogéneo para la radiación del tweeter...



Hola ramiro!
Ya había pensado en medir con menos resolución frecuencial, pero mi "formación" me lo impide jajaja
Naaa...yo necesito saber que es lo que sucede cuando mido... por que los serruchitos no me matan... le meto el smooth y chau, pero si no sé lo que hay abajo y luego me aparece algún problema, voy a estar completamente ciego...


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas tardes EZ, con respecto al problema que te tiene en vela, vengo siguiendo el post desde el principio, y como vos decis ya realizastes mil mediciones y descartaste muchas variables con ellas. en mi muy pobre conocimiento yo lo veo como factor de una resonancia destructiva constructiva que en el unico lugar que se puede estar generando es en el interior del bafle, (me suena algo asi como el efecto que se producia cuando pasaba un avion a helice que uno escuchaba un sonido oscilante como si estuviese montado y limitado por una senusoidal) se que esto lo estudie en fisica 2 pero no me acuerdo un pito... no sera que el recinto te esta jugando una mala pasada, probaste reducir el amortiguamiento que le pusiste ?, disculpa mis pocas herramientas matematicas que te tiro pero se me ocurre como idea podria llegar a ser que las ondas que se generan en el interior del bafle cerrado produzcan algun efecto sobre el cono que haga este efecto peine por asi llamarlo.  Bueno disculpa si es algo que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza o si... se me ocurre y te lo comento, con todo mi mejor deseo de que lo puedas solucionar Sergio.


----------



## ramiro77

Y pero llegado a cierto punto, creo que analizarlo en contexto sería un poco mas interesante y menos frustrante.
Fijate por ej. la 2º medición que tomaste. Por debajo de 2khz, claramente hay problemas graves. Pero luego de 2khz, me parece que el serrucho es tan "apretado" que yo personalmente no le daría pelota. Resalto lo de "personalmente" jajajaja.

Pensá que los quilombos que mete la sala son infinitamente mayores a los que puede causar ese serrucho. Acá tenés una respuesta en frecuencia distinta cada 40cm de la sala al ser un techo a varias aguas. Y no solo en graves, se nota la bruta diferencia en todo el espectro.


----------



## 2SC2922

sergio rossi dijo:


> yo lo veo como factor de una resonancia destructiva constructiva que en el unico lugar que se puede estar generando es en el interior del bafle



Pienso lo mismo que sergio, me parece que el QTC de la caja esta un poco mas alto que 0.5 . ¿Podrias hacer una medicion a 1 cm del midwoofer pero solo con ARTA que arranque en 20Hz y termine en 10KHz? Si podes hacer un barrido con sweep mejor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Sergio!
No creo que sea problema interno, por que si hubieran resonancias internas estas se manifestarían claramente en las mediciones en campo cercano, pero esas salen como hechas con una regla . El asunto es externo, e insisto, es el piso que está molestando .

ramiro:
La tengo clara que el "problema" es en baja frecuencia, o al menos ahí está mas marcado, pero si te fijás, esas frecuencias (<500Hz) tienen una longitud de onda muchisimo mayor que las dimensiones de la caja, así que para ellas, el baffle es un "punto"...ves? Por eso quiero saber de donde viene el asunto y no enmascararlo bajando la resolución... a fin de cuentas esto es para que aprendamos  

PD: Seguro que el serrucho está mucho mas apretado al fondo de la escala, pero eso es porque la escala tiene progresión logarítimica, y tiene el mismo espacio de 200Hz a 2kHz, que de 2kHz a 20kHz, así que se tiene que apretar a la fuerza 



2SC:
Pero es que el Qtc lo conozco, y vale 0.66 en base a las mediciones de impedancia (0.5 y pico tiene el parlante). Con ese valor, el SPL no puede "oscilar" tan marcadamente. Tendría que ser >1.2 para empezar a verse en la curva...


----------



## AntonioAA

Ojo Eduardo que todo lo que opino son "ideas" ya que estoy aprendiendo con vos :

- El tema del rebote del piso podrias desempatarlo con el ARTA .... ver si aparece el pico del primer rebote ( no lo hice nunca ) 
- Como vos decis , si el tweeter no es asi ... no sera problema interno como dijimos con Sergio????
hay zonas de frecuencia en comun....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tengo unas mediciones hechas con el ARTA...tomadas no muy bien....ya veo si las encuentro...

 No entendí lo del tweeter...


----------



## juanfilas

Si medís apoyando el bafle en el piso apuntando para arriba así te quedas tranquilo, solo tendrías efecto peine en frecuencias con longitudes de onda mayores a la altura del bafle...


----------



## 2SC2922

Disculpa Eduardo que rompa los cocos con lo mismo, pero subo el grafico del post 41 tercer imagen, porque no me cierra que sea un QTC=0.66.
Al grafico le trace una linea roja, pero a mi parecer no tendria que tener esa forma, sino una caída mas suave.
Es raro esto porque el volumen esta bien y recomiendan una caja de 4 litros.
¿Y si probas sacandole la lana de relleno a ver si cambia la respuesta o la empeora mas?


----------



## AntonioAA

Decia del rebote o lo que fuera interno porque vos mismo dijiste que el tweeter es sellado por dentro , cosa que el parlante no ... y por lo que vi de la construccion esta como "entubado" en el frente tan grueso. Ahora , si vos decis que en campo cercano no se nota , no iria .

Otra: No te estara jodiendo el borde de la mesita que lo apoyas, no??? si lo avanzas bien adelante??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

2SC2922 dijo:


> Disculpa Eduardo que rompa los cocos con lo mismo, pero subo el grafico del post 41 tercer imagen, porque no me cierra que sea un QTC=0.66.
> Al grafico le trace una linea roja, pero a mi parecer no tendria que tener esa forma, sino una caída mas suave.


Naaa....no rompés nada...todavía 
Y....la caída es de 12dB/oct por que es un FPA de segundo orden. Yo no me guiaría mucho por la apariencia de esa curva (que parece de Qtc=0.8 donde has puesto la línea), por que es seguro que está actuando el efecto de proximidad del mic (estoy midiendo a 1.5cm), que le dá ganancia extra en bajas frecuencias. Por eso es mucho mas seguro calcular el Qtc y la Fsc a partir del diagrama de impedancia del parlante en la caja.



2SC2922 dijo:


> Es raro esto porque el volumen esta bien y recomiendan una caja de 4 litros.
> ¿Y si probas sacandole la lana de relleno a ver si cambia la respuesta o la empeora mas?


Eso es todo un tema...por que la recomendación de 4 lts es eso...una recomendación considerando el Qts del fabricante, cosa que no dá parecida por aquí. Según mis cálculos la caja debía tener casi 9 litros para llevar el Qtc a 0.7 con los parámetros relevados con el LIMP, pero quedaba muy larga hacia atrás, por eso la llevé a 4.4 lts mas el relleno para plancharle el Qtc que quedó en 0.66 según mis cálculos 

Les subo las respuestas medidas con el ARTA, pero está tomadas a 50cm y el mic alineado con el centro entre los dos parlantes. Si lo miramos fríamente no hay gran diferencia...
Primero el tweeter:



y luego el midwoofer



Pero les aclaro: esto solo era un experimento con el ARTA y también está tomado en la terraza, pero con la pared detrás.


----------



## juanfilas

hace lo que te digo y medí pa´el cielo, fijate que da 
Igual, no es muy distinto a lo que me pasa a mi cuando mido cualquier bafle, solo que acá como esta medido en una terraza es mas "limpio" y se ve mejor el filtro peine, eso si, a 50cm todavía esta muy acentuado el problema  mas de lo normal...
Justo me llego un laburo nuevo de unos monitores para un estudio de grabación con transductores SS y SEAS, mañana mido y comparamos


----------



## 2SC2922

El pico de resonancia sera por la pared? en la terraza no aparecía.
¿Como hiciste para calcular un QTC=0.7 con 9 litros? a mi no me da ni cerca.
A mi me da QTC=0.707 con 1.44 litros y  QTC=0.57 con 4.61 litros. Pero el grafico no refleja esto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> hace lo que te digo y medí pa´el cielo, fijate que da
> Igual, no es muy distinto a lo que me pasa a mi cuando mido cualquier bafle, solo que acá como esta medido en una terraza es mas "limpio" y se ve mejor el filtro peine, eso si, a 50cm todavía esta muy acentuado el problema  mas de lo normal...


OK. Voy a hacer eso y les cuento que sucedió. Espero poder hacerlo este finde por que si no voy a tener que parar todo algunos días.



juanfilas dijo:


> Justo me llego un laburo nuevo de unos monitores para un estudio de grabación con transductores SS y SEAS, mañana mido y comparamos


Cool! Dale así podemos comparar..., pero medilo en 1/24 y 1/36 de octava y sin smoothing.





2SC2922 dijo:


> El pico de resonancia sera por la pared? en la terraza no aparecía.


Mirá...no te confiés de ese gráfico ni de lo que  muestre, por que solo es una prueba con el ARTA sin ninguna "meditación". Lo subí para que vean lo que muestra el ARTA en uno de los ensayos, pero nada más 

Además, el baffle-step no puede comenzar en los 600Hz, por que por las dimensiones del baffle, la distancia del centro del midwoofer al borde es de 8cm y eso nos dá una frecuencia de 4kHz, que debe ser probablemente la ultima sección del gráfico  , pero está mas allá de la frecuencia de corte propuesta para el mid.



2SC2922 dijo:


> ¿Como hiciste para calcular un QTC=0.7 con 9 litros? a mi no me da ni cerca.


Ya voy a buscar el proyecto del WinISD por que a ese no sé si lo tengo en algún lado ...



2SC2922 dijo:


> A mi me da QTC=0.707 con 1.44 litros y  QTC=0.57 con 4.61 litros. *Pero el grafico no refleja esto.*


Es que para que se vea en el gráfico se deben cumplir dos cosas:


Tener la curva de calibración del micrófono....que no la tengo.
Hacer la medición en campo cercano, y esto ha sido medido a 50cm..
O sea...no se cumple ninguna de las premisas...


----------



## 2SC2922

Proba con este calculador de baffle step http://www.mh-audio.nl/bdl.asp

Con 16 cm, que es el ancho del bafle te da f3=723.8Hz que conicide bastante con el grafico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si señor!!! Yo había encontrado *este *cálculo que me dá 718Hz y que también está referido en tu artículo. La cuenta que yo saqué la hice con la mitad del baffle de ancho para calcular la longitud de onda (lo tengo en un libro que me prestaron  y parecía una estimación razonable... pero se vé que es cualquier verdura por que los otros cálculos son empíricos).
Gracias por la info!!!!!!! pero todavía no explico el efecto peine...


----------



## juanfilas

Estoy en este momento midiendo y si bien, los resultados no son comparables ya que estoy midiendo adentro y tengo mas reflexiones, mas o menos se ve que pasa lo mismo, eso si, cuando enventano la medición se ve bien el efecto de la difracción, pero como estos monitores son muy similares a los míos (con bordes a 45°) es mínimo el efecto 

Mañana subo las gráficas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK, Gracias!
Dale para ver que encontraste...ahí.


----------



## 2SC2922

El bafle step no es problema le pones el flitro de linkwitz y listo, pero el problema es el pico de resonancia de aproximadamente 2dB que esta cerca de la Fs del parlante.

Este pico es exagerado o sea que no es por el volumen, y si no es por el volumen lo unico queda es hecharle la culpa es al sellador acrilico, que seguro aisla bien hacia al exterior, pero seguramente endurece mucho mas que el MDF haciendo que dentro de la caja no halla absorcion por mas lana que pongas.

Por ejemplo el barrier que uso Juan es de alta densidad, pero tiene coeficientes de absorción bajos y es ideal.
Habria que averiguar el coeficiente de absorcion del sellador acrilico cuando endurece, pero a mi no me convence.


----------



## juanfilas

2SC2922 dijo:


> El bafle step no es problema le pones el flitro de linkwitz y listo, pero el problema es el pico de resonancia de aproximadamente 2dB que esta cerca de la Fs del parlante.
> 
> Este pico es exagerado o sea que no es por el volumen, y si no es por el volumen lo unico queda es hecharle la culpa es al sellador acrilico, que seguro aisla bien hacia al exterior, pero seguramente endurece mucho mas que el MDF haciendo que dentro de la caja no halla absorcion por mas lana que pongas.
> 
> Por ejemplo el barrier que uso Juan es de alta densidad, pero tiene coeficientes de absorción bajos y es ideal.
> Habria que averiguar el coeficiente de absorcion del sellador acrilico cuando endurece, pero a mi no me convence.


 
Ese pico es mas probable que sea por efecto aproximación del micrófono que por la caja en si  no le des mucha bola ya que esa zona es súper variable dependiendo de la distancia del mic al bafle, reverberancia de la sala, etc. Eduardo ya midió los TS y diseño en base a estos, por lo que no deberia tener problemas en baja frecuencia.
El problema es el alto grado de Ripple que presentan los bafles aparentemente por problemas de difracción por borde  o por un rebote que esta causando interferencia muy marcada.
Acá subo una de las mediciones que hice ayer, sin enventanar (toma en cuenta los rebotes del piso, techo, paredes, etc.) y enventanada, donde se ve el efecto de la difracción por borde del bafle:





Ambas gráficas a 1/24oct.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A ver...
2SC:
La medición que vos estás leyendo en baja frecuencia está tomada a 50cm del parlante. Ese "pico" que aparece puede ser el primer rebote en el piso o algo por el estilo. La forma correcta de tomar esta medición de campo lejano es hacerla en dos partes: primero medir la respuesta de baja frecuencia en campo cercano y luego medir la respuesta impulsiva en campo "mas" lejano. Luego hay que juntar ambos gráficos para tener el respuesta completa y con la menor cantidad de interferencias posibles. Yo sé que esto se puede hacer en paquete ARTA, pero no sé como por que se me perdió el PDF donde se explicaba. Si lo encuentro, los junto 

Juan:
OK, gracias! Esa es la rsta en frecuencia ventaneada en el ARTA. Te pido que subás, si lo tenés, el barrido senoidal con el STEPS a 1m o algo así...


----------



## juanfilas

Sale con fritas! Medición a 80cm con STEPS 1/24oct, también se ve la medición del woofer:


----------



## 2SC2922

Si Juan pero aparte de confirmar los parametros TS los tiene que ratificar acusticamente con una medicion de campo cercano para ver si coincide con la simulacion de winisd. 
Ese pico seguro que magnifica todos los riples porque se genera cerca de la fc de la caja. Cuando elimine ese pico se termina el problema o por lo menos se normaliza el riple.

Eduardo, entonces podrias hacer la misma medicion ARTA con ruido blanco o en STEPS las dos a 1cm o menos, pero la escala en dB ponela de a 1db para ver con mas precision cual es la f3 del pico y donde aparece. 
Si la haces como dice Juan de mirar al cielo mucho mejor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sep...tengo que medir "para arriba", pero en campo cercano voy a seguir con el mismo problema del efecto de proximidad del mic, que según el dibujo de la caja debería darle como 10dB de nivel extra alrededor de los 150Hz, que es justo donde tengo la Fs (en 115Hz, pero está "al lado" ), así que no espero mucho en campo cercano, pero si espero mas en campo lejano...espero no tener que colgar el mic con una grúa 

También voy a repetir la medición de la curva de impedancia, que SI le tengo confianza, para verificar la Fsc y el Qtc final.

Pero todo esto será mañana, por que hoy tengo mucho laburo 

PD_1: Gracias juan por el diagrama!!!

PD_2: 2SC, la ventana usada en la curva del ARTA es de 3ms y monedas, así que la resolución frecuencial del esquema es de 300Hz mas o menos => no le pasés mucha bolilla por debajo de esa frecuencia por que no hay nada que ver.


----------



## 2SC2922

Mira esta medicion en campo cercano 1/2"=12.7cm , no esta enventanada y no hay efecto de proximidad, ni picos, ni nada raro. Y coincide practicamente con la teoria y es la mejor manera de medir en baja frecuencia.

http://www.speakerworkshop.com/SW/Project/Proto%20Woofer%20Nearfield.htm
Los bafles medidos son bien normales, sin bordes redondeados, lo que tuvo en cuenta fue descentar todos los drivers
http://www.speakerworkshop.com/SW/Project/Monitor%20Finish%20Enclosure.htm

Aca te indica que esta medicion se corta segun el diametro del woofer.

http://www.claudionegro.com/sw/swacoustic/nearfield/nearfield.html


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

2SC2922 dijo:


> Mira esta medicion en campo cercano 1/2"=12.7cm , no esta enventanada *y no hay efecto de proximidad, ni picos, ni nada raro*. Y coincide practicamente con la teoria y es la mejor manera de medir en baja frecuencia.


Y cual mic usa???? Las curvas de la  caja de mi ECM8000 muestran y aclaran el efecto de proximidad y los valores que tiene 



2SC2922 dijo:


> Aca te indica que esta medicion se corta segun el diametro del woofer.
> http://www.claudionegro.com/sw/swacoustic/nearfield/nearfield.html


Sip, eso lo sabía, pero como no conozco como pegar ambas curvas con el ARTA estoy limitado a "imaginar" las partes unidas .

De todas formas hay algo muy claro que resolver/conocer/encontrar: el porqué del efecto del filtro peine con el baffle casi en espacio libre, ya que la parte de baja frecuencia la coloco a mi antojo con la LT pero el otro bardo nó. Mañana voy a medir apuntando al cielo y vemos que sucede...


----------



## 2SC2922

Tiene que usar un preamplificador para capsula electret similar al de PCP, porque en el JIG del speaker workshop tiene solo entrada RCA.

Esos 10 dB extra a 150Hz habria que ver a que SPL se aplica, supongo que antes de saturar.
Si sufre el efecto de proximidad bajas el volumen hasta que la respuesta en campo cercano sea parecida a la teorica del winisd.

No me acuerdo ahora cuanto dB cae la respuesta segun aumenta la distancia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y acá hay otra cosa para considerar...
http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/measurements.htm
y es un efecto bastaaante parecido aunque no termina de convencerme...


----------



## juanfilas

Eso no tan critico como lo expone Troels pero influye, yo uso un buen pie y el mic lo mas alejado posible de todo caño, el efecto así,  osea, sin volverse tan loco es despreciable.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sep...yo me acordaba el pie que vos usabas en tu casa, y no era una cosa como el Troels y tampoco tenía ningún drama...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estuve meditando un rato durante mi ultimo viaje, y luego llegué a mi casa y medí las *diferencias de frecuencia entre los picos* del "serruchito" en la respuesta que tomé en la terraza de mi casa la ultima medición. El asunto es que encontré que los picos para el tweeter están separados algo de 320Hz, casi lo mismo que los picos del midwoofer. El problema que tengo es que no es posible medir exactamente la frecuencia del pico por que el barrido está tomado a 1/24 de octava, así que hay trazos dibujados por el software que solo son una aproximación a la realidad y de los que solo conozco las frecuencias de los extremos.
Si tenemos en cuenta que *las mediciones que hice son "casi anecoicas" de no ser por el piso de la terraza*, resulta ser que las diferencias de frecuencias de los picos es el resultado de la velocidad del sonido dividida en la distancia de cada driver al suelo, y que en el caso del tweeter es casi exactamente una longitud de onda de 340Hz. De hecho, todas las frecuencias donde hay picos son multiplos de (mas o menos) 340Hz, lo cual solo me deja una alternativa: la respuesta medida es correcta y el efecto del serrucho se debe a las reflexiones en el piso que causan refuerzo en unos casos y atenuaciones en otros, dependiendo de las frecuencias involucradas.
Ahora si (cuando se pase el viento ) voy a medir con el baffle hacia arriba como me había sugerido Juan, pero si mi teoría es cierta, ya sé que es lo que puedo esperar como resultado.

Después que mida hacia arriba, vuelvo con mas info...


----------



## AntonioAA

Esa nota del amigo Troels la habia leido hace mucho! por algo insistia con lo de la cinta yo!!
Solo que cuando la lei estaba demasiado en los inicios y me parecio exagerada.
Pero al pie del mic lo forre con esa esponja que usan para los aire acondicionados... y el caño horizontal lo llené de un sellador parecido al acrilico .
Tambien como el mic es omni , le puse un pedazo de phonac rodeandolo ... todo ayuda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahora les subo una imagen de la respuesta original del DX25 a 1m y "suavizada" a 1/3 de octava, con el overlay de la misma respuesta sin suavizar, esto para que vean algo interesante que refuerza mi teoría:



Observen que el "suavizado" está casi en concordancia con los picos superiores y que las atenuaciones son las que predominan por debajo. Si seguimos el razonamiento anterior, esto es completamente cierto, por que si la distancia recorrida por el sonido del parlante hasta el piso y de ahí al micrófono son DOS longitudes de onda de 340Hz o sus múltiplos, es lógico que en el mic casi no haya refuerzo (por que se sumaría la onda original y otra retardada 2 longitudes de onda, con lo cual se le sumaría cero y solo quedaría la señal original del parlante). Mientras que en los otros casos de frecuencias intermedias, estas se restan (bue...se suman, pero llegando a la parte negativa del ciclo) generando los picos "negativos" de atenuación.

Seguimos meditando la proxima medición...que tal vez use un colchón viejo para poner en el piso y atenuar el rebote....


----------



## AntonioAA

Parece coherente, Eduardo... seria una longitud de onda de 1m ... se parece a la distancia al piso .
Fijate que el amigo Troels ... pone unas plancas de phonac ...y a falta de phonac , bueno es el colchon!!
Ojala resulte .
Lo que me extraña es que sea TAN reflectante tu piso! Al menos es prolijito , si bien el serrucho que mido yo es de amplitud parecida , RECIEN A 1m ...y no tiene un patron asi.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Parece coherente, Eduardo... seria una longitud de onda de 1m ... se parece a la distancia al piso .


Seee...*es *la distancia al piso, solo que para hacerla corta no lo expliqué bien. Como el mic está a 1m del baffle, hay que medir la distancia en diagonal entre el parlante y el centro de la distancia mic-baffle, y cuando aplicás Pitágoras...le escapo por cerca 10Hz ....bastante menos que el error de lectura en el gráfico.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Fijate que el amigo Troels ... pone unas plancas de phonac ...y a falta de phonac , bueno es el colchon!!
> Ojala resulte .


Sep...por eso voy a intentar la prueba 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo que me extraña es que sea TAN reflectante tu piso! Al menos es prolijito , si bien el serrucho que mido yo es de amplitud parecida , RECIEN A 1m ...y no tiene un patron asi.


No es que sea prolijito, es que el piso es de cerámica con juntas al ras y del resto... pues no hay rebotes de ningún tipo. Como dije, la medición es casi anecoica, de no ser por los rebotes en el piso. Si vos medís en un campo reverberante o semi-reverberante, vas a tener parvas de rebotes en las paredes, techo, piso y demás objetos que anden por ahí y esos modifican la "forma" del serrucho.


----------



## AntonioAA

Tambien esta bueno lo que muestra del pie del mic... hasta un cartoncito chiquito le puso!!!
Encima mi mic es grandote ..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Tambien esta bueno lo que muestra del pie del mic... hasta un cartoncito chiquito le puso!!!


Si, pero en la escala que trabaja el ripple que genera es menor de 1dB... y si bien no debería estar presente, hace falta equipamiento/infraestructura muy bueno para medirlo.
Lo mismo es una cosa para considerar...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ezavalla dijo:


> Seee...*es *la distancia al piso, solo que para hacerla corta no lo expliqué bien. Como el mic está a 1m del baffle, hay que medir la distancia en diagonal entre el parlante y el centro de la distancia mic-baffle, y cuando aplicás Pitágoras...le escapo por cerca 10Hz ....bastante menos que el error de lectura en el gráfico.


Para que quede mas clara la idea de la medición, les paso un dibujito (mspaint ) de como hay que medir y calcular las frecuencias involucradas en la reflexión del piso.

​
Fíjense que es un error considerar la altura del parlante al piso sin tener en cuenta la distancia al microfono, pero aplicando el Teorema de Pitágoras sale muy fácil. En este caso, con el midwoofer, la distancia recorrida por la onda es 0.98m y la frecuencia asociadada a esa longitud de onda es 350Hz...que en mis mediciones dá algo de 340Hz pero haciendo una interpolación por que no se puede medir muy justo, tal como les dije antes.

Parece que hay que poner el colchón en el piso nomás...


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy bueno! ( sobre todo haber logrado dibujar con el maldito Paint ) 
Estaba claro y ahora mas aun .
Justamente el caso que ilustras ( 0,98m indirecto contra 1m directo) ... estaria casi en fase!

A subir colchon se ha dicho .

En mi caso medir en la terraza no es muy practico porque mi calle tiene su transito en horarios "normales" 
No me queda otra que inventar una "carpa" que amortigue . Y me falta bastante para tener nietitos que me sirvan de excusa!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> A subir colchon se ha dicho .


Si...le voy a robar el colchón a la "cama de invitados" de mis hijos y voy a probar con eso 



AntonioAA dijo:


> En mi caso medir en la terraza no es muy practico porque mi calle tiene su transito en horarios "normales"
> No me queda otra que inventar una "carpa" que amortigue . Y me falta bastante para tener nietitos que me sirvan de excusa!!


Mirá, el frente de mi casa da a una avenida que tiene bastante tránsito y en las calles de los alrededores pasan todo tipo de matracas a motor (y también a tracción a sangre ) que suelen meter un bardo importante, pero hasta ahora no he tenido mayores problemas... aunque tengo que elegir las 19:00 hs para medir o un poco mas tarde.
En la última medición que hice, todo iba bien hasta que apareció un viejo en una chata con un parlante de PA (esos de lata...no se como se llaman ) y dió toda la vuelta a la manzana con el ampli al mango y gritaba _"cambio batería viejaaaaaa por 30 huevooooosssssss"_...que HDP ...se escuchaba el pitido del STEPS y los gritos amplificados del viejo...LPM, pero mas allá de eso y de la sarta de improperios que le grité, la medición salió perfecta...


----------



## juanfilas

Para mejorar la relación de ruido en las mediciones, hagan que el programa integre tres o cuatro mediciones por paso, de esta forma, cualquier ruido que aparece en una, desaparece en la integración


----------



## AntonioAA

Ehh!! y esa????????


----------



## juanfilas

Buscalo, sale como "numero de muestras" o algo asi pero en ingles


----------



## AntonioAA

Ah! vos decis el impulso del Arta? ( eso lo conozco ) .... o el Steps hace lo mismo??


----------



## ramiro77

Creo que cuando vas a medir, en el menú de opciones del generador previo a la medición hay una opción que dice "Number of averages". Puede que sea esa la opción para hacer varias mediciones juntas y eliminar lo que interfiera. 
De todos modos desconocía que se podía hacer eso. Me viene bárbaro para medir a la tarde, antes medía a la noche por los pájaros que son insoportables


----------



## AntonioAA

Por si sirve , aqui encontre lo que comente por ahi sobre poner felpa alrededor de los parlantes ...

http://www.speakerdesign.net/felt_amelioration/feltssenter.html


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Volvemos a aparecer!!!!  
Luego de un tiempo con poca actividad con los baffles, me puse a jugar un rato para saber si ya encaro para terminarlos. Armé los dos baffles y medí las curvas de impedancia de los parlantes por que las necesito para calcular la LT. Les paso unas imágenes de los curvas de los midwoofers y los tweeters, cada uno de ellos en su propio baffle. Primero los Midwoofers:


y luego los tweeters:


Como se puede apreciar, hay algun problema con la curva de impedancia de uno de los tweeter (parace que le falta la punta ) y es el que menos uso ha tenido. Estoy pensando en que podrá ser (juanfilas!!!! teléfono!!!!). De todas formas, como la curva es coincidente en muchos puntos, puedo usar la del otro tweeter para calcular la LT que me permita subir la Fs a 1550Hz. Los valores de f0 y Q0 (la Fsc y el Qtc) que resultan para cada parlante son (LPM!! que lento que es barrer la curva de impedancia en 1/48 de octava ):

P830870 – Parlante 01
*f_0 = **100,95
**Q_0 =** 0,58* 

P830870 – Parlante 02
*f_0 = **100,09
**Q_0 =** 0,64* 

  DX25TG09 – Parlante 01
*f_0 = **608,85
**Q_0 = **0,34* 

DX25TG09 – Parlante 02
*f_0 = **631,25
**Q_0 = **0,42* 

(observen la marcada diferencia analítica que resulta de la curva "deformada" del tweeter 01...en fin).

Bueno... con estos valores, lo primero que encontramos es que casi no hay forma de corregir el Q de los midwoofers - para llevarlo a 0.707 - sin bajar en frecuencia sobre los 90Hz, pero esto no es muy bueno por que la distorsión del parlante en esa zona es alta, así que voy a analizar si funciona poniendo un filtro pasa-altos Butterworth de 2º Orden directamente en 100Hz, con lo cual el Q final corregido de la respuesta de cuarto orden sería de 0.45 y no 0.5 como debería ser en un filtro LR .
Lo otro que se puede observar es que resulta factible elevar la Fs del tweeter (que????? elevarla????? sí!!!!!) para llevarla a la frecuencia de cruce de los midwoofers con los tweeters, y que "conviene" que esa frecuencia sea de 1550Hz para poder usar componentes normalizados en el filtro PA del tweeter y el PB del midwoofer.

Proximamente mas novedades ...


----------



## juanfilas

Raro lo de la curva de impedancia del tweeter, ¿te fijaste si no esta demasiado apretada la brida? por que la misma modifica el comportamiento de la suspensión...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estaba pensando en eso... . No creo que esté ajustada demás, pero me parece que uno de los tornillos "entraba muy contra la brida" y le hacía un poco de fuerza. Te parece que puede ser eso????? La voy a aflojar un poco y tratar de reacomodarla.
Luego te cuento...


----------



## AntonioAA

Que raro lo del tweeter... mas siendo de ese nivel .. si fuera chinoca todavia. Algun roce de la bobina?

Respecto a elevar la Fs, realmente no te sigo . No esta haciendo demasiado calor  San Juan ??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nop...ningún roce ni ruido raro ni nada. Recién le aflojé los tornillos y la curva sale igual 
Lo que sí, antes me equivoqué : este es el tweeter que se bancó casi todos los ensayos iniciales, el que casi no he usado es el que tiene la curva "bonita".... será el "rodaje de los parlantes"   . LO que mas me llama la atención es que mirando las curvas relevadas para medir los T/S, la respuesta de ese tweeter tenía un Q mas bajo pero la forma era muy bonita a menos de una pequeña deformación justo a la derecha del pico...

Lo de subir la Fs es para que toda la curva de respuesta final del tweeter sea un pasa-altos de 4º  Orden "puro" y no que sea un cuarto orden hasta la Fs original y de ahí para abajo se convierta en un 6º orden .

Y en San Juan el clima está raro: Hace unos minutos estaba lloviendo a pleno sol   y con truenos y toda la bola...y ahora está el sol casi a pleno pero hay unos nubarrones que se vienen.... hummmmmmm. Y sí... hace calor, pero todavía no me deshidrato del todo


----------



## Fogonazo

Dentro de "*ensayos iniciales*" ¿ Pudo haber ocurrido un exceso muy excedido ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No, no creo.... siempre fuí extremadamente cuidadoso con los tweeters.
Cuando medí respuesta en espacio libre a 1m del tweeter tuve que darle un poco de caña... tipo 1 o 2 watts como muy mucho....
Es más...el tweeter anda perfecto en todo el rango de frecuencia excepto el "problema" del pico de la resonancia...


----------



## AntonioAA

mi unica experiencia en picos raros de resonancia , era un cono efectivamente clavado... y un tweeter chinoca que no presentaba resonancia  , supongo que por el mismo motivo ....
Una que se me ocurre es intercambiar los diafragmas entre tweeters... y  ver que pasa . Son faciles de desarmar .
Eso si ahora entiendo lo de la Fs , no es realmente eso , sino correr los polos , creo que este año cuando refresque voy a hacer algunas chispas con eq y cross activos ... agarrense. 
Y si aca en Mar del Plata donde estoy hace calor ... no quiero pensar en mi zona origen ... debe estar en 60 la termica....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aprovechando las vacaciones, hice algunos avances en los baffles y me dediqué a pintarlos, por que en San Juan NO SE CONSIGUEN chapas para enchapar (valga la redudancia.... y LRPMQLP ) y solo hay algunas viejas por que ya no traen en ninguno de los negocios del ramo ya que dicen que no se usan  .
En fin, luego de lamentarme por esto, encontré una lata de esmalte negro semi-brillante en casa (no sé...debería haber otra sin usar pero no la encontré ):


Así que los pinté con eso, todavía me falta una mano con rodillo, pero bueno... así van quedando:





Y cuando termine con la pintura, vendrá el laqueado con este aerosol que conseguí esta mañana:



Yo le agradezco a AntonioAA y Juan Filas por sus largas exposiciones sobre como laquear, pero yo soy de MADERA para la pintura, así que calculo que con el aerosol va a salir más fácil.

PD: Ya tengo calculados los filtros L/R y las LT, pero el negocio que vende resistencias al 1% está cerrado por vacaciones y necesito si o sí resistencias E24... así que habrá que esperar.

Próximamente, más novedades...


----------



## juanfilas

Buenísimo Edu! te están quedando de 10. 

Con la pintura, mucha lija bien fina (400 o 500) noPast hasta que quede liso sin rayones.
Mucho ojo con el aerosol, apretás el botón lejos del bafle y siempre en movimiento y a 30cm por lo menos, aplicas, lo dejas una décima de segundo quieto en el bafle y chau! pastón de laca, también en los giros tenés que tener cuidado.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Con la pintura, mucha lija bien fina (400 o 500) noPast hasta que quede liso sin rayones.
> Mucho ojo con el aerosol, apretás el botón lejos del bafle y siempre en movimiento y a 30cm por lo menos, aplicas, lo dejas una décima de segundo quieto en el bafle y chau! pastón de laca, también en los giros tenés que tener cuidado.


Hola Juan!
Gracias por los consejos, por que la verdad es que me mareo con todo el proceso normal para laquear, así que veré si este sirve... Vos ya lo has probado con el aerosol????

En cuanto a la lija... hummmm ...conseguí lija al agua 500 y 1000, pero voy a ver si consigo la noPast en el EASY, por que no había en la pinturería a la que fuí 

Saludos!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

con esmalte sintetico , no vas a tener dureza superficial como para lijar tanto...no mas de #320-360  de todos modos si lo das con cuidado tiene la virtud de "matar" imperfecciones a diferencia de las de soplete.

Hay que tener cuidado con el esmalte en aerosol, que no sea en base a solvente incompatible. No queda otra que dejar secar bien al anterior ( par de dias ) y darle para probar....

PD: Lo siento pero "Laqueado I "  ... espero que en Julio la apruebes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> con esmalte sintetico , no vas a tener dureza superficial como para lijar tanto...no mas de #320-360  de todos modos si lo das con cuidado tiene la virtud de "matar" imperfecciones a diferencia de las de soplete.


Por eso compré #500 y #1000 y ya voy por la NoPast de igual grano...



AntonioAA dijo:


> Hay que tener cuidado con el esmalte en aerosol, que no sea en base a solvente incompatible. No queda otra que dejar secar bien al anterior ( par de dias ) y darle para probar....


See...en eso pensaba, por que ya me pasó un par de veces en la pintura de los gabinetes que el esmalte transparente con el que protejo me "arruga" al esmalte negro que queda abajo. Ahora la dejo secarse una semana (RTFM!!!!) y chau problemas. Acá voy a probar antes en un pedazo de MDF que tengo tirado por ahí...



AntonioAA dijo:


> PD: Lo siento pero "Laqueado I "  ... espero que en Julio la apruebes


Shhhhhhhhhh.....no lo digan en voz alta que voy a intentar cuentear el profesor


----------



## AntonioAA

Te comento que el numero de la lija ES INVERSO AL TAMAÑO DEL GRANO... o sea 600 es MAS FINA que 360.. Si la pintura no es dura , no tiene sentido  lijar tan finito ..
Lo que si es fundamental con las semimates ( que lo que tienen es un "polvillo" que les quita el brillo) , es revolver exageradamente bien , cuidar la dilucion y el espesor de las capas .... 
Sino te quedan manchones mas brillantes que otros.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

cuidado con la laca rust oleum que yo pensé había que dejar secar el esmalte de la misma marca por lo menos 2 días y seco bien pero cuando la aplique me arrugo todo el esmalte,luego leyendo el envase dice que hay que aplicar la laca dentro de una hora de aplicar la pintura o algo por el estilo

no me hagan caso que no era laca lo que use,sino que era painters touch Gloss Crystal clear


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Te comento que el numero de la lija ES INVERSO AL TAMAÑO DEL GRANO... o sea 600 es MAS FINA que 360.. Si la pintura no es dura , no tiene sentido  lijar tan finito ..


Ehhhhh....si eso lo sé , pero ya he esta lijando con 120, 180 y 320 y solo esta última deja un acabado mejor que las otras... que se llevan toda la pintura 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo que si es fundamental con las semimates ( que lo que tienen es un "polvillo" que les quita el brillo) , es revolver exageradamente bien , cuidar la dilucion y el espesor de las capas ....
> *Sino te quedan manchones mas brillantes que otros.*


Sep... hno: por eso le voy a dar con el rodillito o con la pistola, pero es mucho bardo usarla y tener que lavarla por tan poca cosa 





rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> no me hagan caso que no era laca lo que use,sino que era painters touch Gloss Crystal clear


A mi me pasó lo mismo con ese (pero cuando se seca parece una lámina de plástico ) y con el Krilon Transparente Brillante, pero me sucedió cuando pinté sobre metal con aerosol negro. La solución fué dejarlo secar UNA SEMANA tal como dice en la lata del esmalte en aerosol negro y ahí si que quedó perfecto. Pero hay que tener paciencia


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

te están quedando muy buenos,vamos a ver como queda la laca en aerosol,como también soy horrible para la pintura pienso hacer lo mismo cuando termine mis torres.
pd:no sera mejor pintarlo con el aerosol también?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> pd:no sera mejor pintarlo con el aerosol también?


Probablemente sea mejor, pero como tengo esa pintura en casa mejor la uso y no sigo gastando por que me va a retar mi esposa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, ahora viene una fotito de los crossovers activos (Linkwitz-Riley de 4º  orden). Recién termino de armarlos, así que falta probarlos, pero son  tres filtros en cada PCB:


Un pasa-bajos de 4º orden a 100Hz para el subwoofer.
Un pasabanda para el midwoofer (formado por un pasa-altos de 2º orden a 100Hz y un pasa-bajos de 4º a 1550Hz).
Un pasa-altos de 2º orden a 1550Hz para el tweeter.
Donde  están en los pasa-altos de 2º orden luego se convertirán en 4º orden  usando la caída natural de 2º orden de la FT del midwoofer y del  tweeter. Este ultimo lleva una transformación de Linkwitz para llevar la  Fs a 1550Hz con un Qtc=0.707.



Los puentes de cable que se pueden ver ahí están por dos motivos:

*Primero:* Esta plaqueta puede configurarse como dos filtros activos de dos vías o  como un unico filtro activo de tres vías, que es como está configurada  ahora (tweeter + midwoofer + 1/2 subwoofer => 3 vías).
*Segundo: *Se  han eliminado dos secciones de filtrado de 2º orden que son las que se  van a compensar con la FT de los parlantes, así que hay algunos cables +  algunos componentes que faltan.

Ahora habrá que poner los AO y meterle.el generador de señales y el osciloscopio...espero que ande por que está 100% basado en el filtro LR para sistemas 2.1.


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> Bueno, ahora viene una fotito de los crossovers activos (Linkwitz-Riley de 4º  orden). . . . .



Te quedó "Remonono"


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

muy buenos,ya quisiera yo tener esa prolijidad
offtopic: vi que usaste capacitores de poliester,puede ser que uno de 4.7uf x 100v común cueste algo así como $20 argentinos ($62 uruguayos)?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias!!
offtopic: sin, son caps de poliester. En verdad no se cuanto vale uno de 4.7uF 100V, pero $20 me parece medio mucho. Es mas factible algo sobre los $8 a $10, pero la verdad es que no tengo idea


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno... hoy sigue apareciendo "hardware" para los crossovers activos  
Primero, tenemos la Transformación de Linkwitz para "correr" la FS de los tweeters:



luego, tenemos la correccion Full Space/Half Space y el BBC dip a 2.7Khz



y por último, la fuente de alimentación de doble polaridad con auxiliar para mute on/off.



Demás está decir que debo probar todo antes de comenzar a interconectar, y aún falta armar la compensación temporal mid/tweeter y analizar si "mato" o nó el baffle-step, por que si lo corrijo, va a quedar muy linda la radiación frontal del baffle y completamente "coloreada" la dispersión lateral.

Proximamente... mas novedades...


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

impresionante,ahora me quedo una duda porque vas a correr la fs del tweeter (según e leído lo mejor es que esta sea lo mas baja posible)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sip, es conveniente que la Fs sea baja, pero eso es importante cuando vas a cortar con un crossover pasivo. Como los cross activos que estoy armando son de tipo Linkwitz-Riley (son acústicos) y de cuarto orden, lo que hago es correr la Fs a la frecuencia de corte (de 639Hz a 1550Hz) y le cambio el Qtc a 0.707 con lo que el tweeter se comporta como un filtro pasa-altos de Butterworth de segundo orden en 1550Hz. Luego le meto en serie un Butterworth pasa-altos eléctrico de segundo orden a la misma frecuencia y a la salida del sonido tengo un filtro LR de cuarto orden en 1550Hz con Qtc=0.5, que es lo que buscaba tener.

La ventaja de esto es que la pendiente de corte del tweeter es de 24dB/oct en todo el rango operativo y no como normalmente pasa, que tenés 24dB/oct desde la frecuencia de corte hasta la Fs y para abajo tenés 36dB/oct. Seeep...es una sutileza, pero no cuesta nada hacerla y funciona perfecto.


----------



## Marce

Buenas Edu, hermosas cajas! muy prolijas   
 Te agrego un par de tips con la pintura con los consejos de los compañeros de arriba.
   Si el pincel hace rayones, es porque la pintura es espesa o las cerdas están pegadas (esto pasa si es un pincel usado y no fue bien lavado la ultima vez) si es espesa le falta aguarrás o thinner, la diferencia entre los 2 es que el thinner es mucho mas fuerte, pero tiene mas brillo y seca mas rápido, depende la calidad que es capaz de remover la pintura que esta debajo (sisi), hasta te puede deformar plásticos! y el aguarrás se usa para limpiar pinceles, rodillos, etc, pero también podes diluir sin ningún problema, aparte es mas barato. Lo mas importante y feo.. es revolver la pintura a usar, hay que revolver muy bien desde el fondo ya que siempre se asienta, sobre todo si vas a pintar con fondo blanco para madera que que es muy espeso y pesado y luego darle el esmalte final.
 Si vas a laquear con poliuretanico tenes que lijar entre mano y mano, y mientras mas manos mejor, ya que  si se te raya lo que se te raya es la laca y no la pintura de abajo.
 En cuanto a las lijas no hay muchas diferencias, las al agua se usan mas que nada para lijar o pulir autos, ya que con agua y detergente pulís como los dioses, entre las no-past y las de madera/pared no hay mucha diferencia salvo por los granos, pero para lijar pintura lo mas importante (para mi) es que no tienen que ser de grano grueso ya que si rayas mucho la pintura vas a ver la superficie, y a mas capas (manos) de pintura mejor, pero es importante que entre mano y mano lijes para que la base sea rugosa y la futura capa se adhiera sin ningún problema.
 Otra, es la primera vez que leo que la pintura sea incompatible, a que se refieren con eso? la pintura se puede _cortar_ si son de diferentes compuestos (acrílica, sintética, nitrocelulosica, etc) a eso se refieren? 
saludosss, perdón por desviarme del tema


----------



## AntonioAA

Excmo. Sr. Profe: Buenisimo lo suyo !!!

Marceguzz : justamente lo de incompatible es lo que dijiste ultimo: Cada pintura esta hecha PARA SU SOLVENTE , si pintas con nitrocelulosica sobre sintetico , se arruga y levanta . Lo mismo vale para diluirla.
No podes ponerle thinner a una que esta hecha para aguarras. Ni viceversa.
Incluso hay pinturas a las cuales el thinner NO las diluye ni siquiera se pueden limpiar los implementos ....

Respecto a las lijas , no es lo mismo la no-past que la rojiza que te venden para pared , esta ultima es de mucho menor calidad y RAYA MUCHO .
Podria usarse la de auto al agua , pero no solo es mas sucio sino que el agua te puede deformar un poco el mdf y mas aun que nosotros usamos cola como sellador del mdf.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Marceguzz:
Muchas gracias por tus comentarios! Si, la verdad es que el pincel no es de lo mejor pero lo mas grave era que la pintura parece que estaba un poco espesa, así que le metí thiner "sello dorado" o algo así  y quedó bastante mejor. Ahora le voy a dar con un rodillo de goma espuma y pintura diluida (bue.. ahora nó por que hay viento...LPM) y vuelta a la lija, y luego le mando la laca en aerosol...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahora vienen algunas mediciones de los filtros que presenté antes. Estas mediciones están hechas con el ARTA por que era lo más fácil de usar y práctico que tenía a mano para generar las respuestas en frecuencia de cada módulo (con el STEP sale cualquier verdura  ).
Vamos primero con los filtros LR, que son tres por cada canal:
1- Un Pasa-altos de 2º a 1550Hz para los tweeters (quedó en 1572Hz.. menos del 2% de error)



2- Un pasa-banda entre 100Hz  2º orden, y 1550Hz 4º orden, para los midwoofers.



3- Un filtro pasa-bajos de 4º orden a 100Hz para "la mitad"  del subwoofer.



También tenemos la respuesta de las Transformaciones de Linkwitz para cambiar la FT de los tweeters.



Y por último, la respuesta de la corrección Full Space a Half Space + BBC dip (activada en el gráfico). Les muestro el canal derecho por que el izquierdo tiene algún bardo , así que me voy a seguir laburando.



Proximamente... mas novedades.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy viene una foto de como va quedando la pintura de los baffles luego de que conseguí un aerosol con muy buen acabado... y aún faltan una o dos manos de pintura y la laca:


----------



## juanfilas

va quedando excelente Eduardo, eso si, esperaste mas de 1 año para ir armándolos, no te desesperes con la pintura, es la peor parte


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> va quedando excelente Eduardo, eso si, esperaste mas de 1 año para ir armándolos, no te desesperes con la pintura, es la peor parte


Gracias Juan!!!
La verdad es que es una piedra andar pintando estas cosas, y ni te cuento de lijar la pintura. Pero creo que con este aerosol y un par de días voy a poder dejarlos bien antes de poner la laca... que es otro soberano embole


----------



## AntonioAA

Que bien se ven ahora , Profe!! 
Increible para ser aerosol... a ojo de buen cubero adivino que tiene MUCHA lija eso ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias Antonio!
Sabés que lo que lijé mucho fué la capa anterior semi-mate que mostré antes, pero en esta foto solo se vé el resultado de echarle el aerosol y esperar un par de días que seque bien...


----------



## cyverlarva

Te Felicito nuevamente Eduardo, Que buen trabajo! no solo a nivel constructivo, realmente el nivel de soluciones electronicas que usas para lograr las cosas sorprende y mucho!!!!!!! Lastima la distancia pero me GUSTARIA mucho escuchar esas cajas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias cyver!
No dudo de que en algún momento vamos a poder reunirnos para escuchar ambos baffles: los tuyos y los míos 
Saludos!


----------



## detrakx

ezavalla dijo:


> Y por último, la respuesta de la corrección Full Space a Half Space + BBC dip (activada en el gráfico).
> Proximamente... mas novedades.



Ez ese tip no lo conozco, me podrias explicar de que se trata. 

PD: ese sistema si que va quedar bien ajustado 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

detrakx dijo:


> Ez ese tip no lo conozco, me podrias explicar de que se trata.


Hola detrakx!
Por *ACA *tenés algo sobre el tema, y algunas otras cosas anda desperdigadas por ahí.

Saludos!!


----------



## SKYFALL

ezavalla dijo:


> Hoy viene una foto de como va quedando la pintura de los baffles luego de que conseguí un aerosol con muy buen acabado... y aún faltan una o dos manos de pintura y la laca:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 88897



Hola ezavalla como estas,

Te quedarón muy bien tus baffles para 2.1, pero quería hacerte una consulta: No hubieses preferido que el acabado de tus baffles hubiesen sido mejor tipo madera con sus vetas y demas y no de color negro brillante?

Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Hola ezavalla como estas,
> 
> Te quedarón muy bien tus baffles para 2.1, pero quería hacerte una consulta: No hubieses preferido que el acabado de tus baffles hubiesen sido mejor tipo madera con sus vetas y demas y no de color negro brillante?
> 
> Saludos!


y... ahí viene el gusto personal de cada uno, yo los hubiera pintado de blanco, pero cada uno tiene sus preferencias.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Te quedarón muy bien tus baffles para 2.1, pero quería hacerte una consulta: No hubieses preferido que el acabado de tus baffles hubiesen sido mejor tipo madera con sus vetas y demas y no de color negro brillante?


Tal vez hubieran quedado lindos así como decís, pero donde van colocados estos baffles no hay nada con acabado de madera a la vista y si hay muchas cosas negras (repisas, sillones, el "rack"  donde van los amplis, etc, así que negro era lo que mejor quedaba... y lo que mejor quedará en un futuro si cambio algo del living, por que el negro combina con todo


----------



## SKYFALL

ezavalla dijo:


> Tal vez hubieran quedado lindos así como decís, pero donde van colocados estos baffles no hay nada con acabado de madera a la vista y si hay muchas cosas negras (repisas, sillones, el "rack"  donde van los amplis, etc, así que negro era lo que mejor quedaba... y lo que mejor quedará en un futuro si cambio algo del living, por que el negro combina con todo



Ok te entiendo perfectamente y de nuevo lo ratifico te quedaron EXCELENTES muy bien trabajados y deben trabajar igual de bien a como se ven en las fotos.

Felicitaciones!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá viene otro pariente de la LT de los tweeters, pero esta vez a mas baja frecuencia. Esta es el montaje para la LT del subwoofer que va a ser completamente diferente de como está ahora. En este caso la idea es que se asemeje a filtro pasa-altos Linkwitz-Riley de segundo orden, con lo que vamos a elegir un Q=0.5 y una f3=30Hz (la f6=19.5Hz ...es un valor raro pero así son las cosas ). La curva de cálculo es esta:



Hay que tener cuidado con esta configuración por que tenemos una ganacia de 15dB al final de la banda pasante, así que espero que parlante se las banque . El montaje que resulta de eso es el de la foto:



Como se vé en la foto, el AO es un OPA2134 por que si bien el circuito está diseñado para un AO con entrada FET, no puede utilizarse el TL072 por que no soporta la carga de salida (algo de 1K2 en el lazo de realimentación) y va a distorisonar mucho. Como el OPA se banca 600Ω sin problemas, pues vamos a usar ese (y ya que estamos, voy a tener que cambiar algunos TL072 por los NE5532 por un motivo parecido en otras partes del circuito completo).

En fin... les debo la respuesta real por que ahora no tengo mucho tiempo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y acá está la respuesta del PCB armado para la LT del subwoofer. Si la comparan con el calculo de la planilla de Excel van a ver que están iguales 



Bueno... casi iguales por que el calculo tiene desactivado el FPA a 7Hz que sí está presente en la medición.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por fin van saliendo los baffles del horno !!!!
Acá les traigo unas fotos de uno de los baffles ya terminado en cuanto a pintura .
Todavía falta colocar y cablear parlantes y borneras, pero eso será cuando termine con el otro baffle, al que le quedan como 15 días más...

Foto de un lado:



Foto del otro lado:



Y aquí le robamos a la patrona algunos de los papeles para el freezer...


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

espectacular,esa es la laca en aerosol no?,cuantas manos le diste?


----------



## juanfilas

Impresionante! me estas matando con la espera!


----------



## AntonioAA

Que maravilla Dr./Profe !!! MUY MUY MUY BUENOS , encima de la tecnología ese lustre espejo 
Como van a sonar las cumbias en eso...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> espectacular,esa es la laca en aerosol no?,cuantas manos le diste?


Sip, es la laca en aerosol. Tiene tres manos con las lijadas respectivas y al final está lustrado con Autopolish (si, el de los autos).





juanfilas dijo:


> Impresionante! me estas matando con la espera!


Hola Juan! Seguí los consejos que una vez vos me diste y quedó muy bien. El tema es que la pintura en aerosol siempre demora una semana en secarse completamente y ponerse apta para darle otra mano o la laca.
A mí la espera también me está matando ...





AntonioAA dijo:


> Que maravilla Dr./Profe !!! MUY MUY MUY BUENOS , encima de la tecnología ese lustre espejo
> Como van a sonar las cumbias en eso...


Hola Antonio!
He llegado a parir para encontrar la forma de que quede así. El ultimo pulido está hecho con autopolish (lo que me sobró de quitar unos rayones del auto ) y ahí ganó un montón en el efecto "espejo" .
Pero dudo que vaya a sonar cumbia ahí


----------



## edh59

Espectaculares Dr. !!!!
Realmente viniendo de Ud. no podría esperar algo inferior.
Mis felicitaciones.
Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sip, es la laca en aerosol. Tiene tres manos con las lijadas respectivas y al final está lustrado con Autopolish (si, el de los autos).
> 
> 
> Hola Juan! Seguí los consejos que una vez vos me diste y quedó muy bien. El tema es que la pintura en aerosol siempre demora una semana en secarse completamente y ponerse apta para darle otra mano o la laca.
> A mí la espera también me está matando ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Antonio!
> He llegado a parir para encontrar la forma de que quede así. El ultimo pulido está hecho con autopolish (lo que me sobró de quitar unos rayones del auto ) y ahí ganó un montón en el efecto "espejo" .
> Pero dudo que vaya a sonar cumbia ahí



Eso es casi "laca china" !!! ... jamas creo que logre tal paciencia...yo, soplete y a la bolsa !


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sip, es la laca en aerosol. Tiene tres manos con las lijadas respectivas y *al final está lustrado con Autopolish (si, el de los autos)*.. . .



 Siendo que es para unos gabinetes de parlantes no debería ser _*Speaker-Polish*_ 

*! Buen trabajo EZ ¡*


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

claro fogo,"asi los brillos son mas naturales"


----------



## SERGIOD

AntonioAA dijo:


> Eso es casi "laca china" !!! ... jamas creo que logre tal paciencia...yo, soplete y a la bolsa !



*Que laca seria mejor para no esperar tanto a que seque y que no sea tan débil a rayones *


----------



## AntonioAA

Sergio:
Mira esto :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/acabado-cajas-acusticas-lustre-muneca-64948/#post571094
y lo ultimo que estoy usando es esto:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/624071/ _
... claro , necesitás soplete , pistola de pintar o algo asi.
Si no es madera , yo uso pintura *de auto* , preferentemente "Base Universal"  o "Nitrosintetica"

Aca tenes un ejemplo en que use las dos ( para la madera y el frente ) , no es la maravilla que muestran aca pero que es rapido , es rapido :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/716761/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Aca tenes un ejemplo en que use las dos ( para la madera y el frente ) , no es la maravilla que muestran aca pero que es rapido , es rapido :


Naaaaa.....no es ninguna maravilla. La verdad es que quería usar la laca nitrosintética que era bastante mas barata que el aerosol y es laca de "verdad", pero al final, con el aerosol es mucho más rápido y fácil dar capas de grosor uniforme, y si bien no es una laca taaan dura como la otra, para estas cosas de los baffles va de diez


----------



## MemphisJr

MUY BUEN TRABAJO DE A 100 Dr.Zoidberg,vealo por al lado bueno,no tendra que ir  al espejo para peinarse lo podra hacer mientras escucha musica.

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaaa.....no es ninguna maravilla. La verdad es que quería usar la laca nitrosintética que era bastante mas barata que el aerosol y es laca de "verdad", pero al final, con el aerosol es mucho más rápido y fácil dar capas de grosor uniforme, y si bien no es una laca taaan dura como la otra, para estas cosas de los baffles va de diez



... Podes hacer tantas macanas con uno y otro sino sabes regular la pistola , le erras con la dilución , temperatura , humedad , abanico , distancia . si el aerosol no es bueno ( me ha tocado ) haces un chiquero tambien y no tenes medios de corregirlo. Eso si: NO HAY QUE LIMPIAR NADA DESPUES


----------



## MemphisJr

Una pregunta que talvez no venga al tema pero porque los satelites del Dr.Zoidberg no estan ventilados? o que ventaja trae esto?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

porque la caja se calcula para los parlantes que se van a colocar dentro,en algunos casos rinden mejor en bass reflex y en otros en caja sellada,mejor te lo pueden explicar ellos que saben mucho mas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MemphisJr dijo:


> Una pregunta que talvez no venga al tema pero porque los satelites del Dr.Zoidberg no estan ventilados? o que ventaja trae esto?


Primero, por que son  parlantes diseñados para cajas selladas, y segundo, por que tengo que corregir electrónicamente la respuesta en frecuencia de cada parlante y esa corrección no puedo hacerla en caja bass-reflex.
De todas maneras, estos satélites no buscan "bajar en frecuencia" (solo llegan hasta 100Hz) sino que buscan la máxima dispersión horizontal posible y reducir la radiación parásita de la caja, y por eso se diseñan de forma diferente a un baffle común: los parlantes son chicos y los baffles son muy delgados con bordes redondeados, las paredes son mas o menos gruesas y tapizadas en material amortiguante. En fin... un lío...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Parece que ya está listo el primer baffle. Me demoré un poco por que "hice un poco de lío" y tuve que re-laquear el frente . Pero bueno...ya están puestas las borneras, está relleno con fibra de vidrio y guata y está listos los cables con conectores. Solo resta poner los parlantes (ya he medido y ajustado los huecos), pero lo vamos a dejar para dentro de unos días hasta que consiga algo donde poner y proteger los baffles mientras finalizo los crossovers electrónicos.
Al otro baffle solo le queda el pulido completo y la colocación de las borneras, relleno y parlantes, pero ahora se está secando la ultima mano de laca.

En fin... van las fotos...
Estas son las borneras y cables antes de montarlos en el baffle:


Esta son las borneras ya colocadas y sellados los huecos (con Fastix transparente).


Y esta es la vista de frente (el rayón brillante cercano al pituto de arriba a la izquierda no sé que diablos es, por que no hay ningún rayón ).


Les pido disculpas por las fotos, por que además de que soy de madera para sacar fotos, en este acabado es como fotografiar contra un espejo


----------



## AntonioAA

Impresionantes , Profe!
Eso ya es ostentación ...
Menos mal que el rayoncito demuestra que sos terrícola ( que macana , yo tampoco logro desprenderme de eso ) . Te comento que la pintura con el tiempo "trabaja"y segun que laca se trate... es muy capaz de agrandar hasta la mas pequeña imperfección 

Ah! y para fotografiar cualquier cosa de estas con flash y muy cerca... siempre en ANGULO , nunca de frente . ( Fisica I - Optica: Angulo de reflexion )


----------



## juanfilas

Me gustan mucho tus cables bien pitufos 
Na, hablado en serio, ¡te estan quedando terribles!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ostentación? ... jajajajaja. Sabés como tenga la "paciencia" con este laburito????

Y sip... me imaginaba que hay que sacar las fotos con ángulo... el tema es que hay cosas que es necesario enfocarlas de frente, por que no se ven en caso contrario 

Y lo del rayón.... sabés que me he puesto a darle luz de todos los ángulos posibles y no aparece nada ... no sé que corno es eso . El pulido tiene un detalle un poco más abajo, a la altura del centro del tweeter,  pero ese no se vé; sin embargo el rayón brilla mucho y se vé como "piel naranja" (copyright Arnaldo André ) la laca en el borde superior, pero lo estoy mirando y tocando y está super-liso. A no ser que la luz del flash haya resaltado algún defecto en las capas de laca inferiores, no sé que puede ser....





juanfilas dijo:


> Me gustan mucho tus cables bien pitufos
> Na, hablado en serio, ¡te estan quedando terribles!


Gracias Juan!!!! A vos te debo el metodo de laqueo 

Y los cables Jajajaja!!! Hasta estaba buscándolos azules para que hicieran juego...   pero tenía miedo que me atacaran los pitufos 





​


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola Edu, EXELENTE trabajo de terminación de pintura, acústicamente será igual !!!!! (esto ultimo en joda....) no realmente admirable la terminación, muy pero muy buen trabajo. un saludo. Sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y sip... me imaginaba que hay que sacar las fotos con ángulo... el tema es que hay cosas que es necesario enfocarlas de frente, por que no se ven en caso contrario



Ahi ya caes en trucos profesionales , tendrias que iluminar con flashes esclavos en angulo .... por ahi tengo un circuito muy sencillo que arme para usar flashes antiguos con camaras digitales que mandan mas de un pulso de luz ... alguna vez será post ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno!!! al fin nacieron los mellizos!!! pero aún les falta la "boca" 
Ahí van las fotitos....







y me había olvidado de armar el módulo de alineación temporal (necesito 63 µs) 



Ahora hay que medir la línea de retardo y ver si tiene el "tiempo" que debe tener... solo que es un lío hacer la medición, pero veremos si sale en unos días. Además hay que poner los parlantes, pero estoy trabajando en las "rejillas" para protegerlos....


----------



## edh59

Felicitaciones por el excelente trabajo !!!
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## juliangp

Los bordes redondeados ayudan a eliminar la defracción por borde?


----------



## AntonioAA

juliangp dijo:


> Los bordes redondeados ayudan a eliminar la defracción por borde?



Exactamente !....


----------



## angelwind

Eduardo, que valores usaste de R y C para conseguir los 63 us (te pregunto porque tengo los mismos mid-woofers)?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es que son tres etapas en cascada, cada una con un retardo de 21 us. Lo hice con 1nF y 10K (con caps que tenían un poco más de 1nF), pero el problema es que otros caps estaban muy bajos, así que le metí resistencias de 11K a esos...y en conjunto debería quedar mas o menos 63 us... Por eso digo que tengo que medirlo con mas precisión para ver que salió, pero es un bardo medirlo por que hay que mandar un "escalón filtrado" como excitación.


----------



## AntonioAA

Y si lo medis como hiciste al principio con los parlantes? ... seria la prueba final que ahora estan Ok...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sep, pero eso implica mandar la electrónica al medio de los amplis sin saber si funciona o nó .
Mi idea es ajustar la linea de retardo por separado y asegurarme de que funciona con los valores previstos... para luego no andar adivinando si es que algo falla.... y además, aprendo algo nuevo


----------



## juliangp

Dr. Zoidberg, nunca entendí muy bien lo del retardo, es algo que se hace entre 2 bafles para que esten sincronizados a una distancia o que? saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nop, es entre los parlantes de un mismo baffle. Fijate *acá *que está explicado con dibujos.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Al fin les puse los parlantes y las rejillas frontales!!!!
Una foto de uno "con" y otro "sin":



Y los dos con los "frentes":



Estoy diseñando una pequeños logos en metal para "adornar" cada frente, pero yo uso el Inkscape para hacerlos y en la empresa que los graban quieren el dibujo en formato Corel... y el tarado el Corel no recupera bien los archivos SVG que genera el Inkscape... LPMQLRMP 

Ahora estoy armando el gabinete de la electrónica antes de pintarlo, así que hay que hacer unos cuantos agujeros, y me va a llevar trabajo ubicar todos los PCB en la caja que tengo por que le quité un par de cm de ancho y eso me está molestando. Espero no tener que hacer una nueva...


----------



## Fogonazo

*"Remononos" *tus gabinetes. 

¿ Que es esa cosa que une los agujeros de los "Pitutos" en el de la derecha ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> *"Remononos" *tus gabinetes.
> ¿ Que es esa cosa que une los agujeros de los "Pitutos" en el de la derecha ?


Gracias!!
No sabía que era lo que me preguntabas .. jajajaja!
Esa cosa que los une no es nada... solo es el reflejo, en el frente laqueado, del papel de freezer donde están apoyados los baffles, y con la luz del flash parece un coso de goma o que se yo jajajaja!


----------



## AntonioAA

Uhmm que ansiedad! quiero que suenen de una vez!!!
Que cosa maldita la tela del frente! En realidad odio manipular cosas "blandas" ... denme madera , fierro . Nunca seria modisto.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

quedaron muy buenos,como se llama la tela del frente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ni idea como se llama, la venden en una tapiceria y se llama "tela para baffles" jaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Uhmm que ansiedad! quiero que suenen de una vez!!!
> Que cosa maldita la tela del frente! En realidad odio manipular cosas "blandas" ... denme madera , fierro . Nunca seria modisto.


La verdad que es un parto poner la tela del frente. Para colmo, esta que conseguí es bastante gruesa (pero muy transparente ) y cuesto un triunfo plegarla para cerrar las esquinas, así que eso es algo que aún tengo pendiente y que voy a tener que arreglar con pegamento o cosa por el estilo


----------



## juliangp

Te peinas en esos bafles? ajja, muy buenos! como se llaman los "cositos" donde encastran las patitas de la tapa del bafle? saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jajaja! Fijate _*acá *_por los pendorchos sujeta-tapas...


----------



## MemphisJr

muy monos tus bafles se ve que hasta el sonido ha de tener sabor con estos bafles,muy buen trabajo,solo le falta un plaquita que diga"Dr.Zoidberg Sound"XDXDXD.

saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo uso algo que usan las mujeres ( no se para que ) que se llama "segunda piel" , es muy finita ,  elastica  y muy barata . La he visto en montones de baffles importados . 
La estiro , le pongo unos broches y luego la pego con la pistola de plastico caliente . Da trabajo!! pero queda bien ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo he usado en otros baffles algo de ese tipo (que me compró mi esposa) pero el tema es que es demasiado fina, queda bien pero no protege mucho. Esta es bastaaaaante mas gruesa y "rigida", casi no se estira y es extremadamente transparente (podés mirar através de ella sin problemas) así que protege más y no interfiere mucho con el sonido, sobre todo del tweeter.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno... con el gabinete "armado" y una prueba de distribución así por encima para ver como vá. Está recontra-apretado en este primer ensayo, pero bueno... quería traerles unas fotitos del asunto. Mañana hay que desarmar el coso y comenzar a pintar de nuevo (LPM .. que cosa que me enferma el tener que pintar).
Esta va de frente:



y esto es del lado de atrás:



Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Finalmente la distribución interna quedó así:



y el panel trasero con estas inscripciones:



Mas tarde toca comenzar el cableado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno....otra fotito para que vean que no me olvido de trabajar. Hoy terminé de cablear todas las alimentaciones de todos los PCB que forman este "ecualizador". En un rato me voy a poner a cablear las líneas de señal y a trabajar en el frente del gabinete .



PD: Ayer estuve verificando el funcionamiento de la alineación temporal (pero me olvidé de capturar la pantalla del osciloscopio ). El asunto es que hay que medir con ondas trapezoidales para analizar mayores rango de frecuencia de una sola vez. El resultado fué el esperado: 63 µS en el ojo!, y el valor de este retardo se mantiene desde muy bajas frecuencias hasta un poco por arriba de los 6500 Hz, y como tengo el corte en 1550Hz.... corrección lograda!!!!

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Repasando diagrama en bloques , ahi tenes entonces:

- crossover 
- alineacion temporal 
- bbc dip y shelving HP 

...me estoy comiendo algo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y... te faltarían las LT de los tweeters, que en realidad forman parte del crossover, y la LT del subwoofer que conforma la respuesta en muy baja frecuencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Al fin terminé la porquería . Les traigo las ultimas fotos de la construcción del crossover para 2.1, que ya dejé listo.... constructivamente hablando. Ahora tengo que pre-ajustarlo electrónicamente y finalmente calibrarlo con los parlantes y el micrófono, pero el preajuste ayuda a que solo sea un retoque. Bueno, basta de chachara y estas son las fotos:

Así quedó el frente:


Así quedó el panel trasero:


y así quedó el kilomb.... interno (la proxima vez hago un PCB para los relays... LPM)


*PD 1:* Lo de *"Shiny Coal"* (carbón brillante) es por el _nombre _de los baffles, ya que son negros y laqueados 

*PD 2:* La proxima vez tengo que acordarme de calcular el consumo de la parva de operacionales (46 ) alimentados del sistema *y sus anexos*, por que tuve que cambiar la resistencia del filtro Π de la fuente ya que me quedaban solo 2.0V de dropout en los reguladores (sobra para el consumo que hay, pero si baja la tensión de línea empieza el zumbido), así que ahora llegué a los 3V y ya está seguro. Lo mas problemático fueron los malditos relays, que chupan 75mA  cada uno y en total son 150mA (no daba la tensión auxiliar para ponerlos en serie, así que van en paralelo), y a eso hay que sumarle los 110mA de los AO, así que espero que el trafo no vuele en el futuro (es de 1A... pero Chino ), pero la tensión de salida ya le cayó un poco.


----------



## juanfilas

Impresionante!   a un pasito de que quede todo listo!


----------



## Fogonazo

Un diagramita en blockes (Que hasta ahora no encontré) haría feliz a Fogo y a Riquelme


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchas gracias por los comentarios!!!
Y sip, efectivamente ya falta poco  ... supongo que esta tarde hago el preajuste electrónico y la semana que viene ya calibro con el mic.

Para dejar feliz a Fogo y a Riquelme, les dejo este diagrama en bloques de lo que hay dentro del gabinete (hay algunas "sutilezas" al configurar la cascada de filtros que no se ven en ese diagrama, pero bue... así queda mas simple de ver):

​
PD: lo del diagrama es para UN CANAL, para el otro hay que duplicarlo.

Un abrazo!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Cuanto va a costar el Tour a "la tierra del sol y del vino"  para escucharlos?? aceptan tarjetas??

No tienen "Buscapina electronica" para cuando salgan de todo eso para que no se mareen??
Algun amigo del otro hilo que nos gusta seguro que la inventa!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Cuanto va a costar el Tour a "la tierra del sol y del vino"  para escucharlos?? aceptan tarjetas??


No sé, pero puedo averiguar 
Naaa....primero tengo que escucharlos yo, y con detalle, lo que implica mover algunos muebles de mi casa para poner los baffles a las distancias correctas de las paredes. Si sobrevivo al disgusto de la patrona y todo funciona como debe, puedo pensar en invitarlos


----------



## cyverlarva

Felicitaciones Eduardo, impecable el diseño, y la construccion ni hablar. 

Si algun dia ando por San Juan, me gustaria escuchar el conjunto.

Saludos.


----------



## juliangp

Zoidberg por que usas un Butterworth y un Linkwitz Riley para el midwoofer? pregunto desde la ignorancia, osea que pasaria si serian 2 linkwitz?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

@cyverlarva:
Si alguna vez andás por acá, estaría encantado que te des una vuelta... aunque esto no funcione 

@juliangp
Es que en realidad todos los filtros son Linkwitz-Riley, solo que algunos son puramente eléctricos (todos los pasa-bajos) y los otros son mitad eléctricos y mitad acústicos (los pasa-altos). El efecto acústico es el mismo, pero en el caso de los tweeters,haciendo eso consigo que la curva de atenuación del FPA del tweeter sea siempre de 24dB/oct y no tenga un quiebre a 36 dB/oct a la Fs del tweeter. En el caso del mid, no hace falta la LT para hacer lo mismo por que la respuesta del mid en la caja sellada tiene una Fs=100Hz y un Qtc de casi 0,7 (tiene 0,65 o por ahí) y al meterle un Butterworth (Q=0.71) a la misma Fs, se consigue "casi casi" un LR de 4º orden en Fs.
En realidad es un jugueteo matemático y físico para obtener la mejor performance posible de los filtros y parlantes...


----------



## AntonioAA

y yo que sigo peleando con los pasivos... este finde le di otra vuelta de rosca a los mios... cada vez que aumento el Q ... mejora algo! , ergo mientras mas separaditos los parlantes , MEJORRRRRRRRR
Y tengo los 4 lm3886 a medio armar...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> y yo que sigo peleando con los pasivos... este finde le di otra vuelta de rosca a los mios... cada vez que aumento el Q ... mejora algo! , *ergo mientras mas separaditos los parlantes , MEJORRRRRRRRR*


"Separaditos" en frecuencia???? O "separaditos" físicamente???? En que mejora????


----------



## AntonioAA

Que me entendió , Profe!! Dije separados en frecuencia , o sea , a menor interacción entre ellos , mejor .

Si te fijas los primeros intentos de simulacion con los Seas , habia logrado un filtro muy en fase en el corte, pero que sonaban feo... y la respuesta era buena. 
Pero el Q era muy bajo. Todo por priorizar la fase.
Despues toqué y logre otro que habia mejorado mucho , obteniendo un Q cercanisimo a Linkwitz .
Ahora di otra vuelta de tuerca , ya dentro de la sutileza y quedaron mejor aun ....

Moraleja: Eso NO se puede medir y con ello ( a eso vino el comentario ) es que LO IDEAL Y MEJOR ( para que te agrandes ) es la bi-amp con L-R de 24dB/octava como has hecho vos. Happy


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Vamos con el "pre-ajuste" o como quiera que se llame esto . La idea es usar las mediciones/datasheets de los parlantes para ajustar las ganancias de los filtros, cosa que al medir con el mic no esté tan lejos del ajuste final y solo haya que retocar un poco (si es que mi teoría es válida ). Bien, para esto hay que considerar toda la estructura de ganancia de los filtros (que es la que hay que averiguar) mas los ampli correspondientes mas los propios parlantes, y acá se arma un poco de lío por que tengo parlantes de diferentes impedancias nominales y reales, y por ende no es posible usar la sensibilidad tradicional de los parlantes (dB/W/m) por que "el watt" es diferente (en tensión) para cada uno. En su lugar vamos a usar la sensibilidad referida a 2.83V/m, que si bien puede usarse para cuentear a la gente, acá nos viene como anillo al dedo ya que vamos a medir tensiones y no potencias.
En el dibujo siguiente les dejo la estructura de ganancia de cada cadena (tweeter, mid y subwoofer) y se puede apreciar que hay que elegir UNA ganancia y en este caso es la del mid, que vamos a ajustar a *0dB* (sale lo mismo que entra ).


​Antes de que pregunten, las ganancias de los ampli de mid y subwoofer son "altas" (comparativamente) por que ambos amplis operan en BTL, lo que dá un aumento de 6dB en la ganancia .
La idea entonces es tomar la "rama" del midwoofer como referencia y lograr que todas las ramas logren el mismo SPL de salida, lo que significa que hay que calcular la ganancia de los filtros de las ramas del tweeter y del subwoofer para que coincidan con la del mid.. OK?
Bueno, la ganancia total de la rama del mid es de *117.66 dB*, y si suman y restan un poco van a ver que el filtro del tweeter debe tener una ganancia de *-0.1 dB (Gv=0.99)* y que el filtro del sub debe tener una ganancia de *-4.04 dB (Gv=0.62)*... y eso es lo que hay que lograr moviendo los trimpots de cada PCB (los amarillos redondos en las fotos).

*IMPORTANTE:*
Acá se ha medido excitando directamente la entrada de los PCB de los filtros y tomando la salida de cada uno de ellos en forma directa desde el mismo PCB. Esto es así por que las correcciones LT y el time-align tienen ganancia 1 en alta frecuencia, y en baja tienen la corrección _*que ya mostré antes*_ así que como  que no es viable intentar ajustar algo en esas zonas.
Por otra parte, cada filtro se ajusta a una frecuencia elegida de forma tal de encontrarse en la "parte plana" de la curva de respuesta en frecuencia, y de los mismos gráficos del link anterior se puede ver que esas frecuencias son (se pueden elegir otras, pero me gustaron esas):


Subwoofer: 45 Hz
Midwoofer: 400 Hz
Tweeter: 4 kHz
 Esto es importante, por que si miden en otra frecuencia pueden estar tomando parte de la pendiente de caída de los filtros y la amplitud medida no va a ser la máxima .

Bueno, el primer ajuste está listo... ahora hay que hacerse un tiempo para sacar a pasear los baffles y equipos a la terraza (LRPM) para hacer el ajuste final con el mic y el ARTA. En fin....



AntonioAA dijo:


> Que me entendió , Profe!! Dije separados en frecuencia , o sea , a menor interacción entre ellos , mejor .


:cabezon: :cabezon: No entendí nada!


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá se ha medido excitando directamente la entrada de los PCB de los filtros y tomando la salida de cada uno de ellos en forma directa desde el mismo PCB



¿La carga que representa cada entrada de los amplis (para cada salida de esos filtros) no te puede alterar ese preajuste de voltaje después?. ¿No te convendría incorporar los amplis también para esos preajustes?

Saludos y muy buen trabajo

PD: fijate (como consideración aparte de este preajuste de voltaje y si te sirve también para este caso particular) un pequeño análisis de interacción de los potes dispuestos entre preamplis y amplis (en cuanto a posible incidencia en respuesta en frecuencia) que efectué hace unos días, si es que tenés potes dispuestos en las entradas de las potencias o bien entre etapas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/orden-componentes-cadena-amplificacion-101085/#post819856

Si entrás a considerar esto último (cosa que resultaría hilar muy finito), muy probablemente no puedas "elegir" el punto de ajuste de volúmen más conveniente del pote para obtener la menor incidencia de éste en la respuesta en frecuencia en el ajuste de tweeter o en el del sub, principalmente y si además los amplis son todos preparados para rango completo (para las tres vías). De todos modos, no creo que se te presenten este tipo de inconvenientes, si vos has sido quien ha diseñado la adecuada disposición y valor de esos potes. Lo que sí me plantea ciertas dudas es la cantidad de etapas existentes en cuanto a reducción de ancho de banda pasante con esas altas ganancias planteadas en los amplis. ¿Has podido medirlo? ¿No habría sido más beneficioso (frecuencialmente hablando) desagrupar esa ganancia (concentrada mayoritariamente en los amplis) y redistribuir parte de esa misma ganancia entre las etapas previas? Es decir, que ganen un poco más los previos y un poco menos los amplis, sin darle prácticamente ganancia a los filtros, como ahora lo estás haciendo (justamente por la cantidad de etapas que estos mismos tienen). Habría que ver si los filtros te permiten trabajar con señales más altas. De ser así, puede que mejore el ancho de banda y S/N.

Una última consulta: ¿el ajuste general de volúmen de "todo" el sistema lo realizás antes de esos filtros, después, en las potencias o por soft desde una PC desde donde enviás la señal a reproducir?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿La carga que representa cada entrada de los amplis (para cada salida de esos filtros) no te puede alterar ese preajuste de voltaje después?. ¿No te convendría incorporar los amplis también para esos preajustes?


Es que los filtros no van directo a los amplis (excepto los mids) por que hay postprocesamiento luego del filtrado, una LT para el subwoofer y una LT+alineación temporal para cada tweeter. Las impedancias de salida de cada filtro/LT/TA está siempre fijada en 100Ω para evitar las oscilaciones debido a la carga capacitiva del cable blindado de conexión, y es *requerimiento *que cada ampli conectado a estas salidas tenga una impedancia de entrada "normal"... tipo entre 10k y 47K, así que la relación de atenuación dada por la impedancia de salida respecto a la de entrada se mantiene por debajo del 1% (-40dB).



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Saludos y muy buen trabajo


Gracias!!!!



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Una última consulta: ¿el ajuste general de volúmen de "todo" el sistema lo realizás antes de esos filtros, después, en las potencias o por soft desde una PC desde donde enviás la señal a reproducir?


El ajuste de "volumen general" es tarea del preamplificador, que vá antes de este ecualizador, así que no hay potes en las entradas de los amplificadores... la conexión con estos "filtros" es directa. Las únicas atenuaciones son las que resultan del ajuste del sistema completo (el que mostré arriba). En la proxima versión del PCB de los filtros es probable que cambie los atenuadores por una configuración parecida al control de volumen de Baxandall, que es lineal en dB respecto *al angulo de giro* del potenciómetro y no al valor del mismo .

Saludos!!!



Oooppsss... se me salteó esto 


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Lo que sí me plantea ciertas dudas es la cantidad de etapas existentes en cuanto a reducción de ancho de banda pasante con esas altas ganancias planteadas en los amplis. ¿Has podido medirlo? ¿No habría sido más beneficioso (frecuencialmente hablando) desagrupar esa ganancia (concentrada mayoritariamente en los amplis) y redistribuir parte de esa misma ganancia entre las etapas previas? Es decir, que ganen un poco más los previos y un poco menos los amplis, sin darle prácticamente ganancia a los filtros, como ahora lo estás haciendo (justamente por la cantidad de etapas que estos mismos tienen). Habría que ver si los filtros te permiten trabajar con señales más altas. De ser así, puede que mejore el ancho de banda y S/N.


Es que esto es un tema.... "medio escabroso" .
Primero, por que todos los amplis son tipo "chip-amp", con los TDA2040 o LM1875, y los primeros requieren una ganancia mínima de 24dB para ser estables y el segundo necesita al menos 20dB para ser estables (las ganancias de todos los amplis son inferiores a las especificadas por los datasheets en los circuitos de referencia... ellos "muestran" 30dB).
Segundo, con esas ganancias es factible estimar un ancho de banda de algo de 100kHz en cada ampli (limitado mas que nada por las redes Zobel de salida), lo cual es mucho para mi gusto por que aumenta la susceptibilidad a la EMI, pero sí... debería medir el ancho de banda completo de cada ampli (me compré un generador de funciones programable que hace barridos de frecuencia y manda sincronismo al osciloscopio ).
Tercero, los filtros están alimentados con +/-15V, así  que pueden manejar sin problemas señales de entrada un poco superiores a los 4Vpp (en el caso del subwoofer que es el mas comprometido por la LT a muy baja frecuencia), pero por encima de los 60Hz todos se bancan bastante mas de 12Vpp sin problemas.

Como verás, no hay mucho para tocar en los amplis, y toda la respuesta en frecuencia final la determina el este ecualizador.


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Las impedancias de salida de cada filtro/LT/TA está siempre fijada en 100Ω para evitar las oscilaciones debido a la carga capacitiva del cable blindado de conexión, y es *requerimiento *que cada ampli conectado a estas salidas tenga una impedancia de entrada "normal"... tipo entre 10k y 47K, así que la relación de atenuación dada por la impedancia de salida respecto a la de entrada se mantiene por debajo del 1% (-40dB).



Con esas relaciones la incidencia en voltaje es inmedible!!!

Por lo de las ganancias distribuidas en las distintas etapas y su posible incidencia en el ancho de banda pasante y S/N finales, yo sigo el siguiente criterio: por ejemplo, si son 2 etapas iguales (internamente hablando) dispuestas en cascada y debo ganar 2 (6 dB) => ganancia de cada etapa = raíz (2), en lugar de 1 (0 dB) para una y 2 (6 dB) para otra, u otra relación cualquiera que sume 6 dB.

Si tengo varias etapas diferentes (internamente hablando): otorgo una ganancia alta a aquella etapa donde la señal tenga que "saltar" la menor cantidad de componentes activos y reduzco la ganancia a aquella etapa donde la señal tenga que "saltar" la mayor cantidad de componentes activos. Todo sujeto a aspectos de linealidad, ruido propio, etc.

Me sorprende eso de la ganancia mínima necesaria para esos chip-amp, para que sean estables. Habría creído que las altas ganancias solían traer mayormente problemas en esos. De todos modos, hay que ver cómo queda la fase en conjunto con la magnitud con los mecanismos de compensación interno y/o externo que lleven, ya que crece el ancho de banda al bajar la ganancia.

Saludos

PD: para lo que dije, se consideran etapas amplificadoras en VFB.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Por lo de las ganancias distribuidas en las distintas etapas y su posible incidencia en el ancho de banda pasante y S/N finales, yo sigo el siguiente criterio: por ejemplo, si son 2 etapas iguales (internamente hablando) dispuestas en cascada y debo ganar 2 (6 dB) => ganancia de cada etapa = raíz (2), en lugar de 1 (0 dB) para una y 2 (6 dB) para otra, u otra relación cualquiera que sume 6 dB.


Si... esa es una alternativa, pero para un diseño "correcto" hay que tener en cuenta el nivel de ruido de la etapa, el headroom disponible y algunas otras cosas que son importantes. El tema es que en lo posible hay que lograr que la señal logre el máximo nivel en el mínimo numero de etapas por que si nó estás metiendo mas ruido en el sistema... eso como regla "general", lo que no quita que haya que hacer un análisis partciular en cada caso 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Me sorprende eso de la ganancia mínima necesaria para esos chip-amp, para que sean estables. Habría creído que las altas ganancias solían traer mayormente problemas en esos. De todos modos, hay que ver cómo queda la fase en conjunto con la magnitud con los mecanismos de compensación interno y/o externo que lleven, ya que crece el ancho de banda al bajar la ganancia.


Seeep... *todos* los chip-amp tienen una ganancia de lazo cerrado a partir de la cual son estables, cosa que en un circuito discreto vos podés manejar cambiando el capacitor de Miller en el VAS y/o estabilizando con mayores resistencias de emisor las etapas de salida. Como eso no se puede tocar en un IC... pues existe esa ganancia mínima. De todas formas, esta ganancia es bastante cercana (por no decir igual) a la mínima mínima necesaria en operación normal del ampli, así que no es un problema.

*PD:* Dada la distribución de potencias necesaria, para audio hogareño, en un sistema multiamplificado... pues nunca más me preocupo en armar y ajustar amplificadores discretos , sobre todo si no tengo con que medir la performance del mismo.


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seeep... *todos* los chip-amp tienen una ganancia de lazo cerrado a partir de la cual son estables



Viéndolo desde el punto de vista de la optimización y rendimiento que le otorga el fabricante al chip para que cumpla con el rol que persigue dicha integración, es perfectamente entendible eso.

Yo no lo veía, en un principio, porque conservo todavía la estructura mental de intentar "domar" al bicho en la mayoría de sus parámetros, como en los discretos. El resto de la cadena de sonido es todavía una materia pendiente de realización por mi parte, para llegar en la forma en que muchos ya están llegando. Todo a su tiempo...

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Unas fotitos del "preajuste"... mas que nada para monear con los equipos de medición . Lo que se vé en el DSO es la salida real del subwoofer con un solo canal excitado a 40Hz de frecuencia (acordarse de la ecualización para la transición Half-Space a Full-Space entre el subwoofer y el midwoofer).

El generador de funciones programable:


y el DSO:


.


----------



## juanfilas

Lindos fierros :babear:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Lindos fierros :babear:


Jaja! En algún momento tenía que invertir en equipos de medición.... es que si no, no puedo diseñar y verificar con precisión casi nada . Solo me haría falta un Audio Precision... pero tengo que vender el auto para comprarlo


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Solo me haría falta un Audio Precision... pero tengo que vender el auto para comprarlo



¡Hagamos un pool de compra y lo usamos un ratito cada uno => así no se enoja ninguno!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Resulta que este finde pasado iba a medir la respuesta de los xover con los baffles y todo, y como debía llevar todos los ampli a la terraza (buen trabajo, eh?) me decidí a repasar todo lo que había hecho antes para asegurarme de no haberle escapado en algo, por que si no debía bajar todos los equipos y luego subirlos de nuevo (LPM! ). Estaba repasando los cálculos cuando me dí cuenta de que había calculado mal la F3 del midwoofer (la misma fcia del pasa-altos de Butterworth) por que la había tomado del cálculo de la LT y debía medirla de la rsta propia del mid....ergo... a medir de nuevo y recalcular los filtros PA del midwoofer y el PB del sub (ambos tienen la misma frecuencia de -6dB).
Por suerte, y como decía una vieja: _"el que guarda siempre tiene" (y se murió virgen )_, yo había guardado las mediciones iniciales del mid en campo cercano, así que las usé para relevar la F3 real del mid en el baffle y resultó ser de mas o menos 118Hz (mas alta que la anterior).... así que tuve que reemplazar las resistencias del PB del sub y del PA del mid para ajustar la frecuencia de corte a este nuevo valor. En la figura se vé la medición realizada:



La "panza" por encima de la línea se debe al efecto de proximidad del mic y por eso no la consideré para la medición de la F3.

En fin...recién termino de cambiar las resistencias a 4K3 para llevar la fcia de corte a 118Hz, pero ahora se viene de nuevo la medición con ARTA y osciloscopio para verificar que no hayan habido muchos cambios (en teoría ninguno.... pero mejor estar seguro).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aprovechando el finde "largo" me puse con al intención de hacer mediciones del sistema 2.1 ya operando. Como llevar todo a la terraza para hacer mediciones de "espacio casi-libre" es un soberano lío (tengo que subir todo el equipo de audio, con mueble y todo por que no tengo donde poner los tres amplis mas el ecualizador mas todo el sistema de medición mas....en fin... ) se me ocurrió pensar: voy a medir con el ARTA la respuesa impulsiva dentro del living de la casa y la voy a "ventanear" para eliminar los rebotes .... en fin... otro lío , sobre todo en la respuesta en alta frecuencia. Así que me acordé del HolmImpulse, un software gratuito que sirve para medir respuestas impulsivas de los parlantes/baffles, así que me puse a jugar un rato con la idea de ajustar las respuestas mid+tweeter para que quedaran acústicamente "niveladas" (recordar que ya estaba todo pre-ajustado en base a los datasheets).
Bueno... el problema con estas mediciones es que la resolución en frecuencia depende del tamaño temporal de la ventana, y para evitar el primer rebote tuve que elegir algo de 2.8ms (≈360Hz). Las mediciones (sin el BBC dip aplicado son las siguientes):
Para el baffle 1:


y para el baffle 2 (esta sale mas lisa por que tiene la ventana "mas corta"-> fcia mas alta -> menos detalles):


Fíjense que en ambos baffles hay una "panza" sobre 1500Hz y un "pozo" en 4500Hz. Se me ocurre que estos efectos son resultados de la interacción con el ambiente por medio del campo reverberante y no de los ecos... pero estoy pensando en voz alta  . De todas maneras *no tuve que ajustar nada* para ecualizar los niveles del mid y del tweeter por que la diferencia "aparentemente" está por debajo de 0.3dB o por ahí, pero bueno..... me parece que voy a tener que llevar todo el bicherío a la terraza y medir sin rebotes para saber exactamente si retorcarlo o no.

Hablemos un poco de "como suenan" estos baffles:


 La dispersión sonora es impresionante!  Estaba midiendo de a un baffle por vez, ubicado al medio entre las paredes laterales del living de mi casa (para reducir los rebotes, ±2 mts para cada lado), y de no ser por que estaba mirando el baffle, no había forma de localizar la procedencia del sonido excepto en frecuencias muuuy altas... como era de esperar.
 El rendimiento de los baffles es bajo.... bastaaante bajo, al punto que debo meterle cerca de 1.5 Watts promedio a los mids para escuchar mas o menos cómodo (con los otros baffles nunca pasé de 300mW y ya se escuchaba MOOOI fuerte), pero esto también ya lo sabía .
En cuanto al "sonido propiamente dicho".... suenan raro... muy raro. Con el corte a 115Hz para no aplicar la LT y aumentar la distorsión, sumado al pequeño diámetro de los parlantes, casi todos los graaaaves caen al subwoofer, sin embargo hay muchos momentos en los cuales los graves salen solo de los mids y tienen "buen golpe[cito]" , pero el sub tiene que estar activo forzosamente, lo cual es raro de ver para unos satélites... pero bue... es así.
Por supuesto que la calidad de los mids y del tweeter, y el control de la distorsión, se hace notar: son muuuuy detallados (sin ser el microscopio de Juan Filas ), pero estoy empezando a creer que podría haber cortado el tweeter un poco mas arriba. El tweeter es extremadamente "botón": cualquier siseo/ruidillo de la grabación que antes era inaudible, ahora retumba en la cabeza.
En fin...esta semana voy a montar todo el sistema (si es que consigo lugar para poner el ampli de los tweeters) y voy a hacer algunas escuchas criticas para ver como se comporta con cualquier tipo de música, por que el par de temas que mandé tenían agudos y graves para probar pero no mezclaban muchos instrumentos. Y si todo va bien, llevaré todo al techo...YLPM 

*PD 1:* No le den bola a la respuesta en muy baja frecuencia, por que por debajo de 350 (donde dice GATING) hay poco para rescatar.
*PD 2:* Si hice una prueba con el STEPS dentro de la habitación.... y dió pena .
*PD 3: *EL ARTA me daba parecido en baja/media frecuencia, pero en alta fcia caía muy rápidamente, por lo que estimo que le escapé en algo.... 
*PD 4: *En ambos gráficos el subwoofer está desactivado...


----------



## Tacatomon

Respecto a todo el trabajo que has hecho Zoidberg: Impecable.

Es una máxima: Cuando deseas lo mejor de un proyecto los resultados esperados salen a relucir.
No tengo imagen o gif que exprese lo que siento al ver tanto trabajo puesto en un proyecto con *Nada* dejado al azar. Feeling over 9000...

Un abrazo Zoidberg.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## juanfilas

Pues yo los veo perfectos Dr. Zoidberg! las panzas y valles tienen forma de "sala" pero como enventanaste las mediciones... no se, puede deberse a algún efecto del cross o de los trasnductores + caja, a mi me pasa algo similar, si mido los monitores en campo cercano (unos 40cm) miden completamente plano (algo de -+2.5db) pero a medida que me voy alejando se va creando un valle en 1.5k y una loma a 3k...

En fin, terminá de una buena vez!


----------



## Fogonazo

juanfilas dijo:


> ...En fin, terminá de una buena vez!











*! ! Amen ¡ ¡*   ​


----------



## AntonioAA

*Extraordinario , Profe !* 
En algo me consuelo : nunca obtuve nada bueno/claro con el impulso con/sin ventana .... (tampoco puedo decir que le dediqué tiempo)
No toque los tweeters! nada mas lindo que tenerlos ahi, que sin sobresalir ...cuando hay algo ...se escuche!
Algo que me pasa ultimamente, desde que di el toque final a los mios: que quedo embelezado escuchando "musica generica" de los canales de musica del cable ( que algunos suenan bien ) ... y sobre todo aquella que tiene algo componente acustico y poca electrónica ... 
ME ESTARE PONIENDO AUDIOFILO????? .... Por favor no lo permitan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Pues yo los veo perfectos Dr. Zoidberg! las panzas y valles tienen forma de "sala" pero como enventanaste las mediciones... no se, puede deberse a algún efecto del cross o de los trasnductores + caja, a mi me pasa algo similar, si mido los monitores en campo cercano (unos 40cm) miden completamente plano (algo de -+2.5db) pero a medida que me voy alejando se va creando un valle en 1.5k y una loma a 3k...


Y.... yo medí a 80cm, pero los gráficos están con la "ventana" lo mas grande (temporalmente) posible antes del primer rebote para lograr máxima resolución frecuencial. Ahora bien, si achico la ventana hasta donde finaliza el impulso, la curva se aplasta un poco(pierdo detalle) y parece _mas plana_, pero esa no es 100% real... 
 Yo supongo que hay alguna interacción con el ambiente por que el barrido logaritmico del ensayo es largo y a partir de ahí calcula la respuesta impulsiva... que asumo que está bien por todo lo que comentan en diyaudio, pero vaya uno a saber la verdad...



juanfilas dijo:


> En fin, terminá de una buena vez!











AntonioAA dijo:


> Algo que me pasa ultimamente, desde que di el toque final a los mios:  que quedo embelezado escuchando "musica generica" de los canales de  musica del cable ( que algunos suenan bien ) ... y sobre todo aquella  que tiene algo componente acustico y poca electrónica ...
> ME ESTARE PONIENDO AUDIOFILO????? .... Por favor no lo permitan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ahhhh... así que ahora escuchas música del tipo* "a girl and a guitar"* como dicen en diyaudio?
  



Fogonazo dijo:


> *! ! Amen ¡ ¡*   ​


Su excelentísima santidad: me está bendiciendo o solo cierra el deseo de Juan? 
jajajajajajaja!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . .Su excelentísima santidad: _*me está bendiciendo*_ o solo _*cierra el deseo de Juan?*_
> jajajajajajaja!!!!!



Ambas opciones 

Aunque no te culpo, soy de los que, a veces, buscan la quinta pata al gato, y a veces una sexta y/o séptima


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá les dejo el grafico del "ventaneo" del baffle-01:



Ahí se vé que un poco después de la ventana aparece el primer eco (el del piso... LPM).


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahhhh... así que ahora escuchas música del tipo* "a girl and a guitar"* como dicen en diyaudio?



Naaaaaaaaa no es para tanto!! 
Solo que con la paranoia con "el cruce" y "la fase" ahora me concentro en esa region ( no en el "golpe" ni los "brillos" !! ) y como uno tiene grabada a fuego la referencia "acustica" , busco pianos , vientos , porque no voces , y bueh... eso me ha llevado a "soportar" cosas mucho mas "melodiosas" que antes , si bien el eje central es el jazz . 
Por motivos extra-musicales uno tenderia a escuchar a Diana Krall todo el tiempo ... pero no es el caso 
A King Crimson , LCD soundsystem y otros tantos  los dejo para el taller , donde no entra nada "gentle" .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Por motivos extra-musicales *uno tenderia a escuchar a Diana Krall todo el tiempo*.


No sé si _escucharla_ es la expresión adecuada :babear: :babear: jajajaja!!!!


----------



## juanfilas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá les dejo el grafico del "ventaneo" del baffle-01:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100006
> 
> Ahí se vé que un poco después de la ventana aparece el primer eco (el del piso... LPM).



Esa reflexión tiene 1 metro de diferencia entre el camino del sonido directo/reflexión ¿estas midiendo los bafles muy cerca del piso?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Esa reflexión tiene 1 metro de diferencia entre el camino del sonido directo/reflexión ¿estas midiendo los bafles muy cerca del piso?


Maso...a la altura que van puestos, un poco menos de un metro...
Supongo que es la reflexión del piso, por que cualquier otra cosa está al menos el doble de lejos...
Como decís, la diferencia es de un metro, y yo estoy midiendo a 80cm.... así que no me parece descabellado que sea el piso


----------



## juanfilas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Maso...a la altura que van puestos, un poco menos de un metro...
> Supongo que es la reflexión del piso, por que cualquier otra cosa está al menos el doble de lejos...
> Como decís, la diferencia es de un metro, y yo estoy midiendo a 80cm.... así que no me parece descabellado que sea el piso


 
Si puede ser el piso, no se a que altura te queda la cabeza, pero ¿no te conviene ponerlos un poco mas altos? yo ahora los tengo a 1.1m de altura (el tweeter queda un poco mas arriba que la oreja) y cambió mucho el sonido, ahora, si tu sillón es bajito... no dije nada  

pd: Me llama la atensión que la gráfica de impulso esta al reves, con el pico para abajo, controla que tengas los dos bafles con la polaridad correcta.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Si puede ser el piso, no se a que altura te queda la cabeza, pero ¿no te conviene ponerlos un poco mas altos? yo ahora los tengo a 1.1m de altura (el tweeter queda un poco mas arriba que la oreja) y cambió mucho el sonido, ahora, si tu sillón es bajito... no dije nada


 Cuando vuelva a casa mido la altura con mas exactitud, pero el tweeter debe estar a 1.05m y el woofer 10cm mas abajo. Luego te confirmo (y si, queda bien para la altura del sillón )



juanfilas dijo:


> pd: Me llama la atensión que la gráfica de impulso esta al reves, con el pico para abajo, controla que tengas los dos bafles con la polaridad correcta.


Es que el soft está configurado para que encuentre el primer pico positivo o negativo, y ese si vá hacia arriba. No sé si puedo probar las otras cuatro o cinco configuraciones alternativas con los datos ya capturados, pero me voy a fijar 
*Edito:
*Vamos a ver los tipos de "detección del cero" que tiene el software. Por favor, no preguntar sobre los diferentes tipos por que voy a tener que ir a leer el libro de procesamiento de señales  

Cero en el primer pico (esta es la que usa por defecto):


Cero en el pico mas grande:


Cero en el primer pico positivo:


Cero en el pico positivo mas alto:


Cero con  "impulso causal":


A ver si aclara algo...  

*PD:* Estoy 100% seguro de que los baffles están cableados con la polaridad correcta.


----------



## juanfilas

Dejame que revise mis mediciones y te aviso como me da, tal vez ARTA predefinido calibra el 0 de forma distinta y me queda al revés la gráfica....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Si puede ser el piso, no se a que altura te queda la cabeza, pero ¿no te conviene ponerlos un poco mas altos? yo ahora los tengo a 1.1m de altura (el tweeter queda un poco mas arriba que la oreja) y cambió mucho el sonido, ahora, si tu sillón es bajito... no dije nada


Oooopppssss...... mandé cualquiera   
El tweeter está a 91cm del piso, el mid a 81cm y la oreja a 94cm cuando estoy sentado haciendo la escucha crítica   (bahhh...echado en el sillón y medio dormido ). Si bien no es laaaa perfección, está bastaaante coherente... pero no dá para hacerme la cirujía estética y pegarme las orejas en el cuello


----------



## AntonioAA

Una alfombrita ( tenes? ) ayuda horrores....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Una alfombrita ( tenes? ) ayuda horrores....


Para medir decís? O en forma permanente para escuchar??
Alfombra... tengo una, pero el problema son los gatos que les gusta acostarse ahí y en esta época la dejan llena de pelos y es un bardo limpiarla (el gato en realidad... la gata duerme arriba del subwoofer hno. Por este motivo saqué la alfombrita hace tiempo.....


----------



## AntonioAA

Para ambos usos, Profe. Mi ambiente cambia notablemente con ella ....al menos mandate una medición  y una pruebita de escucha . 

Respecto a los gatos , me abstengo de opinar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Para ambos usos, Profe. Mi ambiente cambia notablemente con ella ....al menos mandate una medición  y una pruebita de escucha .


Veré si la consigo para hacer una prueba, pero no le tengo mucha fé por que es bastante pequeña...



AntonioAA dijo:


> Respecto a los gatos , me abstengo de opinar.


Naaa..... esos animales son "almas libres", así que no podemos imputarles los desastres que hacen...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No soy mas boló.... por que no me levanto mas temprano...
Me acabo de dar cuenta que en la medición de respuesta en frecuencia, el preamp tiene los agudos atenuados mas o menos 3dB (sip, me olvidé de poner la perilla al medio) :cabezon: :cabezon:, así que la respuesta debería ser mas plana  
Espero poder medir pronto todo de nuevo....


----------



## juliangp

Hola, zoidberg por qué utilizas preamp para las mediciones? no es mejor dejarlo directo para que sea lo mas plano posible?


----------



## AntonioAA

a los grandes les pasan las cosas mas pequeñas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juliangp dijo:


> Hola, zoidberg por qué utilizas preamp para las mediciones? no es mejor dejarlo directo para que sea lo mas plano posible?


Hummmm... el tema es complicado, pero la idea es poner el volumen de la PC al máximo *posible *para aprovechar la relacion S/N del DAC de medio pelo que tiene mi placa USB, pero si hago eso voy a volar los parlantes, así que tengo que atenuar la señal antes de excitar los amplis.... y eso es lo que hace el pre. Por otra parte, es mucho mas seguro poner el volumen del pre al mínimo y darle manija de a poco hasta lograr el nivel adecuado.
La salida de la PC la mandé directo a la entrada AUX del pre y ajusté la salida del Holmimpulse a -10dB (deberían haber sido -16dB) para tener que operar el pote de volumen en la zona "mas lineal en dB" y no tener que atenuar demasiado y caer al fondo de la curva.... todo esto para poder apreciar no-muy-cientificamente la respuesta de los parlantes a la variación de volumen en dB... Acordate que tengo *todo el equipo* hecho por mí, así que tengo que validar que se cumplan (mas o menos) las especificaciones...



AntonioAA dijo:


> a los grandes les pasan las cosas mas pequeñas


Grande??? *Vieeejoooo *querrás decir..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Les sigo debiendo las curvas de la medición final del sistema ajustado, pero al menos les traigo una foto de como quedó el conjunto terminado de Ecualizador+Baffles+Ampli del tweeter que se coló en la foto .
Como verán, a los baffles les puse un adorno con la "marca" en la esquina superior derecha. No es graaan cosa, pero le dá otra "imagen"


----------



## osk_rin

bonito, bonito 

exclente, acabado, diseño, configuracion etc, 
la combinacion de --la aplicacion teorica-pactico-- ofrece unos resultados que parecen "magia" ja ja 

excelente trabajo


----------



## juanfilas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Les sigo debiendo las curvas de la medición final del sistema ajustado, pero al menos les traigo una foto de como quedó el conjunto terminado de Ecualizador+Baffles+Ampli del tweeter que se coló en la foto .
> Como verán, a los baffles les puse un adorno con la "marca" en la esquina superior derecha. No es graaan cosa, pero le dá otra "imagen"
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100837



Hermosos


----------



## ramiro77

Zoidberg, con qué hiciste la marca de los bafles?
Parece metal. Pero no sé, no veo bien. Y quedó bueno! Tal vez te robe la idea, la modifique un poco y van derechito al frente de los míos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La "marca" es de aluminio y es algo simple: me mandé a un negocio que graban medallas para los egresados de las escuelas y también hacen las "chapitas" grabadas que van en los trofeos. Ahí tienen una parva de tipos de acabados superficiales en aluminio, así que podés elegir el que te guste (brillante, mate, dorado, plateado, verde-cata, etc..). Una vez elegido, a mi me pidieron lo que quería grabar hecho con el Corel Draw (bue.. acá vino toda una historia por que el tarado del Corel no abre bien los archivos SVG que yo genero con el Inkscape, así que me tuve que conseguir un amigo que sabe usar el Corel para que me lo dibujara). Y listo: les llevás el archivo de Corel (yo también les llevé el archvio del font por que uso uno que no es estándard en Güindos) y ellos lo tallan con laser, lo pintan con no se que verdura, lo cortan y te lo dan, previo pago de $15 por unidad en mi caso.


----------



## ramiro77

$15? Nada más?
Chau, me invento una marca para los míos y me hago unas cuantas chapitas así tengo de sobra 
Te quedaron bárbaros. Te felicito!


----------



## AntonioAA

JUA! por el momento no me voy a tomar ese trabajo con los mios ....  Es tan detestable su terminación al lado de estos que prefiero que queden "NN" !!!!

Sabiendo el trabajo que da la terminación ( comparable al de la electroncia ) ... no me queda mas que


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 100837



Muy buenos!!!. ¿La madera y la carpeta debajo de los gabinetes son para evitar la microfonía o te estás dejando llevar por las subjetividades del high end?

Saludos

PD: quizás sea un nuevo y oculto sistema de desacoplo mecánico-vibratorio PolloX


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Muy buenos!!!. ¿La madera y la carpeta debajo de los gabinetes son para evitar la microfonía o te estás dejando llevar por las subjetividades del high end?
> Saludos
> PD: quizás sea un nuevo y oculto sistema de desacoplo mecánico-vibratorio PolloX


  
Naaaaa.....la "madera" de abajo del EQ es un pedazo de aglomerado usado - junto a la carpeta -  para evitar rayar la madera (y también usado como respaldo en tareas de agujereado ) de mas abajo que es mi escritorio/mesa de trabajo.

Para describirlo en términos audiophools podríamos decir:
_"la carpeta amortiguadora es un conjunto de tramas crio-elásticas formadas por hilos de quatum-twisted-silk. El efecto logrado solo puede ser descripto en términos de la profundidad de los silencios lograda, en la amplitud de la escena sonora consistente con la calidez tropical de los agudos. Los medios surgirán frente a usted, manifestándose en la real presencia del intérprete en su sala de escucha, y los graves; autoritarios, contenidos y sólidos; le traerán a su mente la imagen de los tambores indígenas en las selvas africanas.
Todos estas maravillas serán potenciadas por el soporte de aglomerado de madera con astillas de maple canadiense, con el que, ahora sí, los microdetalles inundarán sus oídos y llevarán su placer a límites insospechados"_

PD: Que manera de tener tiempo al ped**** para escribir estupideces, no????


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . . PD: _*Que manera de tener tiempo al ped**** para escribir estupideces, no???? *_



Usted lo ha dicho *Dr.Z* 

De mi parte hasta que no valla por San Juan a hacer las pruebas pertinentes con mi Diamond Ear (>>> Golden Ear) haciendo un análisis pre y post ingesta etílica (Cerveza/Vino) me abstengo de emitir opinión del equipo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Fogonazo dijo:


> Usted lo ha dicho *Dr.Z*
> 
> De mi parte hasta que no valla por San Juan a hacer las pruebas pertinentes con mi Diamond Ear (>>> Golden Ear) haciendo un análisis pre y post ingesta etílica (Cerveza/Vino) me abstengo de emitir opinión del equipo.



Como dice Mr. Fogo.. a este tipo habria que caerle en patota para que aprenda a no hacer ostentación ... ( la cerveza la llevo yo que se la debo )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Resulta que ayer tomé coraje y monté los baffles en el lugar de "escucha". Lamentablemente quedaron en la misma posición que los otros (luego subo un croquis) por que no encontré forma de ponerlos como deben ir sin tener que tapar alguna de las ventanas y/o puertas con ladrillos y cemento, cosa que no iba a ser del agrado de mi "media naranja" (aunque no era una taaan mala idea ).

Como si esto fuera poco, me palmó mal el pendrive donde había grabado los archivos de las mediciones con el Steps en la terraza de mi casa (LPM... usé el pendrive por que el disco de la netbook estaba hasta las manos) y luego de tres horas de medir, ajustar y comprobar que todo andaba OK, y de subir y bajar los baffles + el subwoofer + los tres amplis + el ASP + la netbook + una parva de cables + el ampli y el pre de medida.. como que no me quedaron ganas de repetir todo de nuevo. Prometo algún día volver a hacerlo , en especial la *medición con el mic al ras del piso como explica Don S. Linkwitz*  por que me hizo modificar un poquito el nivel del subwoofer .

Bueno, veamos que quedó:
El sonido es *MUCHO* mas detallado que los rango-extendido de Audifan que tenía antes, por mas ecualizados que estuvieran. En particular, los DX25GT son una "delicia" como reproducen claramente desde 1500Hz hacia arriba... y la verdad es que se la aguantan muy bien aún teniendo un Xmax=0.1mm . Los 830870 andan muy bien y tienen una distorsión significativamente menor que los Audifan (ojo que los RE625 estaban ecualizados para llegar a 75Hz cuando su fs=117Hz, así que distorsionaban bastante) pero están cortados en 2º orden a 118Hz que coincide con la fb, así que es un 4º orden quasiquasi-LR (tiene Q=0.46 en vez de 0.5).
El subwoofer ahora opera casi permanentemente (ahora suena casi siempre ) en un rango de los 20Hz a los 118Hz, y la diferencia de distancia al oyente de cada satelite con el sub es inferior a los 72 cm (anda por los 45 cm mas o menos) solo que la escucha del subwoofer es off-axis casi siempre.
En la posición de escucha a la que estoy acostumbrado (y obligado por la direccionalidad de los RE) los baffles *NO SE PERCIBEN* excepto en muy altas frecuencias que "estimo" que son mayores de 8 kHz. Esto es algo bastante "loco", por que por mas que me acerque y *avance* mas allá de la línea virtual que une los baffles el efecto se mantiene . No solo eso, ahora puedo desplazarme mas de un metro a cada lado del lugar de escucha y la imagen se mantiene exactamente en el mismo lugar.
La ecualización temporal es alucinante! Con los otros baffles estaba acostumbrado a una imagen ubicada bastante por debajo de los baffles a menos que me acercara mucho a ellos y era bastante móvil dependiendo de los temas escuchados. Con la corrección temporal *la imagen está siempre clavada* al medio de la altura de los baffles, sin importar que es lo que suena.
La "calidad" de la imagen sonora es muy dependiente de la grabación y los temas de Norah Jones son hasta ahora los peores  por que tienen muchos sonidos agudos (muy agudos) casi fijos espacialmente en la zona de los extremos (donde están los baffles...LPM). En la mayoría de los otros artistas que escuché (REM, Michael Bolton, Simply Red y Andrés Calamaro) la situación era bastante mejor, con una imagen muy amplia pero no muy profunda. Y hablando de profundidad, el BBC-Dip anda joya, pero envía muy atrás la imagen, por lo cual estimo que debe ser cierto lo que dice Don Linkwitz.... de que vale la pena aplicarla para música clásica... que es lo que yo no escucho, y por supuesto... la próxima vez debo poner la perilla bbcdip on/off en el frente del ASP y no atrás 
Como era de esperarse, el Unplugged de MTV de Eric Clapton sigue alucinante y ahí si que parece que estamos en el borde del escenario.

Que habría que analizar:
Claro... no le puse Baffe-Step-Compensation y se escuchan un poco "finos" a bajo volumen aún cuando los dos primeros refuerzos de los rebotes en el piso ayudan un poco pero dependiendo de la posición. Si llevamos el volumen donde debe estar (cerca de 700mW en los midwoofers) todo anda mucho mejor... pero aún no es perfecto. Yo creo que hay algunas soluciones:


Pongo los baffles paralelos a las paredes largas de la sala, cosa que ya sé que es imposible.
Le meto un BSC que es un AO y algunas resistencias y caps: Esto "creo" que sería bueno en la posición actual de los baffles.
Le meto un poquito mas de graves con el control de tonos y me dejo de hacer cosas raras.
En fin... hay que seguir pensando, pero de lo que sí estoy seguro es que no hay que medir dentro de la sala .


----------



## Fogonazo

Un Moderador excedido de peso y bastante pelado sugirió hace tiempo y a lo lejos hacernos un vocabulario "Serio" como para calificar algo tan subjetivo como el sonido.

*Eureka I found it*

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/musica-probar-gabinete-63030/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, vamos con el croquis de la disposición actual (las medidas son aproximadas):
Esa "pelota verde"se supone que es el que escucha, los cuadraditos rojos son los satélites y el coso medio morado es el s*u*bwoofer. Lo que está en diagonal son los equipos. Los dos sillones de un lugar están inclinados hacia el centro.

​
Y algunas fotitos de los baffles y los amplis:




​


El ampli chiquito que está abajo es el de los tweeters, los otros ya los conocen. Se darán cuenta la falta que me hace el ampli de 8 canales.... no????


----------



## juanfilas

Felicitaciones Dr!!! te ha quedado un sistema muy muy bueno! ahora a escuchar tranquilo y disfrutar!

pd: mató el Jose Cuervo


----------



## Fogonazo

Sala "Complicada", si las hay 

Ver el archivo adjunto 101983​
Esa ventana grande casi enfrentada al gabinete promete hermosos ecos.


*! Buen trabajo Dr.Z ¡*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:
			
		

> Felicitaciones Dr!!! te ha quedado un sistema muy muy bueno! ahora a escuchar tranquilo y disfrutar!
> pd: mató el Jose Cuervo


Gracias Juan!!! Hay bastante inspiración tuya ahí... 
PD: Pega mal el José Cuervo... :babear: 



			
				fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Sala "Complicada", si las hay
> Esa ventana grande casi enfrentada al gabinete promete hermosos ecos.


Lo que está cerca del sillón grande no es una ventana, sino un "arco con cuatro puertitas" que dá al comedor de diario, así que a veces están cerradas (pocas veces) y otras están abiertas. Pero esa no molesta tanto como la puerta de entrada que está al lado y la ventana grande de atrás de los sillones chicos, por que esas son las que me fuerzan a poner los baffles, tele y equipos en el lugar en el que están, por que si los pusiera como quiero, entonces: si abro la puerta me llevaría puesto un baffle , y si abro la ventana me llevaría puesta la mesa de los equipos ... todo maaaaal!!!
En fin... paz y amor al arquitecto.... y GRACIAS fogo por los comentarios!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> Deberia izarse un poste de flagelo y sodomización de arquitectos! Si bien a alguno que otro se le cae una buena idea de vez en cuando .


Aaajjjajajajajajajajaja!!!!!.... mejor me guardo el comentario 



			
				AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> Digamos que el layout no es para nada ideal , pero puede ser interesante la posición asimétrica por los  rebotes ... No puedo opinar . Es muy dificil invertir el sentido de apertura de la puerta??


No creo que sea muy complicado, pero si lo hago se llevarian puesto el baffle los que entren caminando .
Y la posición asimétrica no es nada buena, y el efecto es muy notorio. Cuando ensayé la posición correcta (baffles paralelos a las paredes largas) la "sensación" no era solo de la estabilidad y amplitud de la imagen, también había un cierto "envolvente" por los ecos laterales (digo "cierto" por que era muy dependiente de las grabaciones: algunas lo tenían y otras no) lo cual se percibía como si estuvieras entre los músicos. En este otra posición solo está la imagen acústica pero sin este efecto... 



			
				AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> Respecto a los problemas subsistentes ... creo que con solo tocar un poquito el tono y darle a una copita de Jose Cuervo ( u otro mas berreta cuando se termine ) ... todo solucionado!!
> De paso ( y ahora si que voy a ser malo ) ... disimula cuando entre a temblar la ollita de Fondue que tan "paqueta" queda en la decoración !!


Satamente!!!! Te mandás una copa de José Cuervo y escuchás de nuevo. No quedó bien? OK. Tomamos otra copa y escuchamos de nuevo... y así...Oopppsss!!! La imagen sonora ahora está arriba ... perfecto! Te pasaste de la dosis de tequila y estás tirado de espaldas en el piso, así que hay que dormir un rato antes de intentar otra vez  :babear:


----------



## ramiro77

Zoidberg, el tema de esa sensación "envolvente" mepa que viene más por una cuestión de la grabación en la cual jugaron con la fase de los canales en determinado rango de frecuencias o algo así.
Obviamente la sala ayuda y el power response también. Pero fijate por ejemplo grabaciones de los Beatles. Tenés una pared en el medio; por un canal sale una info y por el otro canal otra completamente distinta. Cero imágen sonora. Sin embargo ponés alguno de esos temas con tamborcitos y pavadas así que te van dando vueltas por la cabeza y el efecto se logra inclusive en bafles con cero power response como los fullrange de cono grande.

O tal vez te entendí mal y te referís a otra cosa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> Zoidberg, el tema de esa sensación "envolvente" mepa que viene más por una cuestión de la grabación en la cual jugaron con la fase de los canales en determinado rango de frecuencias o algo así.
> Obviamente la sala ayuda y el power response también. Pero fijate por ejemplo grabaciones de los Beatles. Tenés una pared en el medio; por un canal sale una info y por el otro canal otra completamente distinta. Cero imágen sonora. Sin embargo ponés alguno de esos temas con tamborcitos y pavadas así que te van dando vueltas por la cabeza y el efecto se logra inclusive en bafles con cero power response como los fullrange de cono grande.
> O tal vez te entendí mal y te referís a otra cosa.


No es exactamente eso . Tal como están ahora he visto una película de la Guerra de la Galaxias y las naves volaban alrededor nuestro (seguramente por el baffle que está mas cerca de la puerta, por que para ese lado erán mas marcados los efectos), pero no es al "surround" a lo que me refiero.
Con los baffles puestos paralelos a las paredes largas y apuntando un poco hacia el centro es como que "te metés" en la escena sonora... que se yo, imaginate como que la escena se viene hacia vos sin perder la profundidad que tiene y vos quedás como "dentro" de la imagen...
Claro que eso funciona solo con algunas grabaciones y para algunas posiciones de escucha, al menos con estos baffles...


----------



## Fogonazo

Nos estamos yendo hacia "El Berenjenal" pero bue. seguro pasa algún moderador y limpia este desorden.

La película Guerra de la Galaxias posee un muy importante procesamiento de sonido tendiente, justamente, a dar la sensación de estar en el centro de lo que sea que pase.
Seguramente el agregado de corrección temporal permitió que ese procesamiento se haga mas notable.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> Profe: Ya que admira(mos) a Don Eric Clapton ... uno de mis discos de referencia ,mas que unplugged es "Chronicles" .... delicioso para mi .


No es que yo lo admire tanto por que no soy muy  "blusero" que digamos, pero la grabación del Unplugged (1992) está plagada de referencias espaciales muy difíciles de encontrar en otros albumes/temas, por eso es que siempre lo nombro para que prueben los baffles, no por el sonido en sí, sino por como pueden localizarse los instrumentos si el diseño y posicionamiento es suficientemente bueno.
El otro album que tengo es Clapton del 2010, pero no es ni cerca lo que el otro salvo un par de temas mooooiii buenos para escuchar, pero carentes de "espacio"...





Fogonazo dijo:


> Nos estamos yendo hacia "El Berenjenal" pero bue. seguro pasa algún moderador y limpia este desorden.


Si pasa con la escoba, espero que sea una de esas lindas señoritas de minifalda que Usted tiene contratadas para esas tareas :babear: :babear:



Fogonazo dijo:


> La película Guerra de la Galaxias posee un muy importante procesamiento de sonido tendiente, justamente, a dar la sensación de estar en el centro de lo que sea que pase.
> Seguramente el agregado de corrección temporal permitió que ese procesamiento se haga mas notable.


Seee...tienen procesamiento a lo loco, por eso no son muy buenas referencias para estas cosas. Lo que sí dudo es que el ajuste temporal haya influido "mucho" en esto en particular. Hasta donde he podido apreciar, lo que logra el ajuste temporal tiene mas que ver con la estabilidad y altura de la escena sonora


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:
			
		

> PD: No ví la página 18 jajaja. Zoidberg, no me refiero exactamente al surround. Siempre hablando de estéreo. Te puse los dos casos extremos; el de cero imágen y el que hasta te crea "algo" pasando por detrás tuyo con tan solo dos bafles.


Entiendo, pero esto es otra cosa. Partamos de que para tener "imagen" deben estar grabadas ciertas referencias temporales y espaciales (sin efectos especiales ) por que si nó, lo único que conseguís es la imagen regenerada por el estereo, la separación de los baffles y la HTF.
Bueno, si están estas referencias, con el *montaje actual *puedo distinguir a los intérpretes e instrumentos en la posición en la que están (o en la que los grabaron ), pero la imagen está estable y surge a partir de la línea imaginaria que une el frente de los baffles y hacia atrás de los mismos (y con el BBC Dip se van mas atrás aún).
Con la otra configuración y las mismas referencias, como que ayuda a "despegar" la imagen del frente de los baffles y la acerca mas a vos, con el efecto neto de que vos te hubieras acercado a la imagen o estuvieras "dentro" de ella si te acercás un poco más. El problema es que esto es completamente variable para cada grabación... al menos hasta donde yo he probado durante casi una semana.

Lo que los baffles desaparecen es real, solo que lo hacen hasta una cierta frecuencia, mas allá de la cual se vuelven mas direccionales y se independizan entre sí. En mi caso estas frecuencias "casi" cubren las mas altas de una viola eléctrica.... al menos la imagen sonora de Slash en Don't Cry no sale de ningún baffle en particular  como pasaba a veces con los otros.


----------



## Fogonazo

​

Lo que falta por aquí se fue al "*Basurero*"


----------



## Tacatomon

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/mucama_hot_delantal_1.jpg
> ​
> 
> Lo que falta por aquí se fue al "*Basurero*"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tratando de volver del off-topic me puse a jugar un rato con las curvas del HolmImpulse que mostré antes (si quisiera medir de nuevo en la terraza tendría que hacerlo a las 3 de la mañana, por que ahora hacen como 40ºC a la sombra ), y revolviendo y "zoomeando" un poco encontré lo que les muestro en la figura de abajo dentro del círculo rojo:


Jaja!Que tul?
Ese "pedazo de senoide" está justo a la fc del xover -1552 Hz (anduvo cerca.... eh?) pero me llama la atención la forma y amplitud que tiene . Hay que aclarar que en la conexión de múltiples xover LR como en este caso, hay que tener mucho cuidado para que _electricamente _estas cosas se minimicen, pero no  pensé verla en la rsta acústica.  (mas allá de que SI tuve cuidado).
No creo que sea para preocuparse ya que solo tiene 1dB para cada lado, y si bien está en la parte "sensible" del espectro acústico humano, no he encontrado el efecto por más que lo he buscado. En verdad yo creo que se trata de la rsta en fcia del ajuste temporal... pero no sé. Voy a ver si le encuentro explicación


----------



## Fogonazo

Seguramente es producto de *NO* haber empleado cables aislados en lombriz del Himalaya. virgen por supuesto.

1db está al límite de percepción de la mayoría de los humanos siempre que no sean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 así que no me preocuparía por eso.

¿ Esto como lo probaste, 1 gabinete, los 2 gabinetes ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JUA!!!
Es la respuesta de uno solo de los gabinetes. La excitación es un barrido logarítmico de frecuencia y la rsta en frecuencia está calculada por correlación... en esencia es el funcionamiento estándard del Holmimpulse.
Linkwitz y Self predicen algunas oscilaciones en los filtros en cascada debido a las variaciones de fase entre ellos, así que hay que armar la cascada en una forma no tan convencional para minimizar estos efectos. Yo no creo que sea eso, por que el análisis en frecuencia de las predicciones muestra pequeñas oscilaciones en la rsta en frecuencia pero bastaaaante mas separadas en el espectro y acá aparecen dentro de los 10Hz para cada lado... así que no se a que se debe y habrá que seguir :estudiando: :estudiando:


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo trataría de identificar si esa "Oscilación/Resonancia" proviene de algo eléctrico o mecánico.
Por algún motivo *absolutamente subjetivo* se me ocurre que es mecánica.

Si se me ocurre como comprobar esto mediante algún ensayo "*NO* destructivo" te comento.
Hasta ahora todo lo que se me ocurre incluye cortar y/o pegar lo sería divertido pero inaceptable.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo trataría de identificar si esa "Oscilación/Resonancia" proviene de algo eléctrico o mecánico.
> Por algún motivo *absolutamente subjetivo* se me ocurre que es mecánica.
> Si se me ocurre como comprobar esto mediante algún ensayo "*NO* destructivo" te comento.
> Hasta ahora todo lo que se me ocurre incluye cortar y/o pegar lo sería divertido pero inaceptable.


La prueba es fácil: le meto el mismo barrido al parlante conectado al ampli sin xover, luego se lo mando al tweeter... y finalmente sumo todo en el Holmimpulse.. eso es viable sin mucho lío y tal vez nos saquemos la duda


----------



## AntonioAA

No termino de ver el todo con esto , Profe , pero lo sigo de cerca ! ... Ahora bien , si eso es una medicion con microfono .. wow! que maravilla !! .
He tenido alguna cosita asi , pero en un rango muuuucho mas grande y han sido cuestiones de fase .
No olvidar que por mas L/R ... los parlantes tienen algo de "humano"...
Sigo atento .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> No termino de ver el todo con esto , Profe , pero lo sigo de cerca ! ...


Es un interés puramente "cultural", pero si lo encontramos.... 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Ahora bien , si eso es una medicion con microfono .. wow! que maravilla !! .
> He tenido alguna cosita asi , pero en un rango muuuucho mas grande y han sido cuestiones de fase .


Es una medición con mic pero la curva se reconstruye en forma indirecta... es lo mismo que si midieras con el ARTA, no con el STEPs. Ojo que puede ser un "artefacto" de la medición o del algoritmo, pero como se repite en ambos canales con una diferencia de 1 Hz.... 



AntonioAA dijo:


> No olvidar que por mas L/R ... *los parlantes tienen algo de "humano".*..
> Sigo atento .


----------



## AntonioAA

Dije que tienen algo de "humano" porque siempre queda alguna imprevisibilidad en su comportamiento.... no por alguna virtud de las escasas de los terrícolas....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Continuamos con mas información semi-subjetiva 
El asunto que he estado analizando es el subwoofer y la integración con los mid-woofers, que a fin de cuentas lleva una LT para las muy bajas frecuencias y un shelving-high-pass en las altas para lograr la integración con los mids.

Primero les cuento que la respuesta del subwoofer es TOTALMENTE diferente: antes estaba con f3=25Hz y el Qtc=0.8 y ahora tiene f3=30Hz y Qtc=0.5. El efecto de los 5Hz es completamente imperceptible, no así el cambio en el Qtc . Con el valor mas alto la interacción de los graves con la sala era MUCHO mas marcada, y en numerosas oportunidades era fácil apreciar el desarrollo de los modos resonantes con solo moverse un poco para cada lado de la posición de escucha. Con el nuevo valor (0.5) cuesta mucho encontrar los efectos de la sala tal como se hacía antes. Ahora los graves no retumban y la definición es mayor... MUCHO mayor, al punto de que estuve escuchando Jazz at the Pawnshop (uno de los albumes audiófilos por excelencia) y ahora se encontraba "a la vista" el acompañamiento de un contrabajo  que suena con mucha naturalidad y se distingue claramente del resto de los instrumentos del ensamble, cuando antes era casi "invisible". Yo creo que hay dos cosas que cuentan acá:


Primero, el valor del nuevo Qtc, que no exige la performance del subwoofer ped@#$% que tengo y permite una atenuación mas "gradual" de las bajas frecuencias.
Segundo, la extensión en frecuencia del subwoofer, que ahora opera hasta los 118Hz. El efecto no es por la extensión en frecuencia como tal, sino por que ahora los mids no son forzados a llegar mas abajo a costa de distorsión (no tienen la LT) y eso como que "purifica" el sonido de las BF en la parte que les toca.
El otro punto es la integración sub-mids, que se hace *con este circuito* que publiqué hace tiempo.
En resumen, la diferencia entre el ajuste que yo hice antes bajando 6dB el nivel del sub vs. este otro, donde la "rebaja" de nivel se encuentra distribuida a los largo de un ciento de Hz, es bastante escuchable... si has oído lo otro y sabés que buscar . Ahora la integración sub-mids es muy "suave", al punto que no hay distinción entre uno y otros a menos que se analice la altura de la escena sonora, que "baja" un poco cuando hay presencia marcada de graves, lo que no es malo por que la gran mayoría de instrumentos de sonido grave van puestos sobre el piso, así que la realidad de la imagen no se vé comprometida (debería verificar con una tuba ). Es bueno dejar claro que no he compensado temporalmente la dupla sub-mids... por que es un lío (calculo que será algo de 130 µseg) y no hay mucha ventaja en hacerlo en la configuración actual de mi casa... sobre todo por que si cambio la posición relativa sub-mids hay que recalcular la compensación... así que pinta mejor para un DSP que para una ristra de AOs 

Saludos!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Excelente!
Ahora la/s preguntonta:
Ahora cortas a 118 ... antes a cuanto ?? porque decis que te ahorraste la LT de los mids... o sera que ahora tenes mids en serio?? Uno puede hacer mucho por mejorar uno cualunque , pero cuando es bueno ... no hay caso!
Ese corte es por demas de bueno , deja al mid desde abajo de la "zona inteligible" segun postulados de Mr. Linkwitz ..
Por otra parte a esa frecuencia ya deberia ser no-direccional en absoluto ... 

El efecto del "fraseo" de los graves , lo obtuve FORTUITAMENTE  en el taller con la caja con los dos GB 10" dadas las caracteristicas de la caja , del lugar y la ubicacion ... y es genial!!! 
Lo malo que no tengo mucha forma de lograrla en el living con los Seas y el sub Yamaha ( F3 ~~75Hz  en "reinforcement" )


----------



## blanko001

Riquelme está feliz... Y yo de leer todo éste semejante trabajo. Felicito al Dr. Zoidberg por su empeño y en darnos a conocer toda ésta y muy valiosa información. Actualmente no me considero en capacidad de analizar todas las variables que se tuvieron en cuenta, es decir, tanto análisis y estudio riguroso de las propiedades tanto electrónicas como mecánicas (el sonido). Con solo leer todo el tema me doy cuenta que tu sonido superará en mucho a diversos comerciales que dicen ser de muy buenas prestaciones y de muy alto precio.

pués para un trabajo así cito:


> _Una máquina puede hacer el trabajo de 50 hombres ordinarios. Pero no existe ninguna máquina que pueda hacer el trabajo de un hombre extraordinario_


                                                                    Elbert Hubbard


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ahora cortas a 118 ... antes a cuanto ?? porque decis que te ahorraste la LT de los mids... o sera que ahora tenes mids en serio?? Uno puede hacer mucho por mejorar uno cualunque , pero cuando es bueno ... no hay caso!
> Ese corte es por demas de bueno , deja al mid desde abajo de la "zona inteligible" segun postulados de Mr. Linkwitz ..
> Por otra parte a esa frecuencia ya deberia ser no-direccional en absoluto ...


Y...antes cortaba a 100Hz... pero por que le había escapado en el relevamiento de la curva. La idea siempre fué usar los mids sin LT a menos que fuera "extremadamente necesario", así que intenté usar la curva de impedancia para calcular el mejor corte, pero como el Qtc era inferior a 0.71 resulta que el pico de impedancia está "mas abajo" (100Hz) de la f3 de la caja...que resultó ser de 118 Hz según la medición de la rsta en fcia del mid+caja en espacio libre. Por eso tuve que recalcular los filtros a 118Hz. Claro que estoy bastaaante arriba en frecuencia, pero aún dentro del límite de "compromiso" de los 120Hz. Cortando con un Butterworth de 2º orden justo en la f3 logré un filtro quasi-LR con un Q≈0.45 (< 0.5... pero ahí nomás). Para llevarlo justo a 0.5 hubiera tenido que meter una LT, que para este caso, solo resultaba realizable a 80Hz... buena frecuencia superior para un sub pero muy mala para estos mids "chiquitos" por que la distorsión se iba muy arriba. Cortando a 118Hz puedo lograr a esa frecuencia un SPL máximo de ≈93dB (considerando ambos mids) y aún estar dentro del límite de la Xmax permitida, lo que es un valor muy bueno para parlantes tan chicos.
Y es tal como decís: cuando el parlante es bueno, las cosas salen "en forma natural" sin demasiados problemas 



AntonioAA dijo:


> El efecto del "fraseo" de los graves , lo obtuve FORTUITAMENTE  en el taller con la caja con los dos GB 10" dadas las caracteristicas de la caja , del lugar y la ubicacion ... y es genial!!!
> Lo malo que no tengo mucha forma de lograrla en el living con los Seas y el sub Yamaha ( F3 ~~75Hz  en "reinforcement" )


Me mataste con lo del "fraseo"  . Que es eso?????


*@blanko001:*
Muchas gracias por tus apreciaciones! No creo merecer tanto...


----------



## juanfilas




----------



## juliangp

Zoidberg, usaste un subwoofer de mala calidad solo porque querias aprender con todas las técnicas que estas utilizando, o en el momento no tenías suficiente dinero para comprar uno de marca?


----------



## AntonioAA

del Diccionario "Antonio-Castellano" :
*Fraseo*: Dícese de una reproducción en la cual se perciben muy claramente las notas de la ejecución sin estar enmascaradas por la masa general de graves . En el caso del autor , se debe a caja relativamente chica , estar situados en un rincon rodeado de muebles y una cavidad que oficia de horn y en un ambiente lleno de cajas que hace que sea poco reverberante.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


>


Gracias Juan!!!! Pero aún no encuentro los "graves redondos" ... se deben haber ido rodando a la @$%&# 



juliangp dijo:


> Zoidberg, usaste un subwoofer de mala calidad  solo porque querias aprender con todas las técnicas que estas  utilizando, o en el momento no tenías suficiente dinero para comprar uno  de marca?


Nop...lo compré por que era lo que se conseguía en San Juan en ese momento y pretendía hacer baffles de tres vías... que luego me dí cuenta que no cabían en mi casa . En realidad los compré hace varios años... mucho antes de que estudiara en serio el tema de la electroacústica... pero ya entonces ya era tarde  



AntonioAA dijo:


> del Diccionario "Antonio-Castellano" :
> *Fraseo*: Dícese de una reproducción en la cual se perciben muy  claramente las notas de la ejecución sin estar enmascaradas por la masa  general de graves . En el caso del autor , se debe a caja relativamente  chica , estar situados en un rincon rodeado de muebles y una cavidad que  oficia de horn y en un ambiente lleno de cajas que hace que sea poco  reverberante.


Ahhhh... ahora entiendo (nunca había escuchado eso de "fraseo" ).
Yo estimo que, en mi caso, la diferencia está en lo que comenté, por que el sub y su posición son lo mismo que antes y solo ha cambiado la "ecualización aplicada"... que en realidad transforma completamente al sub...


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo del "fraseo" lo he leido respecto a las voces del jazz en el sentido que se usa mas como instrumento respecto de otra musica .....
Un claro ejemplo de ese uso es nuestra amiga en comun http://www.dianakrall.com/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me puse a jugar un rato con el HolmImpulse (de las mediciones viejas) y encontré otra cosa que estaba adeudando: las distorsiones del sistema de baffles 2.1
Las medidas que les traigo corresponden *solo *a los satélites, por que la medición que tomé entonces no contemplaba el sub (y se me perdieron las otras cuando palmó el pendrive....LRPMQLP), pero bueno, para muestra basta un botón.



El software anula el calculo de la THD por debajo del ancho (en frecuencia) del gate por que no es posible medir nada coherente ahí.
La curva de THD es igual a la curva de THD que relevé con el STEPS en espacio libre, pero están 25dB "mas arriba" . A decir verdad, le tengo mas confianza a estas mediciones que a las del STEPS, por que estos parlantes* no pueden tener un THD de -60dB* a la potencia de operación normal  (3% en este caso vs. 0.1% con el STEPS )
En fin.... mas adelante veré de retomar las mediciones nuevamente con el STEPS y comparar para ver que sucede en realidad, por que con el Holmimpulse, si bien la medición es muy simple, la resolución en frecuencia, en este caso, es de 350Hz por lo que la zona "válida" para medir comienza casi en 1kHz hacia arriba.

Edito:
Otro problema puede ser que el Holm mida THD+Ruido, por que permite extraer la respuesta de ruido del sistema y es bastante alta, así que tal vez eso está molestando...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá les muestro las mediciones correspondientes a la THD por 2º y 3º armónica y también el ruido en la medición. Me parece que voy a tener que sacar todos los TL072 y poner los NE5532 en los filtros... 

*THD 2 y 3*


*Ruido:*


----------



## juliangp

Por qué no un opa2134?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por que tiene mas ruido: 8 nV / √Hz del OPA2134 contra 5 nV / √Hz del NE5532... y es *varias veces* mas costoso.


----------



## juliangp

Ahh no miré ese prarámetro, y el ad8022? tiene 2.5nV/√Hz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si, pero el AD8022 vale *cinco dólares *en mouser.com contra *medio dolar* del NE5532 en la casa de electrónica de mi ciudad. Como que no dá la cuenta ... y con el bruto ancho de banda que tiene y es SMD no vá con los PCB que tengo. En fin...no hay que darle muchas vueltas al asunto si por dos pesos lo arreglo, suponiendo que en verdad sea eso


----------



## jorge morales

estimado Dr Zoidberg agradezco de antemano sus finas atenciones, rogando al Creador de los cielos y de la tierra, que su amor y paz esten en todo moemento, en esta año que termina y el proximo que empieza, que lo llene de bendiciones a ud y a su familia, y a toda la Republica de la Argentina, asi tambien a todos y cada uno de los compañeros que integran este bendito foro; le consulto a ud. sobre este diagrama si es viable con un preamplificador para guitarra y que sea portatil, le adjunro el circuito, gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Jorge:
También te deseo que el Señor traiga sobre vos y tu familia la paz y el amor que mereces, y que los llene de bendiciones en este año que ahora comienza.

En cuanto al esquema que has subido te comento que es algo extremadamente simple y de no-muy-buena performance, por que usa filtros pasivos de 1º orden. Si bien cada amplificador opera sobre un rango de frecuencias mas reducido y acorde a lo que debe amplificar, la presencia de filtros de 1º orden pone muchas exigencias sobre los tweeters y puede llevar los midwoffers a una zona de operación problemática. Si lo que deseas es un dos vías, el circuito que presenté *acá *te va a proporcionar un rendimiento muy superior sin poner en riesgo a los parlantes, aunque el costo es mas alto.

Un cordial saludo!!!!


----------



## jorge morales

muchas pero muchas gracias estimado dr Zoidberg, que el Señor le siga llenando de sabiduria y de su inteligencia, para que ud siga ayudando a todo aquel que le consulte, bendiciones shalom dr.


----------



## alberto1012

Reciban un Cordial Saludo desde Colombia

Dr Ezavalla. Me permito hacer una consulta

También quiero hacerme unas bafles muy similares a los que presentaste acá.

pienso usar el Dayton RS 150 y un vifa Xt25

espongo los T/S del woofer
Resonant Frequency (Fs)47.8 HzDC Resistance (Re)6.13 ohms
Voice Coil Inductance (Le)0.59 mHMechanical Q (Qms)2.15
Electromagnetic Q (Qes)0.49Total Q (Qts)0.4
Compliance Equivalent Volume (Vas)0.53 ft.³Mechanical Compliance of Suspension (Cms)1.48 mm/N
BL Product (BL)5.3 TmDiaphragm Mass Inc. Airload (Mms)7.5g
Maximum Linear Excursion (Xmax)4 mmSurface Area of Cone (Sd)84.9 cm²

instruyéndome en el foro me he convencido de las ventajas de la cajas selladas sin embargo el EBP me da en 97 lo que sugiere un diseño bass reflex.

indagando tus parlantes el EBP me da 140

podría seguir con mi diseño sellado (mi inclinación es por tus argumentos en otros post a favor de esta) ??

Gracias

PD Agradezco encontrarme con este foro he leido leido leido y aprendido mucho.
me doy cuenta que entre mas aprendo mas me doy cuenta de mi ignorancia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese parlante es de mayor diámetro que el que yo he usado, así que te recomiendo que lo pruebes en una caja sellada con el WinISD y veas hasta donde llega el Qtc y como queda la respuesta... luego de eso podemos seguir analizando que hacer con él.
Por otra parte, el Vifa XT25 es muy buen tweeter pero no vas a poder usarlo para cumplir con las metas de diseño del sistema que yo presenté, así que o cambiás el tweeter o cambiás las reglas de diseño.

Saludos!!


----------



## alberto1012

Gracias Dr.

El QTC da  0.71

adjunto el grafico con win isd,

por otra parte, por mi falta de experiencia ya pedi hace 20 dias los tweeter vifa xt25 y no tengo forma de retornarlos los pedí de forma impulsiva. que puedo hacer?

cambiar las reglas de diseño es referente a la parte electronica?

gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alberto1012 dijo:


> El QTC da  0.71
> adjunto el grafico con win isd,


MUY BUENO!!!!, pero hay que saber con cual volumen de caja lo lográs, por que no podés usar un baffle del tamaño de una heladera para llegar a ese valor 
De todas formas, con *ese *parlante en *esa *caja cerrada vas a necesitar un subwoofer si o sí.. pero por suerte va cortado sobre los 90Hz ... que es algo muy bueno.



alberto1012 dijo:


> por otra parte, por mi falta de experiencia ya pedi hace 20 dias los tweeter vifa xt25 y no tengo forma de retornarlos los pedí de forma impulsiva. *que puedo hacer?*
> 
> cambiar las reglas de diseño es referente a la parte electronica?


 ... masticar un sapo???? (expresión argentina )
No hay mucho por hacer con eso, así que tendrás que medir las respuestas del mid y del tweeter y ver que se puede lograr con ellas. Electrónicamente podés lograr cualquier cosa, pero el problema son las limitaciones electromecánicas de los parlantes. Por ejemplo, el XT25 no podés cortarlo a menos de 2.5kHz (quizás un poquito menos con un LR de 4º orden), así que con esa limitación, vas a tener que medir el midwoofer para ver como se comporta hasta esa frecuencia.... y un poco mas arriba también. Sin saber eso, no puede adivinarse nada...


----------



## alberto1012

Dr Ezavalla

De nuevo gracias por sus respuestas.

El volumen de la caja es de 5.7 litros, por otra parte según veo la gráfica de respuesta creo solo responde bien los mid woofers hasta 3 khz luego se ven una curva no muy buena dicen que se debe a que el cono es de aluminio.

Pienso usar subwoofer, también quiero que sea sellado. siempre pensé que bass reflex era lo mejor pero en tu post del diseño del subwoofer, los argumentos que presentantes en pro del sellado me hicieron replantearme de bass reflex a sellado.

ademas la corrección de la transformación de linkwitz que presentaste es genial

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alberto1012 dijo:


> Dr Ezavalla


   Soy el Dr. Zoidberg o ezavalla a secas! El título de Dr. es del personaje, no mío 



alberto1012 dijo:


> El volumen de la caja es de 5.7 litros, por otra parte según veo la gráfica de respuesta creo solo responde bien los mid woofers hasta 3 khz luego se ven una curva no muy buena dicen que se debe a que el cono es de aluminio.


OK. Pero es volumen es un "poco chico", así que es un poquito mas complicado diseñar una caja que permita el montaje de los parlantes y que guarde buena apariencia. De todas maneras, cuando tengas los Dayton, mediles los parámetros T/S como dice *acá *y luego verificás si el volumen y el Qtc son correctos o nó, ya que de eso dependerá los filtros LR que debas implementar.



alberto1012 dijo:


> Pienso usar subwoofer, también quiero que sea sellado. siempre pensé que bass reflex era lo mejor pero en tu post del diseño del subwoofer, los argumentos que presentantes en pro del sellado me hicieron replantearme de bass reflex a sellado.


Y.... yo prefiero el sonido de los sub sellados, pero habrá que ver que parlante para sub conseguís... por que no todos permiten corregirlos fácilmente.



alberto1012 dijo:


> ademas la corrección de la transformación de linkwitz que presentaste es genial


Es un desarrollo excelente del genio de Sigfried Linkwitz. Cuando puedas, visitá *su web*, por que hay muchísimas cosas para aprender ahí.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mas chamullo "auditivo".
Resulta que hace unos días estaba tratando de escuchar música pero hacía taaanto calor que abrí la ventana que está detras del baffle y los sillones en este esquema:
Ver el archivo adjunto 101983​
Es increíble como se nota el efecto de la ausencia de los "rebotes" de sonido posteriores al baffle como cuando está cerrada la ventana. La escena se reduce a un 70% mas o menos y todo suena muy bien del lado de la derecha de la imagen y un poco pasando el centro hacia la izquierda, pero nada más. De la izquierda, donde "falta el fondo" el sonido pierde "cuerpo"... no es que se escuche mal, sino que suena como si la fuente de sonido izquierda estuviera "aislada y sola". Por supuesto, si cierro la ventana todo vuelve a la normalidad y el sonido envuelve nuevamente.

La otra cosa que he notado es sobre los graves: cuando estoy escuchando en la sala la impresión es la de estar metido en los graves... no sé... a mi se me asemeja a esas escenas en las películas de terror donde hay una niebla que llega hasta la altura de las rodillas.... pues bueno, esto es algo parecido pero con los sonidos graves. Es más, si me muevo a la sala de al lado, el efecto desaparece por completo y los graves se escuchan bien pero "no están presentes", y si vuelvo a la sala de escucha me meto en los graves de nuevo. Claro que no por esto los graves pierden claridad ni definición, pero la sensación es rara, sobre todo en esos temas que tienen una base de graves pero sin golpes. Que loco... :loco:


----------



## juanfilas

El tema de la imagen estereo debe ser por que elimanas los rebotes a la izq. del bafle izq. por que los rebotes que estan "para adentro" tienden a achicar la imagen, por eso yo los elimino, y refuerzo las reflexiones primarias laterles (y elimino las cross laterales).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> El tema de la imagen estereo debe ser por que  elimanas los rebotes a la izq. del bafle izq. por que los rebotes que  estan "para adentro" tienden a achicar la imagen, por eso yo los  elimino


Es que a la izquierda de ese baffle no hay cambios físicos . Además la ventana es de 4 hojas y solo abro las dos del medio, que están justo detrás del baffle.. digamos que "pierdo" 40cm detrás del baffle para cada lado.. o algo así  .

Además es algo raro, por que no es que pierda el 30% del ancho de imagen... mas bien es como si me hubiera desplazado un poco hacia el lado del parlante derecho... no se si soy claro , pero no es que la imagen termine a la derecha del baffle izquierdo, sino que es como si se "atenuara" un poco a la izquierda igual que cuando te acercás físicamente al baffle derecho.... 

De todas maneras tendría que repetir estas pruebas con los baffles en el lugar correcto.. pero no tiene mucho caso por que no puedo tenerlos así permanentemente .



juanfilas dijo:


> y refuerzo las reflexiones primarias laterles (y elimino las  cross laterales).


 Y vas a terminar armando un "dipolo virtual"


----------



## AntonioAA

Eso!! cuando vamos por los dipolos????


----------



## Fogonazo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Eso!! cuando vamos por los dipolos????



 O por una casa nueva, *! Sin ventanas ¡*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> AntonioAA dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Eso!! cuando vamos por los dipolos????
> 
> 
> 
> O por una casa nueva, *! Sin ventanas ¡*
Hacer clic para expandir...

  
Eso vá en mi próxima vida!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seguimos con los experimentos y el chamullo:

Desde que dejé los baffles y amplificadores quietos en forma definitiva, había desactivado el BBC Dip presente en el xover y escuchaba de esa forma sin problemas. Sin embargo, a la vuelta de las vacaciones y luego de 15 días de no escuchar música (no al menos la que me gusta a mí ) me senté hace un par de noches a escuchar el CD de Eric Clapton Unplugged y luego uno de Lionel Richie que grabé hace algo mas de una año pero nunca había reproducido.

Bueno, el asunto es que ahora notaba los sonidos como "mas anchos": las voces no estaban en un único punto, sino que parecía que tenían un "ancho" de mas de medio metro ... bastante diferente a como se escucha una voz en la realidad. Con los instrumentos pasaba lo mismo: las violas de Eric y el flaco que lo acompañaba, si bien conservaban su posición espacial, también sonaban "anchas" y no muy bien localizadas.

Así las cosas, me acordé que Don Linkwitz, en alguna parte de su sitio, comentaba este mismo efecto y que se corregía usando el BBC Dip. Bien... yo antes había probado este dip (y también probamos uno variable con juanfilas en sus baffles) y el resultado era que la imagen acústica se alejaba un poco en función del ancho y frecuencia central del dip... así que no esperaba algo diferente acá. En fin, para ver si se arreglaba el tema, activé la perilla del BBC Dip en el xover e inmediatamente las voces e instrumentos tomaron la "dimensión correcta" (digo yo... al menos se parece mucho mas a la realidad), aparte de alejarse un poco tal como había sucedido antes... pero _*creo *_que este "alejamiento" es un efecto colateral de la reducción espacial de la voces.... o que se yó .

El asunto es que ahora se escucha espacialmente correcto, pero lo más importante es el efecto de acostumbramiento del oído. Yo antes no encontraba anomalía alguna y todo me parecía OK, y me tuve que ir de vacaciones y resetear (supongo) el cerebro y los oídos durante un par de semanas para encontrar algo que tenía frente a mí . La moraleja es la que ya saben: *no confíes en tus propios oídos * *por que son muy fáciles de engañar*. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## detrakx

Ez creo comprender los fenomenos que experimentastes.
En el momento que abristes las ventanas a primera vista sucedio lo siguiente:
- El espacio libre entre las ventanas se traduce a un absorbente ideal. Todo sonido incidente sigue su curso hacia el exterior. 
- El cambio de angulo de las ventanas implica tambien en una redireccion de las reflexiones especulares.
  equivale a un reflector que apunta hacia otro lado. 

El absorbente ideal es el causante de la atenuacion del canal L, y psicoacusticamente de la sensacion de que el canal R tenga mas presencia.
Por otro lado, el angulo de las ventanas al redireccionar las reflexiones, las mas notorias son las tempranas
estas son las que aportan ambiencia e integran la imagen stereo, especialmente frecuencias medias y agudas.

Despues el tema de los bajos, se debe tratar por los modos propios de la sala, donde hay maximos y minimos de presion distribuidos. A pesar de ello es comun encontrarse con zonas donde se puede apreciar subbajos impresionantes y no escuchar el kick de un bombo.  
Lo mejor que es puede hacer es buscar una ubicacion adecuada del punto de escucha en la sala y acomodar acorde las cajas.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

detrakx dijo:


> Ez creo comprender los fenomenos que experimentastes.
> En el momento que abristes las ventanas a primera vista sucedio lo siguiente:
> - El espacio libre entre las ventanas se traduce a un absorbente ideal. Todo sonido incidente sigue su curso hacia el exterior.
> - El cambio de angulo de las ventanas implica tambien en una redireccion de las reflexiones especulares.
> equivale a un reflector que apunta hacia otro lado.


Hola detrakx!
Si, ese efecto me queda claro. Lo que me llamó mucho la atención, y por eso hice el comentario, es la dispersión omnidireccional lograda, al punto que abriendo las ventanas detrás del baffle cambiaba tanto el sonido por las causas que vos bien describís 



detrakx dijo:


> Despues el tema de los bajos, se debe tratar por los modos propios de la sala, donde hay maximos y minimos de presion distribuidos. A pesar de ello es comun encontrarse con zonas donde se puede apreciar subbajos impresionantes y no escuchar el kick de un bombo.
> Lo mejor que es puede hacer es buscar una ubicacion adecuada del punto de escucha en la sala y acomodar acorde las cajas.


Esto ya no me resulta taaan evidente . Acá el asunto no es la "profundidad" de los bajos sino el espacio, altura y "uniformidad" que psicoacústicamente se puede apreciar en ciertas grabaciones. Fijate que yo he caminado en las inmediaciones de la zona de escucha (ponele... un par de metros a la redonda) y el efecto se mantiene. Yo le atribuyo este comportamiento a la sala, que está cruzada por sillones absorbentes y tiene varias cosas difusoras en las paredes y en el resto del espacio... pero no sé... la longitud de onda de las frecuencias involucradas es muy grande como para garantizar que esto sea la causa ... además antes también estaban esas cosas y el efecto no era el mismo...


----------



## detrakx

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esto ya no me resulta taaan evidente . Acá el asunto no es la "profundidad" de los bajos sino el espacio, altura y "uniformidad" que psicoacústicamente se puede apreciar en ciertas grabaciones. Fijate que yo he caminado en las inmediaciones de la zona de escucha (ponele... un par de metros a la redonda) y el efecto se mantiene. Yo le atribuyo este comportamiento a la sala, que está cruzada por sillones absorbentes y tiene varias cosas difusoras en las paredes y en el resto del espacio... pero no sé... la longitud de onda de las frecuencias involucradas es muy grande como para garantizar que esto sea la causa ... además antes también estaban esas cosas y el efecto no era el mismo...



Definitivamente es asi, la principal causa es la geometria del recinto, un sillon o un mueble no es obstaculo para las bajas frencuencias. Estos apenas ofrecen un poco de absorcion.
Si se quiere obtener uniformidad en bajas frecuencias se necesita gran porcentaje de difusion dentro de la sala, y dichos difusores deberian ser tan grandes, que en la practica no son aplicables.
Imaginate que la salientes de estos deberian rondar de 1 a 4m.  

Si en algun momento puedes identificar los modos, y evaluar si ellos estan involucrados en este efecto acustico el cual comentas.
En este link hay un soft muy simple de utilizar.
http://realtraps.com/modecalc.htm

PD: Si realizas las pruebas que solo sean con 1 solo canal de sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

detrakx dijo:


> Si en algun momento puedes identificar los modos, y evaluar si ellos estan involucrados en este efecto acustico el cual comentas.
> En este link hay un soft muy simple de utilizar.
> http://realtraps.com/modecalc.htm
> 
> PD: Si realizas las pruebas que solo sean con 1 solo canal de sistema.


Sip... a ModeCalc lo vengo usando hace un tiempo para evaluar la amplitud teórica de los modos y ver cual podía ser la causa... pero voy a tener que poner el micrófono para validar que es lo que sucede. Estos son los resultado del ModeCalc en mi sala (a los modos con líneas rojas no hay que darles mucha bola por que corresponden a una altura media del techo de 3.5m, pero este no es plano sino a "dos aguas", así que no creo que sean valores realmente significativos.



De todas formas, la cantidad de modos en el rango de frecuencias manejado por el subwoofer (19 a 118Hz) no es muy alta...


----------



## detrakx

En un principio las dimensiones del recinto tienen buena pinta, es decir la relacion entre ellas hace que los modos esten distribuidos y eso miniza los maximos y minimos.
El techo dos aguas rompe el paralelismo con el suelo eso seria una ventaja. Peeeeero tambien puede causar (modos no uniformes), aunque no parezca en las salas existen modos tangenciales y oblicuos. Por otra parte dependiendo del angulo de la concavidad del techo este podria ser causante de alguna focalizacion.  

Por otra parte me parece buena idea, la de poner el mic. Sin embargo hay una sistema mas facil de hacerlo.
Consiste en poner el generador de ondas y caminar en la sala. Te vas a sorprender  al escuchar los modos. 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eso es lo que voy a hacer ... le voy a dar con el generador de ruido rosa antes del xover y veré que sale solamente por el sub.


----------



## detrakx

Mas simple aun con "Señales sinusoidales". Por ejemplo el primer modo a lo largo es de 28Hz, activas la señal y te vas al medio de la sala, encontraras al toque el valle de presion, luego te mueves hacia adelante y hacia atras para percibir la diferencia de presion, .Despues haces lo mismo con el primer modo a lo ancho. Y asi sucesivamente con los modos de mayor orden.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seee.... eso es para localizarlos, pero con la música no he encontrado esa localización sino solo el "efecto de uniformidad"   (que se yo como se llama). Por eso pensaba usar ruido rosa con espectro acotado por el xover, con la idea de ver si se logra el mismo efecto o es otra cosa que habrá que seguir buscando...


----------



## detrakx

Si o mas bien una clase de envolvencia. 
Proba algunos sonidos, de instrumentos aislados bombos, toms, solo de bajo, etc.
quizas eso te pueda orientar un poco mas.

Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva

Hola Eduardo, una vez mas te felicito por el tremendo laburo, te paso un dato, bajate Hell Freezes Over, de The Eagles, comentame como va la escena sonora  , principalmente en Desperado, New York Minute,Take it Easy y The Girl from Yesterday.

Todavia sigo dando vueltas con mi subwoofer. 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias cyver!! Salgo a pedirselo prestado a unos rusos que conozco 

PD1: Que pasó con el subwoofer????

PD2: Es la versión Live del album de The Eagles??? o es de estudio???

PD3: Me encanta el country de The Eagles


----------



## cyverlarva

A mi gusto la version live, primero escuchala, despues bajate el video, cuando ves la disposicion de los instrumentos te quedas duro.


Mi subwoofer esta en estado vegetativo, mucho trabajo y poco tiempo. Muy mala combinacion.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> A mi gusto la version live, primero escuchala, despues bajate el video, cuando ves la disposicion de los instrumentos te quedas duro.


Me dijo el ruso que ya me lo manda con un cadete, pero que viene lento por que está solo 
Así que voy a hacer lo que decís 



cyverlarva dijo:


> Mi subwoofer esta en estado vegetativo, mucho trabajo y poco tiempo. Muy mala combinacion.


Pésima combinación, pero tendrás que armarte de paciencia... yo me demoré dos años y medio en hacer estos baffles, el xover y los amplis.... puuuuura paciencia  por no decirle de otra forma...
Y terminaste los amplis con MOSFET que estabas armando?


----------



## cyverlarva

Si, necesito tiempo y lugar, pero en fin hay que tener paciencia.

El ampli anda barbaro, quedo con 3 etapas, alimentando central y surrounds. Solo de vez en cuando un zumbido que jode, pero nada mas.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> El ampli anda barbaro, quedo con 3 etapas, alimentando central y surrounds. Solo de vez en cuando un zumbido que jode, pero nada mas.


Bueníiiisimoooo!!!!  ... y veo que ya tenés el 5.1 casi completo!!!!
Felicidades!!


----------



## alberto1012

Estimado Ezavalla

alrededor de un mes te realice unas preguntas para hacer unos satélites similares a los tuyos, como es una constante amablemente resolviste todas mis dudas y quedamos en tenerlos físicos para medirlos.

retomando el tema son unos parlantes (dayton rs 150 6" - vifa xt25) los cuales demoraron mucho en llegar a mi país.

Mi consulta es la siguiente, el EBP me arroja 116(lo que sugiere un bass Reflex)  los de tu proyecto serian según mis cálculos 140.

sigo inclinado por un gabinete sellado por mis preferencias influenciadas en tus post al respecto 

te envió las mediciones de los  parámetros T/S y la simulación con win Isd.

De nuevo muy agradecido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Alberto:
Bueno, el asunto ahora es definir quie quieres lograr con tus baffles.
El Dayton que has comprado es un parlante bastante mas grande que los Peerless que yo usé y sí se prestan para hacer una caja bass-reflex que puede estar sintonizada a mas o menos 60Hz. Esto permitiría, en el futuro, agregar un subwoofer y por ahora solo usar ambos satélites y nada más.Pero si vos sabés que ya vas a agregar un subwoofer, entonces tal vez te convenga apuntar a un diseño de caja sellada... aunque el subwoofer venga cortado mas arriba (sobre los 100Hz según lo que se vé en el gráfico del WinISD). Es hora de tomar la decisión sobre el tipo de caja a usar, sobre todo por que la curva de la simulación de caja sellada está excelente para agregarle un FPB de Butterworth de 2º orden en 95 Hz para lograr un LR acústico de 4º orden y el volumen final de la caja permite la construcción de un baffle sellado de dimensiones reducidas, pero baiendo desde yá que la frecuencia de corte inferior del baffle va a ser "relativamente" alta... aunque 100Hz es un buen límite superior .

Por otra parte, una vez que elijas el tipo de caja, vas a tener que analizar la respuesta del Dayton en frecuencias medias-altas, por que necesitás asegurarte de que llegue sin problemas a los 2 o 2.5Khz cosa de poder cortar el tweeter que has elegido a una frecuencia que no lo ponga en riesgo, que calculo que será mayor a 2 Khz pero no mucho mas alta que eso para asegurar radiación mas o menos omnidireccional.

Cuando decidas que camino vas a tomar seguimos con el análisis


----------



## alberto1012

Hola Ezavalla 

Definitivamente usare un subwoofer el cual fabricare siguiendo los pasos y documentación que expusiste en otro post. *Diseño de un Subwoofer - Parte 1: La caja *

me gustaria cortar los satelites en 80hz - 100hz para lo cual pido tu consejo cual seria lo mas conveniente.

aun no tengo el micrófono para medir la respuesta en frecuencia de los parlantes , no obstante indagando en otros foros este dayton llega sin problema a los 3 khz sin embargo advierten cortarlo en al menos 4 orden, por que el cono es metálico y tiene una respuesta muy irregular después de este punto, adjunto una gráfica del dayton de un sitio web que encontré.

según lo indicado definitivamente me decido por bafle sellado 

Soy un joven muy agradecido por estos conocimientos que compartes GRACIAS


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Entonces vamos por los sellados.
Desde ya es necesario usar un subwoofer, y lo que yo escribí en el hilo que mencionás te va a servir de guía para comenzar.
En cuanto a los satélites, en base a la simulación con el WinISD se puede decir que la frecuencia de corte inferior del xover va a estar entre 90 y 100 Hz, pero esto hay que confirmarlo con mediciones usando un micrófono y con los parlantes ya puestos en su caja, para ver que tan cerca de la simulación con el WinISD estamos.

Por otra parte, hay una complicación con la respuesta del Dayton, por que el "descontrol" comienza cerca de los 2kHz que es la frecuencia mínima a la que podemos cortar un XT25 (esperemos que esto lo vea juanfilas que es un especialista con estos tweeters), así que tambien vas a tener que medir como se comporta tu Dayton en su caja para saber que corrección vas a tener que hacer... pero pinta medio enrredada por el dip en 4.5 kHz y su caída lateral.
Parece cierto lo que dices de cortar en 4º orden el Dayton, el problema es que no sé si el Vifa se va a comportar correctamente a esa frecuencia, así que vas a tener que medirlo también cuando lo pongas en la caja,

Para continuar, te recomiendo que hagas una caja sellada del tamaño que te dá el WinISD y coloques en ella ambos parlantes... por que vas a tener que medir con micrófono.

*PD:* Demás está decir que vas a multiamplificar estos baffles, por quelos cortes en 4º orden y la correcciones son mucho mas simple y económicas de hacer a nivel de línea.


----------



## alberto1012

Gracias Ezavalla

voy a fabricar una caja de madera a nivel de pruebas como indicas, voy a demorarme un poco porque debo conseguir un micrófono para mediciones.

mi pregunta es las mediciones las hago sin el crossoover estimado 90 hz - 100hz)? para ver la respuesta en la caja?.

si contemplo usar filtros activos y por fortuna tengo varios amplificadores disponibles

estere publicando los avances según las indicaciones que me brindas.

Mil Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alberto1012 dijo:


> Gracias Ezavalla


Deee nada!!!!!



alberto1012 dijo:


> voy a fabricar una caja de madera a nivel de pruebas como indicas, voy a demorarme un poco porque debo conseguir un micrófono para mediciones.


Ok.
Si solo vas a medir este diseño, tal vez te convenga comenzar con un mic de computadora, de este tipo:





Son de bajo costo y para las primeras mediciones es probable que vaya bien. Luego verás si continuas con la inversión o nó.



alberto1012 dijo:


> mi pregunta es las mediciones las hago sin el crossoover estimado 90 hz - 100hz)? para ver la respuesta en la caja?.


Sip... sin ningun crossover, por que quieres ver como responde cada parlante en su caja, y en base a eso podrás determinar como diseñar el crossover. Solo debes tener cuidado de no exceder la frecuencia inferior del tweeter para no dañarlo.

Esto es de lectura obligada si aún no lo has hecho: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/entendiendo-filtros-activos-linkwitz-riley-90021/


----------



## juanfilas

Ojo Alberto con el XT25, si vas a cortar en 4to orden, como mínimo tenes que cortar a 2.5khz si no queres que la distorsión armónica sea muy alta, el pico en 10khz de midwoofer lo vas a tener que filtrar con un notch por que te va a molestar, por mas que cortes en 4to orden.

Cualquier cosa, avisa y vemos como lo solucionamos!

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Hola Eduardo, una vez mas te felicito por el tremendo laburo, te paso un dato, bajate Hell Freezes Over, de The Eagles, *comentame como va la escena sonora*  , principalmente en Desperado, New York Minute,Take it Easy y The Girl from Yesterday.


El recital está MOOOOIIIII  BUEEEEENNOOOOO!!!!! pero recién ayer terminé de bajar el tremendo DVD de 7 Gb 

En el DVD "veo" mejor la escena sonora que en el CD , pero lo que no me gusta mucho es que todos tocan la viola en la misma línea, así que no hay imagen de profundidad... excepto quizás un poco cuando suena la orquesta, pero me parece que es más un tema de realimentación visual con la imagen del TV. Lo que sí está muy bueno es la imagen "a lo ancho" donde se localiza bien a cada guitarra, peeero... las que no están muy bien son las voces, al menos en lo que respecta a la relación con las imágenes, o al menos es lo que me sucede a mí, por que tengo el centro del TV como medio metro por encima del centro tweeter-midwoofer, así que no me coinciden espacialmente las voces con las imágenes (además parece que el DVD está algunas centenas de milisegundos desfasados respecto a la imagen)... como que la voz sale del pecho y no de la boca , pero bue... así estan los equipos en mis casa...

La verdad es que el recital del 94 (cuando volvieron a juntarse) es excelente y la imagen que logra es muy buena


----------



## cyverlarva

Excelente!!!! y tremendo que te dieras cuenta el tema de las voces. La imagen a lo ancho es impresionante se puede distinguir perfectamente que viola toca, pero si notas bien las voces se aplanan completamente, y pierden espacialidad. Pareciese que las guitarras se grabaron de una forma y las voces completamente distinto y efectivamente es asi. Geffen habia firmado un contrato con la gente de DTS para sacar un disco que promoviera el formato multicanal, Dolby venia matando con las peliculas y se pretendia instaurar el concepto que la menor compresion de DTS significara mejor calidad, cuando salio Hell Freezes Over se mezclo una pista en LPCM 2.0, y otra en DTS 5.1, la multicanal a nivel espectacular marco una etapa, voces saliendo por los rears, platillos que sonaban en los canales delanteros y traseros, algo muy impresionante. Ahora a nivel realidad y preservar la integridad de la obra olvidate, para quienes buscaban el concepto multicanal como una eventual mejora del stereo quedaron totalmente desilucionados. Mi recomendacion fue precisamente por el tema de las violas, y el bajo. 
Un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Excelente!!!! y tremendo que te dieras cuenta el tema de las voces. La imagen a lo ancho es impresionante se puede distinguir perfectamente que viola toca, pero si notas bien las voces se aplanan completamente, y pierden espacialidad. *Pareciese que las guitarras se grabaron de una forma y las voces completamente distinto y efectivamente es asi.*



Sip... el efecto es bastante evidente: los instrumentos están bien ubicados pero las voces... 



cyverlarva dijo:


> Geffen habia firmado un contrato con la gente de DTS para sacar un disco que promoviera el formato multicanal, Dolby venia matando con las peliculas y se pretendia instaurar el concepto que la menor compresion de DTS significara mejor calidad, cuando salio Hell Freezes Over se mezclo una pista en LPCM 2.0, y otra en DTS 5.1, la multicanal a nivel espectacular marco una etapa, voces saliendo por los rears, platillos que sonaban en los canales delanteros y traseros, algo muy impresionante. Ahora a nivel realidad y preservar la integridad de la obra olvidate, para quienes buscaban el concepto multicanal como una eventual mejora del stereo quedaron totalmente desilucionados. Mi recomendacion fue precisamente por el tema de las violas, y el bajo.
> Un abrazo.


Ahhhh... pero que buena info!!! Había leído un poco sobre The Hell Freezes Over pero no me metí con el tema de la producción. Lamentablemente no tengo acceso a un sistema 5.1, salvo en la PC de mi hijo, así que voy a tratar de probar ahí para ver los efectos multicanal. Pero me imagino, tal como decís... es puro efecto pero poca realidad.

Un abrazo!!


----------



## alberto1012

Cordial Saludo

Ezavalla, 

He logrado medir los dayton en una caja provisional de 8 litros, adjunto las gráficas de una medida a un metro y otra en campo cercano.

la medición la realice con mic barato de pc de acuerdo a tu consejo.

no tenia mucha idea de como medir, busque información en el foro e Internet, adjunto una guía que me sirvió mucho, que espero le sirva a otro inexperto como yo.

tal cual como decía Juanfilas hay un pico en 10 khz según las gráficas

lamento demorarme en las mediciones pero solo tengo los fines de semana para poder cortar madera y otros, no obstante estoy impaciente por empezar manos a la obra, pero quiero hacer algo cuantificado medido, estudiado y no entrar en el campo de las subjetividades, como fueron mis primeros bafles


Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno.. está bastante parecido a la especificación del datasheet. Ahora vas a tener que tratar de relevar la distorsión entre 1 y 4 kHz para tratar de elegir un lugar adecuado donde hacer el corte, sabiendo desde ya que el XT25 no lo podés bajar de 2.5 kHz. Acá vas a tener que jugar un rato con el corte del mid y del tweeter para encontrar el punto correcto para mabos y dejar plana la rsta en frecuencia (para este conjunto de parlantes yo trataría de usar el LSPCad para probar la mejor solución).
Por otra parte, yo no me haría mucho drama - por ahora - por el pico en 10 kHz, por que lo vas a tener atenuado cerca de 40dB una vez que cortes el mid con un LR de 4º orden a 2.5 o 3 kHz.

*PD: *Para este conjunto de parlantes yo trataría de usar el LSPCad para probar la mejor solución No te hagás problema por tener poco tiempo. Yo me demoré mas de un año en hacer estos baffles, aunque tuve que armar el xover y el ampli de los tweeters.


----------



## alberto1012

Ezavalla  Gracias  

siguiendo tu guía en este punto puedo armar ya los parlantes en su caja final?.

es tan fea la caja de pruebas que hice con pedazos de mdf que me siento avergonzado

por otra parte investigando un miembro de diyaudio de origen de Dinamarca publico hace tiempo este software:  HOLMImpulse Freeware con este también medí la Respuesta en frecuencia, me pareció fácil. publico la medición hecha por este software, 

PD: envió la forma que me gustaría hacer la caja, por lo de la difracción por borde y alineamiento temporal.  

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alberto1012 dijo:


> Ezavalla  Gracias
> siguiendo tu guía en este punto puedo armar ya los parlantes en su caja final?.
> es tan fea la caja de pruebas que hice con pedazos de mdf que me siento avergonzado


No se cual es el problema???? Si es solo una caja de prueba preliminar... 



alberto1012 dijo:


> por otra parte investigando un miembro de diyaudio de origen de Dinamarca publico hace tiempo este software:  HOLMImpulse Freeware con este también medí la Respuesta en frecuencia, me pareció fácil. publico la medición hecha por este software,


Si.. el Holmimpulse hace lo mismo que el ARTA pero mas fácil. Sin embargo, debés tener en cuenta que el ancho de la "ventana" de medición te fija la resolución y la minima frecuencia a medir, que en tu caso es de 600 Hz. Tratá de ampliar el impulso de medición y ajustá ahí el ancho de la ventana como para que elimine la primer reflexión (la del piso)... lo que debería quedar cerca de los 300Hz. De esa manera aún no podés usar la respuesta en baja frecuencia (<300Hz) pero al menos tenés mas resolución para investigar en los medios.



alberto1012 dijo:


> PD: envió la forma que me gustaría hacer la caja, por lo de la difracción por borde y alineamiento temporal.


Esas cajas están muy bien... son parecidas a las que hace juanfilas . El único problema con ese diseño es la distancia entre los centros del mid y el tweeter, que debe ser menor que una longitud de onda a la frecuencia de corte. En tu caso va a ser difícil lograrla, por que tiene que ser inferior a 13 cm si el corte es a 2.5 kHz, pero al menos no hay que separarlos taaaanto como en la foto por que vas a tener múltiples lóbulos de radiación en lugar de uno solo unificado.


----------



## alberto1012

Muy buen día

Ezavalla

me permito hacer una pregunta , estoy  midiendo el mdf para cuantificar su corte.

con el fin de alinear en fase los parlantes quiero hacerlo a nivel físico (por cuestiones estéticas).

he tenido en cuenta la separación de los puntos centrales de los parlantes y la frecuencia de corte (estimada) tal como fue tu enseñanza, en este caso: velocidad del sonido/frecuencia de corte 344/2500=0.1367 Mts.

la inclinación la he calculado conociendo la profundidad del cono del woofer en este caso 2 centímetros, de acuerdo a esto me da una inclinación de 80 grado Aprox.

adjunto una gráfica donde me explico, es esta la forma de calcularlo??

muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y... esa es un forma de calcularlo, pero en realidad no sabés cuanto es la diferencia en tiempo hasta que no la midas con el ARTA. *En este tema*, AntonioAA explica como se hace y como hizo él la corrección por desplazamiento físico de los parlantes*, *que es diferente a lo que vos proponés.
Tené en cuenta que si bien tu propuesta es "viable" desde el punto de vista del ajuste temporal de los parlantes, habría que analizar que tan viable es desde el punto de vista de los filtros LR, por que si ponés los parlantes como proponés hacerlo, ahora la escucha va a ser siempre off-axis y vas a tener el eje del lóbulo apuntando al techo .
Sinceramente, eso es algo que a mí no me gusta... mas allá de que complica el diseño y construcción de la caja...
.


----------



## alberto1012

Aprecio la atención y la ayuda,

Estaré documentando la construcción y de paso molestando 

Gracias Señor Eduardo zavalla


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y... esa es un forma de calcularlo, pero en realidad no sabés cuanto es la diferencia en tiempo hasta que no la midas con el ARTA. *En este tema*, AntonioAA explica como se hace y como hizo él la corrección por desplazamiento físico de los parlantes*, *que es diferente a lo que vos proponés.
> Tené en cuenta que si bien tu propuesta es "viable" desde el punto de vista del ajuste temporal de los parlantes, habría que analizar que tan viable es desde el punto de vista de los filtros LR, por que si ponés los parlantes como proponés hacerlo, ahora la escucha va a ser siempre off-axis y vas a tener el eje del lóbulo apuntando al techo .
> Sinceramente, eso es algo que a mí no me gusta... mas allá de que complica el diseño y construcción de la caja...
> .



Excmo. Dr. Z : Te recuerdo que un postulado del filtro de LR es para parlantes TEMPORALMENTE ALINEADOS , de modo que tendria que funcionar bien.
Otra: Recuerden que no note problemas de difracción con el borde que implementé.
Otra II : La distancia calculada con el metodo implementado entre ondas , coincidia muy aproximadamente con la profundidad del cono , de modo que creo que no puede haber tanto error corrigiendo como propone . 
La contra que le veo es que el tweeter queda off-axis , lo cual es nefasto . Hay implementaciones con un angulo entre la cara del tweeter y la cara del woofer , sin el escalón que hice yo ... habria que probar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Excmo. Dr. Z : Te recuerdo que un postulado del filtro de LR es para parlantes TEMPORALMENTE ALINEADOS , de modo que tendria que funcionar bien.


Claro que sí, pero el problema es que no vas a escuchar en el eje del lóbulo, sino que siempre escucharás off-axis (fuera del eje del lóbulo), con lo cual el campo reverberante será diferente (cuanto no lo sé) a lo que escucharías en una configuración tradicional con los parlantes de frente.
Yo sé que tal vez es buscarle la quinta pata al gato, pero si te vas a tomar el laburo de desarrollar y ajustar un filtro activo con LT y toda la bola, lo menos que se puede hacer es empezar de la forma correcta y no apuntar los parlantes al techo y deformar todo el filtro peine de los rebotes en el piso... por dar un ejemplo .

Digo... para que vas a hacer una compensación física con la pared del baffle chueca *si con dos o tres AO y este circuito* lo resolvés si mas ni mas...???? Y el efecto es MUY notable 

PD: Eso de cruzar el frente del baffle es para cuando se usan xover pasivos donde meter un retardo es un desbole importante en materiales y tolerancias, pero en activo vale monedas...


----------



## alberto1012

Dr.Z Recibe un cordial saludo.

He estado ausente unos meses por cuestiones de salud, gracias a Dios he podido regresar al foro, quiero compartir las fotos de la construcción de mi bafle de cual tu me has ilustrado bastante, el bafle será flotante (ver foto caja grande y pequeña interna) para el material de aislación entre los bafles aun no me decido  que usar, es aquí dónde pido un poco de ayuda. Éste tipo de construcción es basada en el proyecto Doppler de Juanfilas y un link publicado por él : url]http://www.picosound.de/D_gehmat.htm[/URL]

Mis candidatos según mis lecturas serian, sellador acrílico del que pusiste en tus parlantes, cemento de contacto con arena, arena pura, asfalto y arena 3 a 1 según Linkwitz en una lectura que expusiste.

Comprendería que tal vez éstos parlantes no sean lo mejor (Dayton rs150, Vifa xt25) para tal despliegue, sin embargo me gusta experimentar y la madera es muy barata, 15 dolares Usa

 Mil Gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Sin que nadie me lo haya pedido , opino:

- La brea/asfalto es NEFASTA ... varia enormemente su fluidez con la temperatura al punto de volverse rigida o llegar a chorrear ....y envejece con el tiempo.

- He hecho pruebas con silicona , que es parecida al sellador acrilico ( puede ser mejor este ultimo ) pero me resultó demasiado ELASTICA ... transmite mucho las vibraciones .

La idea es que dicho material sea POCO ELASTICO o sea que absorba vibraciones , tal el caso del plomo , que es impracticable .
El material que uso juanfilas no creo que se consiga ( Barrier ) 

Yo intentaria con fieltro a presion o puede ser que funcione la espuma de poliuretano ( viene en aerosoles )....

Otra que intentaria es sellador acrilico con bolitas de poliestireno expandido ( conocido aqui como telgopor ) .


----------



## fermin luna

AntonioAA dijo:


> (...)
> 
> El material que uso juanfilas no creo que se consiga ( Barrier )
> 
> (...)



Che, acá se consigue! (Concepción del Uruguay, Entre Ríos, Arg.), ciudad de 80k habitantes, no creo que sea tan difícil... por que no preguntas por ahí en alguna casa de música o a algún arquitecto/constructor? Tengo entendido que se usa en puertas, entre otros usos


----------



## ramiro77

El barrier se consigue en cualquier corralón de materiales para construcción que se pueda dignar a llamarse como tal.
Acá en GBA hay por lo menos seis lugares donde lo consigo, entre mi localidad y las 3 o 4 que la rodean. Es lo que se usa para aislaciones acústicas.


----------



## alberto1012

Un cordial saludo

Antonio, Fermin, ramiro

Gracias por sus respuestas. 

Desde ya descarto el asfalto gracias (antonio)
El barrier he tratado de conseguirlo en mi país pero muy difícil de conseguir.

Tal vez tenga otro nombre.

He encontrado una aplicación para el celular que permite captar las vibraciones.   Se llama vibration monitoring app de Android. 

Procuraré conseguir la espuma de poliuretano para hacer pruebas y las compartiré

Se me ocurre usar arena con pintura de caucho sintético para ver que sale

Tengan un excelente día todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alberto1012 dijo:


> mis candidatos según mis lecturas serian, sellador acrílico del que pusiste en tus parlantes, cemento de contacto con arena, arena pura, asfalto y arena 3 a 1 según linkwitz en una lectura que expusiste


Hola Alberto:
Por lo que veo de tu consulta y de las respuestas que te han dado me parece que hay un error de concepto dando vueltas. Lo que vos pongas en la paredes de tus baffles NO ES para impedir que pase el sonido, sino para AMORTIGUAR RAPIDAMENTE las vibraciones de las paredes y minimizar la generación de sonido por parte de ellas. Por eso Don Linkwitz usa paredes relativamente delgadas y cobertura amortiguante gruesa.
Lo que hizo Juan Filas fué algo con mas o menos el mismo efecto, pero la clave de lo que Juan hizo no es el barrier (aislante acústico), sino los dos gabinetes desacoplados físicamente. El barrier solo amortigua las vibraciones de la caja interna en su viaje hacia la mas externa.
Yo te recomiendo que uses como separador entre las cajas a algún material sintético (o simplemente aire ), por que si comenzás a poner arena y cosas que no estén PERFECTAMENTE limpias, corres el riesgo de que se genere moho, hongos, gusanos, babosas  y todo tipo de bichos.



alberto1012 dijo:


> comprendería que tal vez estos parlantes no sean lo mejor (dayton rs150, vifa xt25) para tal despliegue sin embargo me gusta experimentar y la madera es muy barata 15 dolares Usa


Son muy buenos drivers!!! Que no sean los que usó Juan no quita que sean MUY BUENOS y completamente adecuados para las necesidades de cualquier mortal (imaginate que los baffles Sonus Faber, que son considerados de lo mejor del planeta [por los audiófilos ] usan los XT25 como tweeters... vos verás....).


----------



## alberto1012

Buenos Dias 

Ezavalla

Fue error mio no aclarar el propósito del material aislante, efectivamente como mencionas la idea es desacoplar la caja por medio de doble pared en este caso (9 mm mdf) + 5 mm (aire, arena, mi duda ??) + (9mm mdf) adjunto una foto donde se ve una caja dentro de la otra caja para aclarar el concepto

según mis cálculos la caja interna no se tocara con la externa con el fin de que quede flotando pienso usar unos pequeños cuadritos de goma espuma o corcho.

Me animas mucho con los parlantes que adquirí muchas gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por lo que veo de tu consulta y de las respuestas que te han dado me parece que hay un error de concepto dando vueltas. Lo que vos pongas en la paredes de tus baffles NO ES para impedir que pase el sonido, sino para AMORTIGUAR RAPIDAMENTE las vibraciones de las paredes y minimizar la generación de sonido por parte de ellas. Por eso Don Linkwitz usa paredes relativamente delgadas y cobertura amortiguante gruesa.
> Lo que hizo Juan Filas fué algo con mas o menos el mismo efecto, pero la clave de lo que Juan hizo no es el barrier (aislante acústico), sino los dos gabinetes desacoplados físicamente. El barrier solo amortigua las vibraciones de la caja interna en su viaje hacia la mas externa.



Ecxmo.: 
Si lo que queremos es amortiguar rapidamente las vibraciones ...  no es impedir que pase el sonido???
Justamente por eso hablo de materiales INELASTICOS ( plomo , chicle ) en el cual las deformaciones se transforman en calor en lugar de transmitirse ....
Por lo que terminas diciendo , va un punto para la espuma de poliuretano .. es aire "contenido" .....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si lo que queremos es amortiguar rapidamente las vibraciones ...  *no es impedir que pase el sonido???*


Es que ese es el error, el sonido interno no va "a salir" a través de la paredes, sino que los cambios de presión van a deformar las paredes, y al moverse - las paredes - operan como otro cono de parlante, solo que mucho mas grande, así que vibraciones "chicas" suenan "mucho".

Está bien lo que decís de ponerle chicle (siempre que siga blando ), pero el cuestionamiento era sobre la idea de que el "sonido puede pasar" tal como sucede cuando escuchas lo que pasa en la casa de al lado por medio de las paredes... que no son muy elásticas que digamos...


----------



## AntonioAA

Solo con tal que Mr. Fogo llame a la "chica de la limpieza" ... me offtopiqueo:

La pared ... si bien densa y pesada ... puede creerse elastica ( una bolilla de acero lo es ) 
La elasticidad pasa por "reponerse" a las deformaciones , no por la sutileza del material ni la facilidad de deformarlo.
El chicle no es elastico . El plomo tampoco


----------



## alberto1012

Estimados Señores 

navegando en la web encontré esta lectura muy interesante

aqui esta:

maty: 
Por lo que he leído, la nueva caja de Q Acoustics es el modelo 2020i pero en dos cajas, una dentro de la otra. La interior, construida con un material amortiguante.

Es lo que he ido experimentando con unas cajitas de juguete, añadiendo primero Tecsound, después sellador acrílico y finalmente poliuretano (con éste último material la mejora de sonido ha sido espectacular).


Es decir, sale más barato comprar las 2020i, abrirlas y poner capas de poliuretano sobre las paredes internas.

FUENTE: http://www.auriculares.org/foro/index.php?topic=2954.145;wap2

Los parlantes  Q acoustic tienen un compuesto de Gel fiajos




Antonio fijate que ya hicieron el experimento con la espuma de poliuretano y les fue bien
ademas es muy barata

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> La pared ... si bien densa y pesada ... puede creerse elastica ( una bolilla de acero lo es )
> La elasticidad pasa por "reponerse" a las deformaciones , no por la sutileza del material ni la facilidad de deformarlo.


Satamente, pero tambien depende de la magnitud de los esfuerzos involucrados. Algo que es elástico para esfuerzos "bajos" puede exceder el límite elástico si el esfuerzo es "grande" y sufrir una deformación permanente. Que esa deformación esté cerca o nó del límite de rotura son dos mangos aparte


----------



## AntonioAA

Bueno ... tampoco estamos hablando de terrremotos ... si bien algunos autos que pasan lo parecen!!
Y ya que estamos con la resistencia de materiales , no te olvides que antes de romperse entran en "fluencia" ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Y ya que estamos con la resistencia de materiales , *no te olvides que antes de romperse entran en "fluencia"* ....


"Fluencia"...esa era la palabra que no podía acordarme...LPM
Gracias por reactivarme las neuronas dormidas desde 1980


----------



## alberto1012

Estimados señores

Disculpen mi insistencia 

podría aplicarle entonces la espuma de poliuretano ?? aquí en mi pais venden un producto llamado sika boom vale 5 obamas y se expande hasta 20 litros o dejo solo aire con unos pequeños soportes de goma espuma.

no piensen que soy facilista al querer tener una respuesta a esto  pero debo decidir que comprar y en orden de ideas lo mas economico es la espuma de poliuretano.

la arena que consigo es muy tosca, cotice una mas fina (filtro piscina) pero esta no venden menos de 50 kilos y me costaría 125 dolares 

el cemento de contacto es bastante costoso

gracias a todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alberto1012 dijo:


> podría aplicarle entonces la espuma de poliuretano ?? aquí en mi pais venden un producto llamado sika boom vale 5 obamas y se expande hasta 20 litros o dejo solo aire con unos pequeños soportes de goma espuma.


La verdad es que no sé... ...y la unica forma de saber es midiendo, pero no es muy fácil hacerlo. La espuma de poliuretano que yo conozco se pone bastante "dura" cuando seca luego de la aplicación y no se deforma mucho que digamos, pero habría que ver que resultado dá en TU CASO, por que el desacople de ambas cajas ya hace un montón de trabajo de amortiguamiento, así que es probable que funcione bien manteniendo un costo razonable.

Tendrás que probar a ver que sucede...


----------



## cyverlarva

Llego un poco tarde al post,  el material que tenes que usar entre las dos cajas tiene que ser un material poco coercitivo, en sintesis, tenes que tratar que las vibraciones producidas por la caja interna no lleguen a la externa, asi las paredes de la caja no radian . Arena seria una buena opcion, pero dificil de manejar, por eso se le coloca pegamento para poder hacerla mas viscosa y poder manejarla con un poco mas de practicidad, la idea es que sea denso, y que no propague las vibraciones, el fonac es ideal, pero caro.
Saludos.


----------



## alberto1012

Voy a seguir la siguiente metodología y posiblemente sirva con un pequeño aporte.

tengo una herramienta que puede medir la vibraciones en el bafle (mi smartphone) y una APP esta idea no es mía y le doy crédito a un foro de aeromodelistas los cuales luchan contra la vibraciones de los motores de sus drones que terminan afectando las filmaciones de sus cámaras.

hay mucha experimentación casera por parte de los aeromodelistas en este tema 

metodología para elegir el material correcto para desacople de las cajas

1 probar solo aire y pequeños soportes de goma espuma. hacer barrido de 20hz - 20 khz y captar vibraciones con la APP

2 probar espuma poliuretano y hacer barrido de 20hz - 20 khz y captar vibraciones con la APP

3 probar arena (la economica) y pequeños soportes de goma espuma hacer barrido de 20hz - 20 khz y captar vibraciones. con la APP

ver cual de los tres da el mejor comportamiento y exponerles los resultados

la app esta aqui: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lul.vibration.monitoring

esta aplicación usa el acelerometro de los telefonos mobiles (android, ios) y la grafica en tiempo real y guarda registros. 

Lo siento  olvide adjuntar una captura del programa captador de vibraciones.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No me parece que sea tan fácil como hacer un barrido para ese análisis. La medición tenés que hacerla o con un impulso o con una excitación uni-tonal muy breve de duración conocida. Luego tenés que analizar cuanto dura la vibración recibida respecto de la duración de la excitación, y también como se atenúa hasta que desaparece... por que de ahí podés calcular el Q mecánico del montaje que has hecho (que no tiene nada que ver con los Qts y Qtc) para analizar que has logrado respecto a la caja sin amortiguamiento...

Tal vez puedas usar el ARTA para lograr una excitación de banda ancha... pero a la salida necesitás hacer un análisis temporal y no frecuencial


----------



## alberto1012

Este es una grafica del comportamiento de 16 mm mdf + 4 bitumen + 4 madera contrachapada

publicado por la BBC llegue a este articulo por un post de Juanfilas

esto seria lo que me indicas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sip.. algo muy parecido a eso.
Estoy pensando como podés hacerlo por tu cuenta, pero necesitás un transductor para captar las vibraciones de la cara externa y enviarlas a la PC. De esa forma podrías usar el ARTA para construir un CSD yver algo parecido a lo que mostrás, pero el problema es el transductor...


----------



## AntonioAA

yo pondria un brazo con pua de los vinilos ...  creo que asi lo hizo Mr. Linkwitz . Habria que encontrar donante de pua gastada/rota .
Sigo con mis votos para el poliuretano ... se puede regular en cierta forma su densidad y no es elastico.



El analisis temporal no es el CSD del Arta? ( cumulative spectrum decay ) .... yo lo use para comparar microfonos cuando experimente con las capsulas electret frente al condenser "bueno" y es util.


----------



## diegomj1973

El aislamiento a ruido empleando paredes múltiples no es para nada sencillo de implementar.

Se suele emplear como alternativa al caso de pared simple cuando el nivel de aislamiento logrado es insuficiente, o cuando el incremento de la masa superficial de la pared es inviable por razones de diseño o económicas, o cuando se producen efectos de resonancia en la misma pared (cuando el tamaño de su superficie se torna comparable a la dimensión de la onda incidente: cajas acústicas para graves, por general).

Por la conexión acústica inevitable que existe siempre entre las paredes múltiples y para evitar que el conjunto de paredes múltiples se comporten como una pared simple (acústicamente hablando), es necesario disponer acoplamientos livianos y blandos entre paredes pesadas y, acoplamientos pesados y rígidos entre paredes livianas.

La frecuencia de resonancia del conjunto pared-separación o acoplamiento-pared baja si se aumenta la/s masa/s de la/s pared/es o la separación física entre ambas paredes.

Si la separación o acoplamiento entre paredes es el aire, se producen múltiples frecuencias de resonancia de la cavidad, que no produce otra cosa que el nivel de aislamiento global se reduzca en cada una de dichas frecuencias de resonancia.

Por lo general, se aconseja utilizar al sistema de aislamiento de pared múltiple entre la frecuencia de resonancia del conjunto pared-cavidad-pared y la primera frecuencia de resonancia que produce solamente la cavidad. El aislamiento puede incrementarse hasta en 18 dB por cada vez que se duplica la frecuencia.

Solo hay que cuidar que ambas paredes no resuenen conjuntamente en una misma frecuencia, que pueda causar atenuaciones de la aislación global: suele manipularse la masa de ambas, para eso.

Saludos

PD: ¿Se justifica llegar a tal compleja implementación?. ¿No hay otras técnicas para romper el puente sonoro ó incluso cambiar la frecuencia propia con la que un panel resuene, que no impliquen necesariamente esta implementación?. ¿Se pueden percibir auditivamente las diferencias?.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Se justifica llegar a tal compleja implementación?


Yo diría que "depende" , pero si vas a diseñar una multiamplificación, con filtros y ecualizadores activos y manejando/modificando las curvas de respuesta a tu antojo y necesidad... por que no trabajar un poco más la parte mecánica que puede perjudicar todo el incremento de performance que puedo lograr electrónicamente????



diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿No hay otras técnicas para romper el puente sonoro ó incluso cambiar la frecuencia propia con la que un panel resuene, que no impliquen necesariamente esta implementación?


Ya lo dije... el problema no es que el sonido "salga", sino que las paredes "irradien", y con cambiar la frecuencia de resonancia no logro mucho (aunque hacer es muy fácil), por que el negocio acá es bajar el Q mecánico de la estructura del baffle, de manera tal que el efecto de las ondas de presión es la paredes de la caja se amortigue muy rápidamente.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Se pueden percibir auditivamente las diferencias?


Otra vez... "depende" ... depende de los parlantes usados (medios y woofers), depende del tamaño del baffle, depende del material de la caja, etc, etc. El problema real es que la superficie (radiante) de la caja es MUCHO mayor que la superficie del cono de los parlantes, así que pequeñas deformaciones en las paredes equivalen a mucho mayores defomaciones en los conos... y si estos "suenan", pues la caja también lo hará...


----------



## angelwind

¿No probaron con membrana asfáltica de 4 o 5 mm pegada en sandwhich con las paredes de la caja, y luego revestir las caras interiores también con membrana?
Hemos hecho algunos trabajos de aislamiento acústico con durlock, membrana asfáltica (en reemplazo del Barrier por precio y viscosidad...) + lana de vidrio de alta densidad con muy buen resultado.
A mis cajas las armé con el revestimiento interno de memebrana + MDF de 22 mm y quedaron bastante inertes. Creo que si además de hacer un sandwich entre dos MDF de 18 mm + la membrana y nuevamente membrana como recubrimiento interno tiene que dar excelentes resultados... y es una solución económicamente viable.


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo diría que "depende" , pero si vas a diseñar una multiamplificación, con filtros y ecualizadores activos y manejando/modificando las curvas de respuesta a tu antojo y necesidad... por que no trabajar un poco más la parte mecánica que puede perjudicar todo el incremento de performance que puedo lograr electrónicamente????



Si, de acuerdo. Todo esfuerzo merece ser tenido en cuenta en virtud de una posible mejora, evaluando costos/beneficios. Lo que sucede es que si no se tienen los instrumentos adecuados para validar los resultados e individualizar las supuestas "mejoras" obtenidas y, a su vez, que esas mejoras sean exclusivamente atribuíbles al nuevo implemento (como el instrumental específico que seguramente muchísimos carecemos y a los cuales muy probablemente no podamos acceder jamás por su alta especificación y costo), vamos a estar valorando los resultados en una forma más subjetiva que técnica y, es ahí donde podemos caer en terrenos muy objetables (como los cables OFC y todas las otras pavadas que circulan por internet).



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya lo dije... el problema no es que el sonido "salga", sino que las paredes "irradien", y con cambiar la frecuencia de resonancia no logro mucho (aunque hacer es muy fácil), por que el negocio acá es bajar el Q mecánico de la estructura del baffle, de manera tal que el efecto de las ondas de presión es la paredes de la caja se amortigue muy rápidamente.



A eso mismo me refería. Los paneles se convierten en "nuevos" elementos radiantes, con su frecuencia de resonancia y su mayor o menor facilidad para radiar (en función de las características del fenómeno que les incida y su relación con las características del panel). Cambiar la frecuencia de resonancia del panel ó conjunto panel-separador-panel mueve el problema a otra zona del espectro: luego, habrá que ver si en ese nuevo lugar de resonancia y con la nueva cantidad de energía que requiera para hacerlo, resulte acústicamente intrusivo o no.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si, de acuerdo. Todo esfuerzo merece ser tenido en cuenta en virtud de una posible mejora, evaluando costos/beneficios. Lo que sucede es que si no se tienen los instrumentos adecuados para validar los resultados e individualizar las supuestas "mejoras" obtenidas y, a su vez, que esas mejoras sean exclusivamente atribuíbles al nuevo implemento (como el instrumental específico que seguramente muchísimos carecemos y a los cuales muy probablemente no podamos acceder jamás por su alta especificación y costo), vamos a estar valorando los resultados en una forma más subjetiva que técnica y, es ahí donde podemos caer en terrenos muy objetables (como los cables OFC y todas las otras pavadas que circulan por internet).


Sip... eso es cierto, pero también es cierto que este ya es un tema conocido sobre el cual hay algunos análisis serios publicados y al igual que sus correspondientes implementaciones (como el de la BBC y el de Linkwitz), así que de movida partís sabiendo que cualuquier medida que tomes para lograr amortiguar las paredes te va a producir una mejora. Si no tenés el instrumental adecuado (y una caja sin corrección) no vas a poder cuantificar la mejora (y aunque los tengas quizás ni la escuchés ), pero ya sabés por adelantado que esta va a existir... aunque sea marginal debido a una pobre implementación .

Los volazos de internet sobre los cables y los capacitores son muy diferentes, por que de esos ya se sabe (y hay estudios serios) que no provocan ningún cambio y sin embargo mucha gente defienden a muerte que si tienen efecto basados en lo que dicen sus "oídos". Con el tema de los baffles nadie ha reportado - que yo sepa - "escuchar el sonido de las cajas" (salvo los delirantes de las SABA ResoBox, que parecen estar diseñadas específicamente para sonar ), sin embargo ya se sabe que SI HAY radiación secundaria de las cajas, y que en alguna (mala) medida va a interactuar con el sonido producido por el parlante... y eso no lo queremos si pretendemos HiFi.

Saludos!


----------



## diegomj1973

Sería interesante poder catalogar, de ser esto posible, las tipologías de cajas que estén bastante más expuestas a este problema (por los niveles de sus presiones internas, la relación de medidas de sus paneles en función del rango de frecuencias a reproducir, espesor de paredes, materiales y, todo lo que se considere necesario incluir aquí), para quienes no podamos contar con el acceso a instrumental como (posiblemente) acelerómetros, equipos de termografía, etc., etc.

Se me ocurre que todo esto nos sería útil para evaluar en qué situaciones sería conveniente implementar esas mejoras, por su beneficio en relación al costo/trabajo adicional requerido, si las mejoras obtenidas son auditivamente distinguibles.

Por dar un ejemplo muy burdo:

Cajas selladas para parlantes sub de 15", hasta 10", armadas con MDF 18 mm, y con potencias de más de 100 W => conviene implementar con X solución, ya que el aislamiento relativo alcanzaría promedio los X dB.

Cajas selladas para parlantes MID de 10" o menos, armadas con MDF 18 mm => no conviene implementar, por el nivel ....

Cajas bass reflex => ....

Cajas tipo línea de transmisión => .....

Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco

angelwind dijo:


> ¿No probaron con membrana asfáltica de 4 o 5 mm pegada en sandwhich con las paredes de la caja, y luego revestir las caras interiores también con membrana?
> Hemos hecho algunos trabajos de aislamiento acústico con durlock, membrana asfáltica (en reemplazo del Barrier por precio y viscosidad...) + lana de vidrio de alta densidad con muy buen resultado.
> A mis cajas las armé con el revestimiento interno de memebrana + MDF de 22 mm y quedaron bastante inertes. Creo que si además de hacer un sandwich entre dos MDF de 18 mm + la membrana y nuevamente membrana como recubrimiento interno tiene que dar excelentes resultados... y es una solución económicamente viable.



He utilizado en varias ocasiones multilaminado fenólico de 1" + costillas de refuerzo en todas las aristas de 1x1" y travesaños de multilaminado revestidos de membrana asfáltica pegada con pistola de calor (2 capas) y luego con  mucha silicona adherida una capa de fieltro verde. Después de muchos años creo que la combinación que mas me gusta es MDF afuera, encolado con multilaminado fenólico por dentro, capa de membrana y fieltro verde.


----------



## ramiro77

El problema de la membrana asfáltica es el calor.
Una vuelta, un amigo cayó con el auto y membrana asfáltica para hacerle tratamiento al auto. Tuvo que sacar todo a la ###### porque con el calor que se generaba dentro de la cabina, la membrana se ablandaba hasta derretirse y chorrear, con el consecuente olor horrendo a -brea?- que genera.

Posiblemente en un bafle no sea tan acusado, pues las temperaturas hogareñas suelen ser menores que las que se generan en un auto al sol. Pero la verdad mucho no me gusta. En ese sentido el barrier no jode.


----------



## angelwind

ramiro77 dijo:


> El problema de la membrana asfáltica es el calor.
> Una vuelta, un amigo cayó con el auto y membrana asfáltica para hacerle tratamiento al auto. Tuvo que sacar todo a la ###### porque con el calor que se generaba dentro de la cabina, la membrana se ablandaba hasta derretirse y chorrear, con el consecuente olor horrendo a -brea?- que genera.
> 
> Posiblemente en un bafle no sea tan acusado, pues las temperaturas hogareñas suelen ser menores que las que se generan en un auto al sol. Pero la verdad mucho no me gusta. En ese sentido el barrier no jode.


En mi casa la calefacción no está precisamente baja... (mi Sra. es bastante friolenta... y donde manda capitán..) y jamás tuve problemas como el que citás. Recordá que en un auto a sol en verano puede llegar a haber 55º o más...


----------



## Iván Francisco

ramiro77 dijo:


> El problema de la membrana asfáltica es el calor.
> Una vuelta, un amigo cayó con el auto y membrana asfáltica para hacerle tratamiento al auto. Tuvo que sacar todo a la ###### porque con el calor que se generaba dentro de la cabina, la membrana se ablandaba hasta derretirse y chorrear, con el consecuente olor horrendo a -brea?- que genera.
> 
> Posiblemente en un bafle no sea tan acusado, pues las temperaturas hogareñas suelen ser menores que las que se generan en un auto al sol. Pero la verdad mucho no me gusta. En ese sentido el barrier no jode.



He realizado bafles con los 2 tipos de membrana asfáltica, las que se aplicaban con calor a soplete o pintura asfáltica adhesiva, con bastante olor al principio; y últimamente las recubiertas con aluminio, estas últimas con mejores resultados que las anteriores en cuanto a que se pueden pegar con una pistola de calor (muchísimo mas fácil). Para obtener mejores resultados con la membrana asfáltica se recomienda pintar el interior del bafle previamente con una pintura sintética y dejar secar muuuuuucho tiempo!!!!


----------



## alberto1012

Estimados señores


Antonio me ha ido muy mal con el poliuretano compre un lata en spray, y no se si esta sea de una sola aplicación el caso es que me ha tocado hacer muchas cosas porque la valvula no para de salir y salir espuma.

te envió una fotos 

la idea era hacer pruebas  con un poquito de espuma luego arena luego aire como mencione anteriormente.


----------



## alberto1012

Saludos a todos

He comenzado a aplicar la espuma de poliuretano.

por otra parte conseguí arena de cuarzo en una venta de insumos para peceras a un costo de 2 dolares el kilogramo se ve muy limpia.

en teoría el bafle quedaría 100% flotante ni siquiera el frente existiría contacto les envió unas fotos.

espero empezar las pruebas el fin de semana


por no leer las advertencias de la espuma de poliuretano dure 3 días con las manos afectadas por este


----------



## AntonioAA

Va muy bien eso! ... no he usado mucho la espuma .. pero si, tiene sus "asperezas" ... yo no le pondria otra cosa .
Con lo que experimenté hace un tiempo es con gomaespuma impregnada con protector de subcarrocerias . Lo poco que pude probarla funciono bien . Cumple el requisito de inelasticidad .


----------



## alberto1012

Reciban un cordial saludo.

he estado en pausa pero no he dejado de trabajar en mis baflecitos.

tuve que hacerlos de nuevo esto de pared doble acarrea complejidades constructivas, por mi afan de terminarlos rapido tuve impresiones en el corte del mdf, lo cual me dejo mi conciencia intranquila.


he investigado y a nivel arquitectonica existe una gran teoria acerca de las paredes dobles (ley masa resorte masa) aqui un extracto.

 Aislamiento acústico de paredes dobles

     Un método, normalmente muy bueno, de aumentar el aislamiento acústico de una pared sin tener que aumentar de manera desorbitada su masa superficial es recurrir al uso de paredes múltiples. Se divide la pared en un número de capas delgadas de manera que el ruido se reduce por etapas. Como aproximación podemos decir que cada capa trabaja independientemente, y si una masa M se divide en dos masas M1 y M2, entonces el aislamiento total de esta capa doble sería:

Rt = 20logM1w + 20logM2w = 20log(M1.M2)w

con lo que ganancia de aislamiento conseguida sería:

Rd= Rt - R = 20log(M1.M2)w - 20log(M1+M2)w (dB)



     Por ejemplo, una pared de una capa con una masa superficial de 100kg/m2 tiene un aislamiento aproximado de 40dB. Si se coloca una segunda capa unida a la primera, el conjunto tendría unos 46dB al haberse duplicado la masa. Por contra, si la segunda capa se coloca separada de la primera se obtendría un aislamiento medio de 80 dB, debido a que la onda sonora tiene que atravesar en este segundo caso la cámara de aire formada, siendo doble el tránsito entre medios con muy diferente impedancia acústica



Adjuntos alguna capturas.

como mencione empece de cero, mi trabajo a conciencia no me dejo en paz  y decidi hacer el trabajo lo mas preciso posible en mis pocos recursos.

Mejoras:

1 caja mejor calculada, refuerzos internos, un diseño mas bonito (subjetividad detectada), cortes mas precisos etc

como material de desacople acústico luego de comprar muchos (espuma de poliuretano, pintura de caucho, arena, moqueta,)  me decidí por YUMBOLON (espuma de poliestileno) muy barato ( 1 dolar por metro) y fácil de trabajar, al parecer no es bueno transmitiendo vibraciones.

Adjuntos algunas fotos

Les deseo un buen fin de semana


----------



## MFK08

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En esta foto de los frentes pueden observarse los huecos y asientos para los soportes de la rejilla protectora, que son estos pitutos de la foto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77228​
> 
> [/CENTER]



Amigo como se llaman y donde se consiguen estos pitutos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los que se muestran en la foto son los que están *ACÁ* y los traje de ese mismo sitio.


----------



## MFK08

Muchas gracias lastima que son para comprar en el exterior acá en Argentina donde se conseguiran


----------



## AntonioAA

http://www.tspaltoparlantes.com.ar/nosotros.php#

A esta gente les he comprado ... podrias averiguar si aun tienen.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estaba webeando por diyaudio y encontré *este link*. Creo que vale la pena leerlo por que describe bastante acertadamente lo que ocurre con mi _*disposición de parlantes en diagonal*_ en forma auditiva y la justificación "física" suena coherente. Claro... mi living es rectangular y no cuadrado (o casi cuadrado), y los patrones de reflexión son diferentes... lo que implica que debo corregir un poco el balance entre canales para centrar la imagen, pero lo que describe respecto de la estabilidad de la imagen estéreo al mover la cabeza es muy cierto, solo que en mi caso es mucho mas amplia la distancia.

En fin, denle una leída por que es simple de entender...


----------



## AntonioAA

Siempre dije que donde mas hay que trabajar aun es en el ambiente ... lastima el WAF atenta contra la ciencia !
Muy interesante:
"The difference between good sounding stereo and bad sounding stereo is I figure at best 50% the room, or specifically how the reflected sound is handled, and 50% the quality of the gear you have."


----------



## Iván Francisco

Acabo de medir la distancia entre la cúpula del domo del tweeter de seda y el domo de medios, esta lectura me da 12mm y si no hice mal los cálcuos son 35uS de diferencia temporal...estoy medio confundido aunque leí varias veces el post...los módulos del Dr. Z no se acomodan a mi problemática. Que debo releer? Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Acabo de medir la distancia entre la cúpula del domo del tweeter de seda y el domo de medios, esta lectura me da 12mm y si no hice mal los cálcuos son 35uS de diferencia temporal...estoy medio confundido aunque leí varias veces el post...los módulos del Dr. Z no se acomodan a mi problemática. Que debo releer? Gracias!


  
Empecemos por el principio: Que se supone que intentás hacer???


----------



## Iván Francisco

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Empecemos por el principio: Que se supone que intentás hacer???



Perdón por no escribir la pregunta en forma correcta Dr Z, estaba embebiéndome en el tema del retardo temporal que se le puede aplicar al tweeter (de forma electrónica), en mi caso con respecto al parlante de medios, que están cortados en forma activa con un filtro de L-R de 24dB/oct a una frec de 2,2kHz. Por ahora lo único que medí fué la distancia entra la cúpula del domo de seda del tweeter y el extremo del copo del medios. 
Esta medida, la cual la tomé con una escuadra y un calibre, me arroja un valor de 12mm.
Vos habías implementado 3 módulos de 21uS (63uS en total), pero si yo hice bién los primeros cálculos, necesitaría un retardo de 35uS solamente. Quisiera leer para saber como debería solucionar esta diferencia temporal de la misma manera que vos lo habías implementado.
Gracias y pido disculpas por no haberme expresado correctamente.
Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Ivan: por 12 mm yo no haria el lio de alineacion temporal electronica ... es una planchita de mdf !
Lo que si seria conveniente es medir con el metodo que propuse alguna vez ( adapatado de otras cosas que lei ) para determinar correctamente la diferencia . 
Acordate los baffles que hice con alineacion "fisica" que tenian 36 mm ( y no les medi difracción notable )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK.
*En este hilo *está todo lo que necesitás.https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/alineacion-temporal-parlantes-pcb-75087/


----------



## AntonioAA

Otra: la alineacion temporal es un ajuste muy fino , SIEMPRE Y CUANDO TENGAS CROSSOVER L/R perfectamente afinado de modo que los parlantes ESTEN EN FASE en el cruce ( hiciste la prueba del "reverse dip" creo que se llama ? , en criollo , medir con el tweeter invertido ) 
Con cross pasivo cualquier desfasaje es mas importante que la alineacion temporal !


----------



## Iván Francisco

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ivan: por 12 mm yo no haria el lio de alineacion temporal electronica ... es una planchita de mdf !
> Lo que si seria conveniente es medir con el metodo que propuse alguna vez ( adapatado de otras cosas que lei ) para determinar correctamente la diferencia .
> Acordate los baffles que hice con alineacion "fisica" que tenian 36 mm ( y no les medi difracción notable )



Los bafles están hechos ya hace años, por lo tanto implementar algún cambio en el mismo es imposible. Una de las ventajas es haber construido un bafle exclusivo para medios y tweeter, cosa de poder "rotar" tanto su eje vertical (si lo pongo parado) como su eje horizontal si lo acuesto encima del bafle de medios-graves y lograr una mejor alineación con el punto de escucha. Claro, esto fué diseñado hace mas de 10 años y con el cambio de lugar de escucha (entiéndase divorcio - mudanza) las cosas han cambiado, el tiempo pasó, algunos detalles de construcción quedaron obsoletos (quizás), y para colmo soy odontólogo, ni siquiera técnico ni ingeniero en elctrónica...pero no me desanimo...hace 40 años que trato de aprender cada vez un poco mas. Bueno, después de tanta cháchara, les voy a subir un par de fotos para que se empapen un poco mas de lo que estoy hablando.
PD: tema mediciones, me la llevé a marzo.....
PD2: gracias Dr. Eduardo, voy a leer nuevamente ese hilo (lo había perdido en mi alemán)
PD3: no me reten por favor por las posibles difracciones originadas por el diseño de las cajas, fueron hechas con los artículos leídos en esos momentos en la página de PCP.


----------



## AntonioAA

Si queres hacer electronica , hacela , no es de otro mundo y a vos te sale linda! ... pero insisto que con solo reformular el frente quedas bien "con Dios y con el diablo" ... mejoras difracción y metes la alineacion fisica sin problemas ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Está bonitos los baffles...  
Y sí.... podés rediseñar el frente, pero es todo un laburito que se mantenga la estética. Si el sistema ya está multiamplificado y con filtrado L/R, la inserción de la alineación temporal en la cadena de audio _*debería *_ser casi trivial, ya que vá a la salida de los filtros de los tweeters y es un PCB de morondanga .
Si no existe multiamplificación o filtrado adecuado, la historia _*puede *_ser otra...


----------



## jafocol

Buenas noches. Los saludo desde Colombia.

Ezavalla  muy interesante es te tema y demasiado avanzado y profundo, felicitaciones y gracias por compartirlo, se aprende demasiado de tu experiencia, aunque no entendí al 100% voy a intentar replicar el proyecto porque me pareció excelente y se acomoda a mis necesidades y presupuesto.
Me gustó mucho este ejercicio de diseño y construcción debido a las mediciones y lo que se puede aprender de esto, soy aficionado y quero fabricar unos bafles biamplificados para mi sala con un filtro activo linkwitz-riley.
Me parece muy importante el tema del tamaño debido a que es difícil que mi esposa me acepte un tamaño muy grande de bafles, además mi sala es muy pequeña y con esto será más que suficiente.
Mi idea es utilizar los mismos parlantes utilizados en el proyecto y un bajo que tengo (si aparece):

Woofers  Peerless 830870 4”.
Tweeter DX25TG59-04 1”.
Me falta definir que Subwoofer utilizar (me habían guardado un viejo  JBL GTO 1202D. pero parece que se perdió) pienso buscar uno igual o cual me recomienda. Por el peso debo comprarlo por aquí.
Receiver Yamaha RXV-479.

Para esto me surgen las siguientes preguntas:

El tamaño de la caja para el bafle, como se calcula. Yo lo calcule en Winisd y me da de 3.16l la caja cerrada. No sé si estoy haciendo bien el cálculo. Porque a ti te da 4.4l


Con respecto a los amplificadores tengo las siguientes dudas:
 Si se puede utilizar un Amplificador estéreo para cada  tweeter y cada woofer medio enviando cada canal filtrado por izquierda y derecho y cuál es la potencia requerida por cada amplificador, o por ejemplo si puedo utilizar unos con el AO LM3886 monofasicos.(he leído que la potencia del amplificador debe superara la del parlante, pero no sé bien cómo es esto).
Es necesario fabricarlos o se puede comprar por aliexpres ya soldados, lo que me ahorraría mucho trabajo porque no se hacer pcb que es lo que siempre me ha dado problemas. (para el filtro activo pienso solucionarlo). En digikey el AO LM3886 vale alrededor de $6.8USD y en aliexpress una placa soldada esta alrededor de los $12USD por envío lo cual me ayudaría con mucho tiempo. Este es el link del posible modulo: € 11.43 19% de DESCUENTO|Aliexpress.com: Comprar AIYIMA LM3886 CG versión Amplificador de Audio de Mono Amplificador Diy Kits de Baja distorsión de sistema de sonido altavoz Home Theater de Amplificador fiable proveedores en AiyimaTechnology Store.
Para el amplificador del bajo que me recomiendan, será bueno utilizar un amplificador clase D como el TDA8954TH que ya viene la placa lista o un clase AB con un clip TDA7293 que bien en un puente triple. O cual es el conveniente?.  ¿Lo mismo es mejor fabricarlos o comprarlos armados en aliexpress?
 Con respecto al filtro Activo Linkwitz – tengo varias dudas, ya entendí la teoría, y encontré el PCB publicado, que es el que pienso hacer con el permiso del autor,pero tengo algunas dudas de cuantos filtros tengo que hacer, si hago uno de dos vías y uno de tres vías o como es la configuración para una distribución 2.1 dos bafles cada uno con un twiter y un wofer mas el Sub. 

Por lo pronto espero sus comentarios para iniciar a hacer la compra de los parlantes, espero que no se demoren mucho pues los compro por un currier.
Quedo pendiente a sus comentarios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jafocol dijo:


> El tamaño de la caja para el bafle, como se calcula. Yo lo calcule en Winisd y me da de 3.16l la caja cerrada. No sé si estoy haciendo bien el cálculo. Porque a ti te da 4.4l


Sera por que yo medí y calcule los parametros T/S reales.


jafocol dijo:


> Si se puede utilizar un Amplificador estéreo para cada tweeter y cada woofer medio enviando cada canal filtrado por izquierda y derecho y cuál es la potencia requerida por cada amplificador


Yo uso 20+20 en los tweeters, 40+40 en los mid y 80+80 en los subwoofers, pero es por que ya los tenía o estaba concluyendo. Si vos tenes amplificadores ya disponibles o podes comprarlos ya armados, entonces adelante! No hay problema en tanto ajustes correctamente la ganancia o nivel de salida para cada amplificador.


jafocol dijo:


> Con respecto al filtro Activo Linkwitz – tengo varias dudas, ya entendí la teoría, y encontré el PCB publicado, que es el que pienso hacer con el permiso del autor,pero tengo algunas dudas de cuantos filtros tengo que hacer, si hago uno de dos vías y uno de tres vías o como es la configuración para una distribución 2.1 dos bafles cada uno con un twiter y un wofer mas el


Necesitas dos filtros de tres vias en los cuales debes sumar las señales de los dos subwoofers si solo usas un sub.


----------



## jafocol

Muchas gracias, por tus respuestas, voy a iniciar el proceso de compra de los drivers, los mido y calculo las cajas. 

Otra duda de que tamaño me recomiedan el subwoofer, de 10", 12" ¿son demasiado grandes? los de 8", 6-1/2" o 5" ¿son suficientes?, (mi sala es de 5*3*2.4) y cual es la frecuencia requerida? o es mejor uno grande de 12" o dos pequeños de 5" a 8", el problema que tengo es de espació pero bajo la mesa del equipo tengo aproximadamente un espacio de 87(frente)*35(alto)*34(profundidad) para mi seria mas comodo dos pequeños que uno grande, pero no se bien de como seria la respuesta, o que sería mejor. (y con que parametros puedo escoger el sub).

sobre los amplificadores ¿que es preferible? clase AB (ejemplo LM3886) o clase D (Ejemplo TDA3116).

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sobre los amplificadores, podes usar los que te gusten o convengan, clase AB o D, no hay problema con eso en la medida que tengan una distorsion inferior al 0.1% (algo completamente normal) y una potencia razonable.
Solo asegurate que los amplificadores para los subwoofers ronden los 100W de potencia por si fuera necesario aplicar la Transformacion de Linkwitz para corregir la respuesta.

En cuanto al subwoofer...la cantidad depende de las caracteristicas de la sala, pero con uno solo deberia funcionar aceptablemente...no lo sabremos sin medir.
Por el tamaño de los sub...te recomiendo entre 10" y 12"...pero depende si usas caja sellada (como yo) o bass reflex. Sin embargo, 10" o 12" deberian ser aceptable para ambos casos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Queda poco que agregar a la sabiduria de Dr. Z .. pero de acuerdo a tus comentarios te recuerdo el dicho de que No se puede hacer un rotweiler atando caniches ... me explico? .. un 6-8" nunca a a tener la respuesta de un 10-12". 
En cuanto a eso , te recomiendo que busque un buen parlante de auto , tienen muy baja frecuencia de resonancia y necesitan cajas MUY CHICAS ... No todos son buenos , algunos son solamente para hacer BUM-BUM! ...


----------



## Foxes

AntonioAA dijo:


> Queda poco que agregar a la sabiduria de Dr. Z .. pero de acuerdo a tus comentarios te recuerdo el dicho de que No se puede hacer un rotweiler atando caniches ... me explico? .. un 6-8" nunca a a tener la respuesta de un 10-12".
> En cuanto a eso , te recomiendo que busque un buen parlante de auto , tienen muy baja frecuencia de resonancia y necesitan cajas MUY CHICAS ... No todos son buenos , algunos son solamente para hacer BUM-BUM! ...



Para subwoofer de auto yo me iría a buscar un JL audio, mínimo de la serie w3 que no està muy caro y que se escucha muy bien


----------



## cejas99

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Perdón por no escribir la pregunta en forma correcta Dr Z, estaba embebiéndome en el tema del retardo temporal que se le puede aplicar al tweeter (de forma electrónica), en mi caso con respecto al parlante de medios, que están cortados en forma activa con un filtro de L-R de 24dB/oct a una frec de 2,2kHz. Por ahora lo único que medí fué la distancia entra la cúpula del domo de seda del tweeter y el extremo del copo del medios.
> Esta medida, la cual la tomé con una escuadra y un calibre, me arroja un valor de 12mm.
> Vos habías implementado 3 módulos de 21uS (63uS en total), pero si yo hice bién los primeros cálculos, necesitaría un retardo de 35uS solamente. Quisiera leer para saber como debería solucionar esta diferencia temporal de la misma manera que vos lo habías implementado.
> Gracias y pido disculpas por no haberme expresado correctamente.
> Saludos!


Hola Iván Francisco, también quiero implementar el retraso temporal electrónico, mi sistema tiene un filtro de L-R de 24dB/oct, que formula empleaste para obtener los 35uS de diferencia temporal, hiciste la PCB? Que formula usaste para obtener los valores de R y C?


----------

